# UCU - Pensions and Pay Disputes



## SpackleFrog (Jan 23, 2018)

UCU return an 88% vote for strikes on a 58% turnout across 68 universities. 14 days of escalating strike action have been announced.

Unfortunately the ballot was disaggregated by institution so at 7 universities where they didn't make the 50% threshold they will re-ballot.

USS strike action agreed


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2018)

let's hope they work with non-academic colleagues a bit more closely this time


----------



## cybershot (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm a non academic on an academic wage. So this affects me as I'm in that pension scheme!  and also


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 23, 2018)

Employers still refuse to budge on cutting defined benefit to zero - looks like we'll have strikes then.

STOP PRESS USS Defined Benefit scheme ends


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 23, 2018)

.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 23, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I'm a non academic on an academic wage. So this affects me as I'm in that pension scheme!  and also


Me too. Seems like there's quite a lot of support for the strike among the academic-related staff this time. Hope so, last time I was the only one in my department to go out on strike.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm academic related and an UCU  member too.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 23, 2018)

Unison member here, academic related, with a number of colleagues in UCU. Given that Unison haven't called, I'll probably combine a few days of leave and sickies in solidarity like


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 24, 2018)

Looks like the first strike day will be the 22nd Feb.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 25, 2018)

I think it's difficult on the academic/non-academic divide thing. I'm a fairly young rep, not been in the union more than 4 years, in one of the best organised branches in the country, and even there you could feel coming in a lot of weird divides. UCU hasn't been around very long, it's a merger, and the divides between AUT/NATFHE are still pretty evident.

At the same time, my understanding is that almost all academic related/non academic staff in these institutions are in the USS pension pot, so as with when we strike on pay it affects us all. Think Unite are also balloting their members in the scheme.

I dunno what others views are, but I'd be interested to hear how divides between different groups of workers in the past.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 25, 2018)

Workers in the Australian HE sector definitely benefit from their being an industry union (NTEU) which can be joined by anyone employed by a HE (there is a another union, the CPSU, that professional/general staff can join but it's only really of any significant size in NSW). Having a single union also means that workers become more familiar with each others struggles, something key in the industry where employers are continually trying to "silo" off workers from each other - play off research focused against teaching focused, academic against non-acdemics, school/faculties against central areas etc. 

The lack of a industry union in the UK is clearly stupid and only weakens all workers, unfortunately I can't see it going away any time soon.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 26, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Workers in the Australian HE sector definitely benefit from their being an industry union (NTEU) which can be joined by anyone employed by a HE (there is a another union, the CPSU, that professional/general staff can join but it's only really of any significant size in NSW). Having a single union also means that workers become more familiar with each others struggles, something key in the industry where employers are continually trying to "silo" off workers from each other - play off research focused against teaching focused, academic against non-acdemics, school/faculties against central areas etc.
> 
> The lack of a industry union in the UK is clearly stupid and only weakens all workers, unfortunately I can't see it going away any time soon.



Having one union is good/can be, sure, but UCU is a product of two merged unions, AUT/NATFHE and there are still problems resulting from the merger ten years on. It's not simple to just move all university workers into one union.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 26, 2018)

No it isn't. And the creation of an industry union would not be a simple matter. A unilateral move by the UCU to become an industry union would be unlikely to be viewed favourable by either Unite or Unison and have the baggage of the UCU being seen as an academic's union. A better move would be for the HE section of Unison (and Unite, and whoever else) to split and merge with the UCU but, sadly, I think that's as likely to happen as pigs flying.  

But despite that I remain convinced that the lack of an industry union severely weakens workers in the UK HE sector.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 26, 2018)

One of the hold ups to taking strike action as an academic (frequently I've been the only one in my team on strike in my last job) is that the work doesn't go away if you take action ,which,  of course,  is part of the problem of workload allocation 

It's difficult for academic strike action to have an impact (unless it's missing classes)


----------



## cybershot (Jan 26, 2018)

I had this yesterday, I guess movement in order to try and stop strikes. Some stuff blanked out for obvious reasons.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 26, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> One of the hold ups to taking strike action as an academic (frequently I've been the only one in my team on strike in my last job) is that the work doesn't go away if you take action ,which,  of course,  is part of the problem of workload allocation
> 
> It's difficult for academic strike action to have an impact (unless it's missing classes)



I think that's actually not true - but such is the culture of HE and the low levels of class consciousness/lack of serious organisation, it's often the case strikes are ineffective.

Effective strike action in the era of anti union laws has to mean effective Action Short of Strike as well, particularly working to contract, withdrawal of goodwill etc. To strike effectively means not just striking but also refusing to catch up on work missed. If you strike for 5 days and then do 70 hours the following week, you've not achieved much.

Obviously the neoliberal university is full of bullying cunts and its really hard to get people organised and confident enough to do it - and if you're the only one striking its basically pointless trying - but if you can then you can make strikes effective.

They probably don't care if you don't teach though. Students might be consumers now but they don't have any consumer rights yet


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> One of the hold ups to taking strike action as an academic (frequently I've been the only one in my team on strike in my last job) is that the work doesn't go away if you take action ,which,  of course,  is part of the problem of workload allocation
> 
> It's difficult for academic strike action to have an impact (unless it's missing classes)


the no marking one some years back seemed to have some effect.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 26, 2018)

Bollocks, read about this but then forgot. Will have to bring it up with our (UNISON) branch to see what we're doing to support it.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the no marking one some years back seemed to have some effect.



Can do - it's the thing they hate most. But also they dock you 100% of your pay now so you may as well just go on indefinite strike.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the no marking one some years back seemed to have some effect.


Yes marking bans are much more effective than strikes as the university has to deal with students, and more importantly parents, complaining which they hate.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 26, 2018)

It had little effect at my old institution but I agree that marking bans properly enforced would affect everything very quickly


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 26, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> It had little effect at my old institution but I agree that marking bans properly enforced would affect everything very quickly



Again, provided we're all prepared to go on indefinite strike when they take 100% punitive pay deductions. 

The marking boycott will be used in the spring exam period if the dispute is still live. But it does de facto mean indefinite action.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 29, 2018)

Just been talking to a UCU rep and apparently the plan is for a two-day strike in week 1, then three days the following week, four days the week after that, and five days in week four. That's 14 days without pay in February and March.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 29, 2018)

Fuck, that's a lot of money to lose


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 29, 2018)

If we want to win we have to show we aren't going to mess about doing 24 hour strikes (where people just end up working longer the rest of the week to make it up). It's not going to be easy but I it's the type of action we, and others - teachers, doctors, need to be taking if we want to win disputes.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 29, 2018)

I know, I know.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2018)

Presumably "we-can't-call-it-a-strike-fund-but-it's-a-strike-fund" crowdfunding things will be set up?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 29, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> If we want to win we have to show we aren't going to mess about doing 24 hour strikes (where people just end up working longer the rest of the week to make it up). It's not going to be easy but I it's the type of action we, and others - teachers, doctors, need to be taking if was want to win disputes.



I completely agree, but with the very real threat of redundancy hanging over my head the thought of losing that much pay isn't good


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 29, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> I completely agree, but with the very real thread of redundancy hanging over my head the thought of losing that much pay isn't good


, no I appreciate that it's it could be a significant sum, especially for those lower down the scale. 

Hopefully UUK will see we mean business and back off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just been talking to a UCU rep and apparently the plan is for a two-day strike in week 1, then three days the following week, four days the week after that, and five days in week four. That's 14 days without pay in February and March.


yeh. and has anything been discussed with unison or unite or are ucu just going to go on their own again?


----------



## aqua (Jan 29, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> I completely agree, but with the very real threat of redundancy hanging over my head the thought of losing that much pay isn't good


or with a partner who is self employed and their industry fucked atm  I simply cannot afford to strike this much - I'm genuinely terrified about what I can do.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 29, 2018)

It's worrying isn't it?


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 29, 2018)

When strike action was mooted at the HEI I worked for, the senior management sent a stern message to all staff making it clear that while they accepted Unionisation in the workplace (through gritted teeth) staff considering taking part were very irresponsible, were sabotaging “the student experience” and should rethink their position on the matter. This after senior management took a 16.7% pay rise while the rest of us were supposed to be grateful for 0.5% ? I also got into trouble for bringing refreshments to the picket line on days when my Union wasn’t taking action but another one was - threatened with a verbal warning for making tea using “University Electricity” ffs...


----------



## aqua (Jan 29, 2018)

BoatieBird said:


> It's worrying isn't it?


Yep, sure is. And I'm sure we're not the only people in this position irrelevant of income level within the union. 14 days is fucking insane. I wonder how many won't strike.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 29, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> threatened with a verbal warning for making tea using “University Electricity” ffs...




That's crazy.

Luckily I've never had any pressure not to take action... so far.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 29, 2018)

aqua said:


> 14 days is fucking insane.


Is it? It's a lot but then this is a really serious issue. And what's the alternative? I'm not going to pretend that it won't be difficult for some but it's been shown time and time again over the last 20 years that 24/48 hour strikes don't do shit. Look at the doctors, they lost because when it can down to it they weren't prepared to use their industrial muscle. This is what politics is.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> When strike action was mooted at the HEI I worked for, the senior management sent a stern message to all staff making it clear that while they accepted Unionisation in the workplace (through gritted teeth) staff considering taking part were very irresponsible, were sabotaging “the student experience” and should rethink their position on the matter. This after senior management took a 16.7% pay rise while the rest of us were supposed to be grateful for 0.5% ? I also got into trouble for bringing refreshments to the picket line on days when my Union wasn’t taking action but another one was - threatened with a verbal warning for making tea using “University Electricity” ffs...


Fucking hell, particularly "university electricity" and "the student experience". Just like the NHS and "it's the patients who suffer" 



aqua said:


> or with a partner who is self employed and their industry fucked atm  I simply cannot afford to strike this much - I'm genuinely terrified about what I can do.


Kind of as suggested above, there are usually "hardship funds" available for these situations. Obviously it very much depends on what's available and I appreciate it doesn't make it _easy_, but might be worth looking into to see if it might make it at least manageable?


----------



## aqua (Jan 29, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Is it? It's a lot but then this is a really serious issue. And what's the alternative? I'm not going to pretend that it won't be difficult for some but it's been shown time and time again over the last 20 years that 24/48 hour strikes don't do shit. Look at the doctors, they lost because when it can down to it they weren't prepared to use their industrial muscle. This is what politics is.


I get the severity but what other decision is there going to be? Pensions are fucked for everyone. Striking or not, capitalism isn't going anywhere, despite how much I'd liked it to.

Sorry, I know you're going to say they'll just win then, or what else do we have other than labour etc. I get that. I've just never been in a position where action means my mortgage won't get paid. I've never scabbed. It is really worrying.

Another group I'm a member of has a lot of people saying they would have voted for strike action had they known of how many days it would involve. That's how I feel. 14  days


----------



## aqua (Jan 29, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fucking hell, particularly "university electricity" and "the student experience". Just like the NHS and "it's the patients who suffer"
> 
> Kind of as suggested above, there are usually "hardship funds" available for these situations. Obviously it very much depends on what's available and I appreciate it doesn't make it _easy_, but might be worth looking into to see if it might make it at least manageable?


I'm going to talk to my union rep this week I think.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 29, 2018)

aqua said:


> I get the severity but what other decision is there going to be? Pensions are fucked for everyone. Striking or not, capitalism isn't going anywhere, despite how much I'd liked it to.


Then by this argument all workers should just give up now. And why are pensions fucked for everyone? Partly because too many unions have rolled over, because far too many people, including union members, view striking as a PR stunt rather than a means to use your industrial muscle.

Look at the main (only) union in the UK which actually wins dispute these days - the RMT. It takes action and it wins rights for it's members because its members stand firm and recognise the primary purpose of strike action - to cause our employer as much disruption as possible. 



aqua said:


> Another group I'm a member of has a lot of people saying they would have voted for strike action had they known of how many days it would involve. That's how I feel. 14  days


So rather than do 14 days (possibly) which might have an effect we should have done what? A couple of 48 hr strikes and then capitulated. What's the point of that?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 29, 2018)

aqua said:


> I'm going to talk to my union rep this week I think.


Good luck, hope there's something that can be done  Honestly not sure what the situation is like at my place, but our branch has a committee meeting coming up so going to raise it there.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 29, 2018)

14 days in two months is a lot (at least these days), and it will be tough for some, but that's the point. This is a battle we can win if we are prepared to stand firm and cause that level of disruption.

EDIT: It's worth remembering that some RMT members have already given up three days pay this year, on top of the days they lost in 2017. And most of those comrades will be on a lower scale than UCU members. If the RMT can hold firm then why can't the UCU?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 30, 2018)

I couldn't pay my bills / mortgage with that much strike action in such a short period of time 
I wouldn't have voted for such an extensive strike either


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 30, 2018)

Well don’t give up before the first day as that’s the litmus test for who you’re fighting as to whether they’ll win or not. If everyone gives up they’ve won. Of course most will struggle for 14 days but so will the opposition.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 30, 2018)

I’m unclear on this stuff but at what point does strike pay kick in? When the bin workers went on strike in Brum one of the big things Unite punted was that they wouldn’t be starved back to work because the rate of strike pay was so good. Do you have to be off for a certain period or can you claim for any time off?


----------



## aqua (Jan 30, 2018)

Yep, no strike pay until day four and only then under certain circumstances. Our branch have some money to help but with over 200 members it won't go far.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 30, 2018)

aqua said:


> Yep, no strike pay until day four and only then under certain circumstances. Our branch have some money to help but with over 200 members it won't go far.


That's presuming a lot about members other income and that members can still  afford essentials with that loss of pay


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 30, 2018)

We got this email from the local UCU Exec today



> *Unspinning the 6 Myths*
> It is important that we understand the employers response, particularly in the context of industrial action, *and the consensus across UCU branches in the UK that they left us with no choice.*
> 
> 1.	  *UUK have stated that their position is due to "challenging economic circumstances":*
> ...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 30, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Well don’t give up before the first day as that’s the litmus test for who you’re fighting as to whether they’ll win or not. If everyone gives up they’ve won. Of course most will struggle for 14 days but so will the opposition.


You're RMT right? How many days did Northern and Southern RMT members strike for in 2017?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 30, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just been talking to a UCU rep and apparently the plan is for a two-day strike in week 1, then three days the following week, four days the week after that, and five days in week four. That's 14 days without pay in February and March.



Hardship funds at branch level, strike pay capped at £75 a day after 3 or 4 days from national. I believe. 

There is help there if you ask for it so please everyone do that if you need to. As redsquirrel said there's absolutely no point in striking for 2 days and giving up. If it weren't for our history of doing exactly that I doubt the attack on pensions would be so massive. This needs to be seen as a test of our organisation - if we can't take members with us and do this then we might as well stop bothering with national bargaining until such time as we can cos we can't back it up.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 9, 2018)

Two big bits of good news today!







Also BREAKING: MP pulls out of university event to avoid crossing picket line

Could do with a couple more VC's breaking ranks before the action starts.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 9, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Two big bits of good news today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fan of Powell but credit to her for this.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 12, 2018)

Unison now balloting - got my papers through today


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 12, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Unison now balloting - got my papers through today


over pensions or pay? shouldn't really have to ask being as i get emails from two branch committees 

you get a ballot paper, i get the winter copy of u: the magazine for all unison members and their families.


----------



## aqua (Feb 12, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Hardship funds at branch level, strike pay capped at £75 a day after 3 or 4 days from national. I believe.
> 
> There is help there if you ask for it so please everyone do that if you need to. As redsquirrel said there's absolutely no point in striking for 2 days and giving up. If it weren't for our history of doing exactly that I doubt the attack on pensions would be so massive. This needs to be seen as a test of our organisation - if we can't take members with us and do this then we might as well stop bothering with national bargaining until such time as we can cos we can't back it up.


the strike fund isn't going to be that generous, and will (as is right) start with the more vulnerable - phd/ecrs/fragile contracts etc. Which still leaves the rest of us skint as fuck 
I've heard that the hope is it won't take more than the first 5 days. Not so sure I believe that tbh. I'm the only person in my office unionised. This is going to make for fucking uncomfortable work place life.
Still out though.


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 12, 2018)

In my experience, there would be planned strike action but the Uni management liaised with certain union reps to ensure the strike was on a day when there would be minimal disruption (e.g. Wednesday - where inter uni sports events are held) thus neutering the effects. I got annoyed from the point of view that, if I was going to lose a day’s pay, the strike should cause as much disruption as possible (Monday, Tuesday or Thursday) . This and too many non-unionised staff fucked it for everyone who was taking part. Very demoralising. Sometimes you feel like the standard bearer for an obsolete idea.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2018)

seeformiles said:


> In my experience, there would be planned strike action but the Uni management liaised with certain union reps to ensure the strike was on a day when there would be minimal disruption (e.g. Wednesday - where inter uni sports events are held) thus neutering the effects. I got annoyed from the point of view that, if I was going to lose a day’s pay, the strike should cause as much disruption as possible (Monday, Tuesday or Thursday) . This and too many non-unionised staff fucked it for everyone who was taking part. Very demoralising. Sometimes you feel like the standard bearer for an obsolete idea.


That's why this action is better, the two, three, four, five day stoppages should stop (or at least reduce) that type of nonsense.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 16, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Unison now balloting - got my papers through today



Heard anything? I'm in Unison and haven't heard much at all. Would be nice if they'd put something more out there tbh.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 16, 2018)

Actually would appreciate thoughts from anyone in the other unions tbh.

As a Unison member what to do - while I want to support the strike it's not my union, I haven't had a vote and potentially 14 days is a lot. And if I'm entirely honest I don't see UCU or the academic staff going out in support of the SAUL scheme. Thoughts?


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 16, 2018)

I got this in an email from them the other day:

*UNISON Advice*


UNISON encourages members in universities to support their UCU colleagues on picket lines and lunchtime protests and attend rallies organised by UCU. Branches are encouraged to engage with the local UCU branch to see what activities are taking place on site and think of ways that we can show solidarity, within the constraints of current legislation.


However, UNISON members in universities have not yet been balloted in relation to the USS dispute, and therefore must continue with their normal duties and responsibilities.  However UNISON members *should not* take on any additional responsibilities given to them as a result of the UCU industrial action.   If members are instructed by their manager to undertake additional duties resulting from the industrial action they should contact their branch or regional office for further advice


Members are reminded that due to industrial relations legislation only those employees who have been involved in a legal ballot are allowed to take industrial action. 

.

*Official Picket Lines*


Refusal to cross an official picket line could render members of staff liable to disciplinary action including deduction of salary.  The exception to this is where there are genuine grounds to believe that crossing the picket line could put the person concerned at risk of injury. 


UNISON members are advised that they should assure the UCU members that they will not undertake any work normally done by those on strike.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> while I want to support the strike it's not my union, I haven't had a vote and potentially 14 days is a lot.


As I think was mentioned above, if UNISON aren't involved in the dispute, legally their members can't take action. We can support in our own time, either lunch hours, before/after work or taking leave, but we can't go out on strike with them. Not legally, anyway.

edit: oh, or as heinous seamus said!


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 16, 2018)

What Heinous has posted is the comms I've received from Unison. I'm using some of my time-in-leui and leave during the UCU action and will be supporting them picket at some point. Appreciate I'm in a more fortunate position than others though as academic related and personal circumstances - lots of people I know in Unison simply can't afford to take any action on their pay grades, etc.

Higher Ed is structurally fucked, beyond actions over pensions/pay. Fuck Labour, Lib Dems and Tories for your successive education policies.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> What Heinous has posted is the comms I've received from Unison.


I've just had a quick check and unless I've missed something, I don't think members in our branch have even received that!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 16, 2018)

Yeah we've had fuck all.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 17, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah we've had fuck all.



Me too. The Unions really do need to work together on shit like this.


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2018)

We've voted to support UCU and won't be crossing any picket lines. Union membership should be irrelevant when it comes to facing disciplinary action. 

There's evidence to suggest that SAUL will enact equivalent changes if USS wins this, so there's good reasons for all HE staff to support this action.


----------



## Santino (Feb 17, 2018)

P.S. Fuck (some branches of) Unison.


----------



## aqua (Feb 19, 2018)

so no movement in the position - looks like we're definitely out, though that doesn't surprise me. If this goes to all 14 days it's going to be miserable


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Actually would appreciate thoughts from anyone in the other unions tbh.
> 
> As a Unison member what to do - while I want to support the strike it's not my union, I haven't had a vote and potentially 14 days is a lot. And if I'm entirely honest I don't see UCU or the academic staff going out in support of the SAUL scheme. Thoughts?


last time round i was the only unison member where i was to refuse to cross a picket line, and i got 1/260 iirc deducted but no disciplinary proceedings. this time round i'll refuse to cross if they have one where i work: but i doubt they will.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 19, 2018)

No movement from UUK as a whole but we now have 8 VC's who have publicly criticised the DC pensions plan and asked for more talks, Essex VC writes in Times Higher here: Universities must pay more to protect pensions

We're in uncharted territory in all honesty. The only two things I do know for sure are that the employers are divided, which they've never been before, and the strikes are going to be much stronger and well supported than in the past. I'm hoping that the first few days of action will lead to new talks and a better deal - though probably still a cut. It depends a lot what's going on inside UUK though - apparently it's mainly Oxford and Cambridge pushing for DC pensions: Oxford’s and Cambridge’s role in the demise of USS – Michael Otsuka – Medium 

I hope it doesn't go 14 days. But this is one of those things where we've not got a lot of choice, if we didn't take the action we'd lose all credibility. In fact I don't think they would have tried this at all if they didn't think based on previous strikes that the union is basically useless. 

Thanks for solidarity last time around Pickers - hopefully in future we'll be able to take action together more, it's frustrating these sectional disputes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 19, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> No movement from UUK as a whole but we now have 8 VC's who have publicly criticised the DC pensions plan and asked for more talks, Essex VC writes in Times Higher here: Universities must pay more to protect pensions
> 
> We're in uncharted territory in all honesty. The only two things I do know for sure are that the employers are divided, which they've never been before, and the strikes are going to be much stronger and well supported than in the past. I'm hoping that the first few days of action will lead to new talks and a better deal - though probably still a cut. It depends a lot what's going on inside UUK though - apparently it's mainly Oxford and Cambridge pushing for DC pensions: Oxford’s and Cambridge’s role in the demise of USS – Michael Otsuka – Medium
> 
> ...


i  seconded a motion at my branch committee which sees us donate more than £300 to the ucu strike fund - the solidarity's still there


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i  seconded a motion at my branch committee which sees us donate more than £300 to the ucu strike fund - the solidarity's still there



Brilliant! Cheers mate.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i  seconded a motion at my branch committee which sees us donate more than £300 to the ucu strike fund - the solidarity's still there


Thanks comrade!


----------



## chilango (Feb 20, 2018)

Received this from Uni today (edited to keep the highlights):



> IMPORTANT: UCU industrial action starts on Thursday 22 February. Many classes will go ahead as normal on strike days and you should not assume your classes will be cancelled. Please read the message and the Frequently Asked Questions below for more information... [SNIP]
> 
> UCU has also given notice of continuous action short of strike starting on 22 February. This action includes working to contract; not covering for absent colleagues; not rescheduling lectures or classes cancelled due to strike action; and not undertaking any voluntary activities. The University expects staff who are at work, including those taking action short of strike, to fulfil their contractual obligations in full.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 20, 2018)

It makes me chuckle really. We have head teachers (yes, a bit different, but the point is the same) piously intoning that taking a child out of school for a day to go on holiday, is a tragedy that will stunt the child's education for life. However, it would seem that industrial action days are magic, they don't harm the child's education.


----------



## aqua (Feb 20, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It makes me chuckle really. We have head teachers (yes, a bit different, but the point is the same) piously intoning that taking a child out of school for a day to go on holiday, is a tragedy that will stunt the child's education for life. However, it would seem that industrial action days are magic, they don't harm the child's education.


a) we're not school teachers
b) school teachers aren't striking
c) school attendance has fuck all to do with the schools themselves but a bullshit requirement set down by a government who have no understanding of causal relationships and rather than improving anything at all is just a good statistic (good for government, not for the children)
d) I support my school striking and emailed the head asking if the school would be closing and that they had my support to do so last time they did

but not sure what any of that has to do with this anyway


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 20, 2018)

chilango said:


> Received this from Uni today (edited to keep the highlights):


Thanks for that chilango, useful to see how different universities are handling the strikes.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 20, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It makes me chuckle really. We have head teachers (yes, a bit different, but the point is the same) piously intoning that taking a child out of school for a day to go on holiday, is a tragedy that will stunt the child's education for life. However, it would seem that industrial action days are magic, they don't harm the child's education.


Have you even bothered to read a single post on this thread before posting this crap.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 20, 2018)

aqua chilango redsquirrel SpackleFrog (and anyone else taking strike action) solidarity


----------



## aqua (Feb 20, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> aqua chilango redsquirrel SpackleFrog (and anyone else taking strike action) solidarity


did you decide on what to do? I was all over the place until a couple of turning points (and that I need some time to finish my course and these days will come in handy  )


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 20, 2018)

aqua said:


> did you decide on what to do? I was all over the place until a couple of turning points (and that I need some time to finish my course and these days will come in handy  )


I didn't need to decide (fortunately for me) as I'm in a post 1992 uni/pension


----------



## aqua (Feb 20, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I didn't need to decide (fortunately for me) as I'm in a post 1992 uni/pension


ahh  then your solidarity is appreciated


----------



## chilango (Feb 20, 2018)

Miss-Shelf said:


> aqua chilango redsquirrel SpackleFrog (and anyone else taking strike action) solidarity



I'm not on strike, I'm a (part-time) student. Fully in support of the strike.


----------



## chilango (Feb 20, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It makes me chuckle really. We have head teachers (yes, a bit different, but the point is the same) piously intoning that taking a child out of school for a day to go on holiday, is a tragedy that will stunt the child's education for life. However, it would seem that industrial action days are magic, they don't harm the child's education.



What a daft post.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm out but don't know if I'll be able to afford the full fourteen days. Quite disheartened at the large number of academics (all much better paid than me) who have no intention of striking or even seem to know that there is a strike.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 20, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm out but don't know if I'll be able to afford the full fourteen days. Quite disheartened at the large number of academics (all much better paid than me) who have no intention of striking or even seem to know that there is a strike.



I hope it won't go full 14 days but take advantage of national strike pay, or local hardship funds if in a particularly bad spot. It is disheartening but I'd also say well organised branches can force the senior academics out. Build your branch for the future and see this as a step towards. Solidarity mate.


----------



## aqua (Feb 21, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm out but don't know if I'll be able to afford the full fourteen days. Quite disheartened at the large number of academics (all much better paid than me) who have no intention of striking or even seem to know that there is a strike.


 we have lots of those too


----------



## 19force8 (Feb 21, 2018)

I'll be down the local(ish) uni tomorrow morning with a bit of the old physical solidarity (samosas or cup cakes probably - final decision when I get to the supermarket this afternoon).

Might even learn something at one of their free university doodahs.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 21, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'm out but don't know if I'll be able to afford the full fourteen days. Quite disheartened at the large number of academics (all much better paid than me) who have no intention of striking or even seem to know that there is a strike.



It's very quiet here, but it's half term (i know doesn't apply, but campus is always quiet during school holidays here) also, which seems to give many academics a reason to 'work from home' it may even be 'reading week' but I'm not sure. So not a very good date to choose really.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 21, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Again, provided we're all prepared to go on indefinite strike when they take 100% punitive pay deductions.
> 
> The marking boycott will be used in the spring exam period if the dispute is still live. But it does de facto mean indefinite action.


Not sure it would have to be indefinite, but it's certainly a high stakes poker/not blinking game. I was on a reps training course in November and got the impression that senior figures in the (Northern) Region are _very_ hostile to a marking ban (for the reasons you indicate).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 21, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Not sure it would have to be indefinite, but it's certainly a high stakes poker/not blinking game. I was on a reps training course in November and got the impression that senior figures in the (Northern) Region are _very_ hostile to a marking ban (for the reasons you indicate).



Some senior figures in UCU are just pretty hostile to campaigning to be fair...

I mean that once 100% pay deductions are live it's basically a lock out. How long it would last would be anyone's guess but it would stop everyone graduating until it was resolved.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 21, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It makes me chuckle really. We have head teachers (yes, a bit different, but the point is the same) piously intoning that taking a child out of school for a day to go on holiday, is a tragedy that will stunt the child's education for life. However, it would seem that industrial action days are magic, they don't harm the child's education.



I know you shouldn't feed trolls but since I'm operating in a state of heightened emotional exhaustion as a result of running around organising academics to take historic industrial action if anyone inboxes me to tell me who you are you're going on the "People I have ambitions of punching" list.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 22, 2018)

Our HR dept have declared that any UNISON members not wishing to cross a UCU picket line will not be subject to disciplinary action, just loss of pay. Myself and a few other agency/temp UNISON colleagues are waiting to hear if the same guarantees apply to us.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 22, 2018)

From a BBC article on the strike:



> And there are hawks too, with City and Reading universities telling staff they could be included in any legal action for compensation taken by students.
> 
> "The university further reserves the right to join you as a party to any claim for breach of contract brought against the university as a result of this action," said Reading's director of human resources in a letter to staff.
> 
> While Mary Luckiram, who holds the same position at Reading, warned staff they could be "personally liable for any damages awarded in those claims".


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 22, 2018)

About 28 people out of a staff of 70 odd have expressly committed to the full 14 day strike in my department, with a number more committing to the first 5 days. The strikers are predominantly younger members of staff though there are some senior lecturers and a handful of Profs also striking. Hoped there'd be more put hopefully things'll pick up. I'm gonna join the picket line next week (recovering from a cold atm) but looks like a good atmosphere from the photos.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 22, 2018)

Lancaster UCU picket


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2018)

good luck to all.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 22, 2018)

My PhD student daughter is on strike today in Sheffield. Solidarity and best of luck to you all


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 22, 2018)

Just heard some toff student on the news trying to claim compensation for lost lecture time due to the strike


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2018)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just heard some toff student on the news trying to claim compensation for lost lecture time due to the strike


I read that some hawkish managers have made threats of including strikers liable in any claims brought against them.Which I don't think they can do but wankers either way


----------



## MickiQ (Feb 22, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> I read that some hawkish managers have made threats of including strikers liable in any claims brought against them.Which I don't think they can do but wankers either way


That's utter bollocks, if it's a properly authorised strike that has been balloted for then they can't be sued or claimed against.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 22, 2018)

It's a pretty depressing state of affairs.  I was at uni five years ago as a mature student, there were lecturer strikes then and students joined the picket line with them.  Now they're turning on the lecturers? If anything it at least highlights the disciplinary nature of tuition fees on student behaviour.


----------



## agricola (Feb 22, 2018)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's a pretty depressing state of affairs.  I was at uni five years ago as a mature student, there were lecturer strikes then and students joined the picket line with them.  Now they're turning on the lecturers? If anything it at least highlights the disciplinary nature of tuition fees on student behaviour.



Perhaps - though given how the news media works they could easily have had 900 students speak in support of the strike and one against, and had "one from each side" so the reporting was balanced.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 22, 2018)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just heard some toff student on the news trying to claim compensation for lost lecture time due to the strike



This line from the BBC site pretty much sums it up, in that it makes no fucking sense.



> Petitions signed by 80,000 students, many backing the lecturers, are demanding refunds for lost teaching.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 22, 2018)

It's to put pressure on the employers, not necessarily against the strike.


----------



## strung out (Feb 22, 2018)

cybershot said:


> This line from the BBC site pretty much sums it up, in that it makes no fucking sense.


The universities will be making quite large savings from not paying the striking staff, so I'm assuming the students would like to see some of that back. As long as they're supporting the strikers, I don't blame them tbh.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 22, 2018)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's a pretty depressing state of affairs.  I was at uni five years ago as a mature student, there were lecturer strikes then and students joined the picket line with them.  Now they're turning on the lecturers? If anything it at least highlights the disciplinary nature of tuition fees on student behaviour.


Demanding compensation from the universities doesn't mean that the students aren't supportive of the strikes.
If they're paying £9000 a year why shouldn't the universities refund some of that money. Most universities are/were happy enough to make students consumers, refunds are the logical result.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 22, 2018)

Loads of students joined the picket lines and rally here today.


----------



## Dowie (Feb 22, 2018)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Just heard some toff student on the news trying to claim compensation for lost lecture time due to the strike



What is wrong with that?



cybershot said:


> This line from the BBC site pretty much sums it up, in that it makes no fucking sense.



Yes it does, lectures have been missed and so students (who are paying huge fees) are claiming compensation. As far as I'm aware most lecturers are quite happy about this as it puts additional pressure on the university and helps their cause.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 22, 2018)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's a pretty depressing state of affairs.  I was at uni five years ago as a mature student, there were lecturer strikes then and students joined the picket line with them.  Now they're turning on the lecturers? If anything it at least highlights the disciplinary nature of tuition fees on student behaviour.



So far, there's plenty of support from students for the strike and those taking part, at the same time quite a number of those students have also said they believe they should be entitled to money back from lost lectures/tutorials because of it. Whilst in an ideological sense, I hate that higher education has turned students into consumers, as it stands, they're now paying a lot of money for their education and as such do have a right to ask Universities for refunds.


----------



## chilango (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeah, each lecture I take costs me about £75. I have 9 lectures per module. Of course I'd want a refund (at the very least) if they don't happen.

But I won't be letting the Uni use that as way to bash the strikers.

I suspect it won't come to that though.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 22, 2018)

Yeah fair enough it's not an either or situation I guess. I do find it depressing that higher education has become comodified and turned students into consumers above just being students wanting to learn. I guess the commodification of education is all part of the reasons for striking in the first place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2018)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah fair enough it's not an either or situation I guess. I do find it depressing that higher education has become comodified and turned students into consumers above just being students wanting to learn. I guess the commodification of education is all part of the reasons for striking in the first place.


depressingly, many students feel that by virtue of paying fees they are buying a first class degree rather than the opportunity to achieve a first class degree.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2018)

chilango said:


> Yeah, each lecture I take costs me about £75. I have 9 lectures per module. Of course I'd want a refund (at the very least) if they don't happen.
> 
> But I won't be letting the Uni use that as way to bash the strikers.
> 
> I suspect it won't come to that though.


can you give me an example of any university which has given you grounds to think they might?


----------



## chilango (Feb 22, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> can you give me an example of any university which has given you grounds to think they might?



No.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2018)

chilango said:


> No.


i've seen a message from one college head hoping that the situation would be resolved in the staff's interest. being as the move to bugger with the pensions is based on arbitrary accounting rules and not the actual viability of the scheme i think it very unlikely any institution would seek to make hay from the dispute.


----------



## chilango (Feb 22, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i've seen a message from one college head hoping that the situation would be resolved in the staff's interest. being as the move to bugger with the pensions is based on arbitrary accounting rules and not the actual viability of the scheme i think it very unlikely any institution would seek to make hay from the dispute.



Good.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 22, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It makes me chuckle really. We have head teachers (yes, a bit different, but the point is the same) piously intoning that taking a child out of school for a day to go on holiday, is a tragedy that will stunt the child's education for life. However, it would seem that industrial action days are magic, they don't harm the child's education.



Two questions:

1. What's your point?
2. You don't have a point do you?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 22, 2018)

Student rally at my uni:


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 22, 2018)

Well fuckadoodledo:

University pension boss's £82,000 pay rise


----------



## redcogs (Feb 22, 2018)

chilango said:


> Yeah, each lecture I take costs me about £75. I have 9 lectures per module. Of course I'd want a refund (at the very least) if they don't happen.
> 
> But I won't be letting the Uni use that as way to bash the strikers.
> 
> I suspect it won't come to that though.



Not giving the uni managers an opportunity to drive a wedge between the students and the striking lecturers is an important thing to do i reckon,   and getting students on board to protect pension provision might become a crucial aspect of the dispute.  Backing the UCU makes sense from a student POV, they are after all engaged in the academic process, and all will want pensions eventually, and some will become academics themselves, so there is also some self interest involved.  Old fashioned unity remains a strength, and who knows, many may begin to question why we have got our society locked into a situation where education is simply another commodity to be bought and sold just like a pound of carrots or a sack of manure.

Education is a crucial right, and should be free, available through a system of GRANTS, not through fucking high interest rate loans etc.

Thats how it used to be until the thieving free marketeers became dominant,  and its how it can become again if our side starts to fight back.  Victory to the UCU


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 22, 2018)

Universities UK offices occupied by students as part of #USSstrike


----------



## Wilf (Feb 22, 2018)

On the student petition, I can see that it might add to the pressure on universities to do something, but it seems unfortunate using the language of consumerism to bring that pressure. Much better to get students actively involved in supporting the strike. I've also seen the petition described in ambiguous terms. There's this for example:
70,000 students call for compensation over UCU lecturer strike
Which has ProfessorChris Forde 'collecting' the petitions, whatever that means. He describes himself as a UCU member and does say the students are not 'explicitly' critical of UCU. But he then positions himself as a wise head, hoping 'the parties' come back to the table. FFS, if he's a UCU member, he's _one of_ the parties.


> “The volume of students that have signed up has got to send a signal about the dissatisfaction with the situation. I hope that would at least make the parties consider coming back to the table.
> 
> “None of the students are explicitly critical of the stance taken by lecturers. The students seem to be taking it up with their universities. They want their fees compensated and they want them to get back to the negotiating table.”


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2018)

'Changes will affect pension security'



> Up to 60,000 students at Welsh universities could be affected by a staff walk out in a dispute about the UK's biggest pension scheme.
> 
> It follows a ballot of 2,000 University and College Union (UCU) members at Cardiff, Aberystwyth and Bangor universities, and University of Wales.
> 
> ...


----------



## aqua (Feb 22, 2018)

we have students asking for a refund if a lecture gets cancelled because of any reason (including staff sickness) so the call for refunds doesn't surprise me at all. How that would ever work in reality, given it's a loan system, is anyones guess.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 22, 2018)

“The YouGov poll, conducted on the eve of the strikes, shows that just two per cent of students think university staff are most to blame for the dispute, with half (50%) pointing the finger at the university employers. One in five students (20%) said they thought that both universities and staff were at fault.”

Poll shows students support pension strikes and blame universities for the disruption


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 22, 2018)

Solidarity to everyone out, hope you win.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 22, 2018)

Article in the Guardian by a Lancaster UCU member - The solution to university pensions? Better fund managers


----------



## cybershot (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Dowie (Feb 23, 2018)

aqua said:


> we have students asking for a refund if a lecture gets cancelled because of any reason (including staff sickness) so the call for refunds doesn't surprise me at all. How that would ever work in reality, given it's a loan system, is anyones guess.



I'm not sure why loans should make any difference at all?

Not all students have loans anyway (international students for example or just rich UK students), I think the main factor is just the level of fees they paid - UK vs International for English universities, Scottish and EU(minus rest of UK) vs rest of UK vs International for Scottish universities etc..


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 23, 2018)

The last couple of mornings have been interesting. I'd say one car in three has sounded the horn in support as they go past.

Anyway, does this look like the management might be getting ready to blink first?

Vice-chancellors ‘prepared to rethink’ USS pension reforms


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm (UCU) striking next week. FE pay is a joke.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 23, 2018)

FE pay in England


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm (UCU) striking next week. FE pay is a joke.


I did the PGCE (FE) in 94/95 , had a mini crisis as I was about to turn 30 and decided FE was the answer  couldn't get any full-time jobs when I started applying on 95 , all that seemed to be available was a few hours a week at various FE colleges and I couldn't be arsed tbh  I wouldn't have been paid in the summer/easter/Christmas.  Is it still the same ?


----------



## doodlelogic (Feb 23, 2018)

It’s all oxbridges fault apparently. Vast majority of unis supported continued defined benefit with higher employer and employee contributions but every Oxford and Cambridge college responded to the pension trustees individually so “41% of employers” objected to the DB scheme continuing. Most of the colleges only have a couple of dozen employees.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 23, 2018)

marty21 said:


> I did the PGCE (FE) in 94/95 , had a mini crisis as I was about to turn 30 and decided FE was the answer  couldn't get any full-time jobs when I started applying on 95 , all that seemed to be available was a few hours a week at various FE colleges and I couldn't be arsed tbh  I wouldn't have been paid in the summer/easter/Christmas.  Is it still the same ?



It can be patchy as fuck.  Just did my tax. £8200 total earnings before tax.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 23, 2018)

doodlelogic said:


> It’s all oxbridges fault apparently. Vast majority of unis supported continued defined benefit with higher employer and employee contributions but every Oxford and Cambridge college responded to the pension trustees individually so “41% of employers” objected to the DB scheme continuing. Most of the colleges only have a couple of dozen employees.


Cambridge VC has just announced that they support re-opening the negotiations so hopefully the tide is turning. 

Good luck with your strike next week Shippou-Sensei. Going be a bloody cold week to be picketing.


----------



## aqua (Feb 23, 2018)

They better not call off next week I need the study time


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 23, 2018)

I've made plans too...


----------



## aqua (Feb 23, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I've made plans too...


I'm really quite up shit creek without a paddle if they do  though I will have enough money to eat so you know, swings and roundabouts I guess


----------



## 2hats (Feb 23, 2018)

I don’t think this link has already been posted?

Made in Westminster: The source of the USS ‘crisis’ – and the solution.


----------



## doodlelogic (Feb 24, 2018)

That article has a common basic misunderstanding which makes me sure unfortunately that the author doesn’t understand economics (so I can’t trust what they say on pensions). 

“Unfortunately gilt yields are very low, and likely to remain low, thanks to Quantitative Easing (see below) undermining the UK Government’s credit rating and sterling value.”


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm (UCU) striking next week. FE pay is a joke.



Solidarity mate, I hope it goes well. 

I think we're gonna win this y'kno guys. 18 VC's now calling for fresh talks. Just need to keep everybody solid.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 24, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Solidarity mate, I hope it goes well.
> 
> I think we're gonna win this y'kno guys. 18 VC's now calling for fresh talks. Just need to keep everybody solid.


I strongly suspect that these calls for talks are just a feint, intended to split the movement. So it'll have to continue until next week, at least.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't know what they do to the enemy, but by god they frighten me:


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> I strongly suspect that these calls for talks are just a feint, intended to split the movement. So it'll have to continue until next week, at least.



Definitely - they want to stop the strike without really conceding much. Can't stop the strikes now. We should push for picket lines to be even stronger on monday because of this meeting called Tuesday and my branch is gonna call a second local demo - had 4 or 5 hundred members and students on the one yesterday


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 24, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> I don't know what they do to the enemy, but by god they frighten me:



God help us all!


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 24, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> I don't know what they do to the enemy, but by god they frighten me:
> <snip>


WTF even is that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> WTF even is that?


Quote from the auld duke of wellington


----------



## chilango (Feb 26, 2018)

Just arrived on campus. No picket line, it is freezing though tbf. Very quiet. We'll see if my lecture goes ahead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2018)

chilango said:


> Just arrived on campus. No picket line, it is freezing though tbf. Very quiet. We'll see if my lecture goes ahead.


you can shout 'scab' from the back if it does


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 26, 2018)

Our picket is from 8am-1pm. Bloody freezing today!


----------



## chilango (Feb 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you can shout 'scab' from the back if it does



Naturally as a mature student I sit in the front though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 26, 2018)

chilango said:


> Naturally as a mature student I sit in the front though.


Eyes and ears not what they were 

I've done the same


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 26, 2018)

chilango said:


> Just arrived on campus. No picket line, it is freezing though tbf. Very quiet. We'll see if my lecture goes ahead.



Bit late for a picket mate!

Scabs always go in early, they don't bother coming in after about midday I find. Picketing 8-11 most crucial period. Although my branch should probably do more...


----------



## chilango (Feb 26, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Bit late for a picket mate!
> 
> Scabs always go in early, they don't bother coming in after about midday I find. Picketing 8-11 most crucial period. Although my branch should probably do more...



Lots of part-timers here (staff and students) with many lectures at starting at 5.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 26, 2018)

Our place scrapped evening teaching for people in work cos of cutbacks


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 26, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Our picket is from 8am-1pm. Bloody freezing today!


Ours is 7am to 10 am.

Anyone watch the Dispatches thing? I am actually not that bothered by the repatriation of the wee dog. I just want to know what a Porn Star Martini is.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 27, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Unison now balloting - got my papers through today



Has anyone else had a ballot from Unison? I haven't had anything yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> Has anyone else had a ballot from Unison? I haven't had anything yet.


this question arose at my branch committee and the simple answer is 'not yet'


----------



## redcogs (Feb 27, 2018)

A redcogs offspring is feeling conflicted by current circumstances.  She has tutorials shceduled and essays deadlines to meet during strike days.  The NUS have advised that they officially support the UCU, but no instructions that have any value regarding the dilemma of whether or not to attend tutorials (which are apparently being staffed by PHD students).  ive explained the 11th commandment ('Thou shalt not cross picket lines'), which she agrees with.  But, there are many un-picketted entrances at her university, and some (if not many) students are inclined to turn up to tutorials as usual..

Its a bit of a mess really, no doubt one that will will apply to many other universities?

That said it is great to see the large picket turn out, and a sense of optimism about the chances that the UCU will succeed is clearly warranted.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 27, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> this question arose at my branch committee and the simple answer is 'not yet'



I wish they'd get a move on. Announcement of a Unison strike now would put the shitters right up UUK!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2018)

redcogs said:


> A redcogs offspring is feeling conflicted by current circumstances.  She has tutorials shceduled and essays deadlines to meet during strike days.  The NUS have advised that they officially support the UCU, but no instructions that have any value regarding the dilemma of whether or not to attend tutorials (which are apparently being staffed by PHD students).  ive explained the 11th commandment ('Thou shalt not cross picket lines'), which she agrees with.  But, there are many un-picketted entrances at her university, and some (if not many) students are inclined to turn up to tutorials as usual..
> 
> Its a bit of a mess really, no doubt one that will will apply to many other universities?
> 
> That said it is great to see the large picket turn out, and a sense of optimism about the chances that the UCU will succeed is clearly warranted.


i'd turn up to the tutorial and put some searching questions to the tutor about why weren't they showing solidarity with their colleagues.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> I wish they'd get a move on. Announcement of a Unison strike now would put the shitters right up UUK!


should be balloting on demanding a 10% pay rise this year and a full return to 2008 levels next year


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 27, 2018)

Employers agree to go to ACAS to reopen negotiations but the strike is still on.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> Has anyone else had a ballot from Unison? I haven't had anything yet.



I wonder how many Unison branches with USS members have actually balloted so far?


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> I wish they'd get a move on. Announcement of a Unison strike now would put the shitters right up UUK!


And this, proper missed opportunity IMO for some serious co-ordinated action.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 28, 2018)

Just wanted to add, whatever my criticism of the UCU leadership it's a good call not to continue with the strikes despite the ACAS talks. Too often unions are willing to stop industrial action at the first sign of movement by management.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 28, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Just wanted to add whatever my criticism of the UCU leadership it's a good call not to continue with the strikes despite the ACAS talks. Too often unions are willing to stop industrial action at the first sign of movement by management.



Agreed - need to see some genuine movement from UUK first....  

Did a bit of decorating today - might as well make the most of the time away from work.  I've not been able to join the pickets as without pay I can't afford to travel to London.  I was planning to cycle to the rally today but the weather put pay to that....


----------



## mauvais (Feb 28, 2018)

No picket at Salford today AFAICS - has been a small one previously.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 2, 2018)

Mate is a lecturer at Kent, where we both met as students. Fuckers.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2018)

Kent also taking punitive measures, what a bunch of cunts there management sound like...

Universities threaten to punish striking staff over cancelled lectures

We got a mealy-mouthed comms from our VC in the week distilled down to 'USS has big challenges', 'appeal to experts', 'striking will not resolve anything'. Went straight into deleteds anyway.

Meanwhile, our Unison have voted in favour of strike action, so onwards we march!


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 3, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Universities threaten to punish striking staff over cancelled lectures


Lots of universities threatening this (including mine). Cunt behaviour of course and I'm not sure how much of a bluff it is. At my university there isn't that much free time/space anyway, re-scheduling 9-14 days of classes seems pretty undoable to me. Might be able to re-schedule a few classes that go directly towards assessment. Anyway it certainly shows that this level of action was the right way to go, fewer days spread over a longer period and this threat could be applied much more effectively.



stethoscope said:


> Meanwhile, our Unison have voted in favour of strike action, so onwards we march!


Excellent.



Lord Camomile said:


> Mate is a lecturer at Kent, where we both met as students. Fuckers.


Bastards as you say but one good thing about this is that it shows that they are rattled, wouldn't do this if the strikes weren't having an effect.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Bit late for a picket mate!
> 
> Scabs always go in early, they don't bother coming in after about midday I find. Picketing 8-11 most crucial period. Although my branch should probably do more...


I've just been told there's a picket line outside our building (literally someone's written "this is the picket line" on the floor in chalk  ), which wasn't there when I arrived at 09:30 this morning.

Apparently it's not totally clear whether it's UCU though, as there's nothing to suggest it is, just a couple of people with placards about fees.

Advice from (UNISON) branch is still not to go on strike ourselves and just join in 'lunchtime solidarity protests'. Can't help feeling a picket line is still a picket line...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2018)

In better news, was talking to some folk from the City UNISON branch yesterday, and apparently the UCU branch there saw around 60 new members sign up after management sent round a threatening email/statement


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm wondering if there's any point being in Unison to be honest. I may be wrong, but they appear to be sitting around hoping the UCU action will absolve them of the need to do anything. Plus a few years back we voted to strike about the low payrise and they sent out a letter saying they weren't going to bother due to the disappointing turnout!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm wondering if there's any point being in Unison to be honest. I may be wrong, but they appear to be sitting around hoping the UCU action will absolve them of the need to do anything. Plus a few years back we voted to strike about the low payrise and they sent out a letter saying they weren't going to bother due to the disappointing turnout!


Yeah, while I sort of understand the reasoning, that pissed a _lot_ of people off.

I can only speak of my own experiences on the ground, I'm really not well-versed on the larger scale of things, but it does all feel a little disjointed. And for those of us who maybe don't have the experience or traditional trade union culture, a little bit of guidance around these things would really help.

Like with the UCU strikes. Feels like we should be out there with them (and not just at lunchtimes), USS or not, but there's been no support for that at all.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 5, 2018)

Pretty sure the Dave Prentisses of the union world hate the idea of strike action so it surprises me not at all that Unison is trying to avoid it. My housemate who is in the UCU strike has the impression UCU are also quite scared by the idea of striking and don't really like the radicalism it stirs up in the rank and file. It's just that on this occasion they realised there would literally be no point to their existence if they didn't take serious action.

I've just been balloted by Unison on the NJC pay deal. I voted to not accept it, but considering that last time Unison sent us out on strike for one day, then folded, thus losing us a day's pay for no good reason, I have mixed feelings even about them calling a strike. They don't seem to do it with the intention to win, just to look like they're doing something.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2018)

Brainaddict said:


> considering that last time Unison sent us out on strike for one day, then folded, thus losing us a day's pay for no good reason, I have mixed feelings even about them calling a strike. They don't seem to do it with the intention to win, just to look like they're doing something.


Yeah, I think that's how a lot of our members feel.

Again, like with this UCU strike - if we _all_ went out in support, then I think you'd see some action, but as it is...

This was an interesting response. We've had slightly related difficulties in our branch, where we represent a number of different grades/roles and members' interests don't always match up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2018)

Brainaddict said:


> Pretty sure the Dave Prentisses of the union world hate the idea of strike action so it surprises me not at all that Unison is trying to avoid it. My housemate who is in the UCU strike has the impression UCU are also quite scared by the idea of striking and don't really like the radicalism it stirs up in the rank and file. It's just that on this occasion they realised there would literally be no point to their existence if they didn't take serious action.
> 
> I've just been balloted by Unison on the NJC pay deal. I voted to not accept it, but considering that last time Unison sent us out on strike for one day, then folded, thus losing us a day's pay for no good reason, I have mixed feelings even about them calling a strike. They don't seem to do it with the intention to win, just to look like they're doing something.


to be fair when there was the last he ballot it was something like the famous 52% in favour and 48% against. the reason the sge didn't pursue strike action was because of the narrow margin in the vote, as i recall. in the past unison strikes, though they have been in many ways symbolic, have won for members more than was intially on the table. i may not be a great fan of unison, but they're not all bad.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 5, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> to be fair when there was the last he ballot it was something like the famous 52% in favour and 48% against



A bit like Brexit... 

Yes, Unison aren't all bad, better than nothing at least and are fairly well represented in HE.

Just wish there'd be some co-ordination between Unions, they do like to shoot themselves in the foot it seems.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 5, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> A bit like Brexit...
> 
> Yes, Unison aren't all bad, better than nothing at least and are fairly well represented in HE.
> 
> Just wish there'd be some co-ordination between Unions, they do like to shoot themselves in the foot it seems.


last year and this year ucu have not coordinated their actions with unison or unite. it's been a cause for some comment down our way


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 5, 2018)

Quite a bit being made of this.


----------



## aqua (Mar 7, 2018)

interesting things seem to be afoot today, some sense of a wind of change coming from Oxford (cheers 2hats), wonder how long this will go on for...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 7, 2018)

Vice chancellor u-turns on UCU strike


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 7, 2018)

We should have this on our picket line!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 7, 2018)

A film studies lecturer friend of mine shot and edited this little film of our picket line today

Spot me at 1:10 looking cold in green coat & orange scarf!


----------



## redcogs (Mar 7, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> A film studies lecturer friend of mine shot and edited this little film of our picket line today
> 
> Spot me at 1:10 looking cold in green coat & orange scarf!




More of a red/russet colour id say.  Thanks for vid link PursuedByBeers and blinking good luck with the strike.  

You are gonna win!


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 7, 2018)

Solidarity!  I bloody well hope we're going to win!  More and more of the VCs and employers are coming round to our position (on day 8 of the strike now) and it feels like we're making progress.

The strike now seems to have gained a momentum of its own, it's no longer just about pensions, it also encompasses a massive feeling of FUCK YOU to all the marketisation agenda, all the thousand ways in which we're measured all day every day (REF/TEF), all the horrendous casualisation/low pay precariat of the RAs and hourly-paid lecturers etc etc.  It's brought the professoriat and the junior and casual staff, and technical and professional staff like me, all together as one for the first time in a long time.  FUCK YOU UUK and be afraid of the newly politicised monster you've helped to create!


----------



## aqua (Mar 7, 2018)

Oxford earlier, tweets about Cambridge tonight. The ride is turning. UUK lol like a pathetic shambles and I'm having so much fun on our picket


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm so confused - I'm trying to find out the strike dates over the next few weeks, are they different for different universities? I have the option to not cross a picket line if I plan ahead now


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 7, 2018)

We're out all week next week - the whole five working days.  Anything else is up to UUK and their willingness to negotiate.

Some (five?) uni's have different dates because they were re-ballotted and the FE colleges are also out on a different timetable I think?


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 7, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> We're out all week next week - the whole five working days.  Anything else is up to UUK and their willingness to negotiate.
> 
> Some (five?) uni's have different dates because they were re-ballotted and the FE colleges are also out on a different timetable I think?


Cheers!


----------



## Riklet (Mar 8, 2018)

Hope the strikes continue with some good aggressive demands too now that they have these fuckers on the back foot.

It's a travesty what's been happening in UK higher education.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 8, 2018)

Taking non-strike action


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 8, 2018)

Today's email from Sally Hunt at UCU says: 
"As things stand there is no agreement at Acas. Because of this our negotiators today sought and received the support of HEC for a further fourteen days of further strikes if no acceptable agreement is reached.

These strikes, if they are needed, would be staged in such a way as to maximise disruption to the forthcoming exams and assessment period in USS institutions between April and June. HEC also agreed to sanction, if necessary, further strikes immediately after Easter in institutions where scheduled teaching continues. Strike pay will be available for any action undertaken."

I guess that the employees aren't budging and this is to keep the pressure on.


----------



## aqua (Mar 8, 2018)

Well as I see it UUK aren't going to budge quickly, because there would be serious questions asked of their purpose (rightly so, but they won't want it). The absolute contempt shown in this by UUK is quite stunning, and with the VCs who are asking to discuss being ignored I can see this being a turning point in HE. It's also showing those uni's who arse lick the whole neo-liberalism ideology too. 

Another 14 days would be awful for us, but fuck them. I'm really actually quite angry about this in a way I wasn't when I started. That's what happens when you talk to people you never normally see. I'm central services, and spending time forging relationships with academics in schools I never get to go to normally has been amazing.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 10, 2018)

Should students get a refund for cancelled lectures/contact time because Education has been turned into a commercial transaction? I heard that given the 9000 pounds a year, on one calculation each student is paying upwards of 100 pounds per lecture or tutorial.
I suppose non contact situations such as 'marking' and access to resources could be assigned a monetary value too, but a student deserves some kind of delay repay situation from their institution I would have thought.
Otherwise from the point of view of the student, money is demanded off them and nothing is delivered.
If institutions have to repay to students, it might focus the minds of all those in power over their lives to re think if Education ought to be treated as a commercial enterprise.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 10, 2018)

Solidarity with striking UCU colleagues.   Amazing work that is having an effect.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 12, 2018)

Turned back at the picket line this morning.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 12, 2018)

I told my boss I wasn't coming in and he said ' you know USS pension scheme doesn't affect you?'
I said ' it affects my colleagues though'
He replied 'true but they are much higher paid and can afford to lose a week's pay. Why don't you go for a coffee and come in at 10'


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> Should students get a refund for cancelled lectures/contact time because Education has been turned into a commercial transaction? I heard that given the 9000 pounds a year, on one calculation each student is paying upwards of 100 pounds per lecture or tutorial.
> I suppose non contact situations such as 'marking' and access to resources could be assigned a monetary value too, but a student deserves some kind of delay repay situation from their institution I would have thought.
> Otherwise from the point of view of the student, money is demanded off them and nothing is delivered.
> If institutions have to repay to students, it might focus the minds of all those in power over their lives to re think if Education ought to be treated as a commercial enterprise.


pls show your working. and then fuck off.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> pls show your working. and then fuck off.


Bing


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> Bing


if you want to be taken seriously then (for a start) give the source of this 'one calculation'. what subject does it refer to? and at what level? is it for an arts & humanities degree? or law? or science? do you really believe students have 3 lectures & tutorials a week?

you haven't a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> if you want to be taken seriously then (for a start) give the source of this 'one calculation'. what subject does it refer to? and at what level? is it for an arts & humanities degree? or law? or science? do you really believe students have 3 lectures & tutorials a week?
> 
> you haven't a clue what you're talking about.


Really?
Education has or is being transmogrified into a business, where the debate has been about fees relating to future earnings. Hence the justification for fees.
If a student is patently paying for something they don't get, whatever the course, of whatever variable each bit of contact time comes to (minus the other costs like access to a library or lab, or dance studio or he infrastructure) in the context of Education as a business shouldn't they get some money back for missed contact time?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> Really?
> Education has or is being transmogrified into a business, where the debate has been about fees relating to future earnings. Hence the justification for fees.
> If a student is patently paying for something they don't get, whatever the course, of whatever variable each bit of contact time comes to (minus the other costs like access to a library or lab, or dance studio or he infrastructure) in the context of Education as a business shouldn't they get some money back for missed contact time?


so no source for your claim.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> Really?
> Education has or is being transmogrified into a business, where the debate has been about fees relating to future earnings. Hence the justification for fees.
> If a student is patently paying for something they don't get, whatever the course, of whatever variable each bit of contact time comes to (minus the other costs like access to a library or lab, or dance studio or he infrastructure) in the context of Education as a business shouldn't they get some money back for missed contact time?


that's utter bollocks. 'the debate has been about fees relating to future earnings'? tosh. fees bear no relation to future earnings. do come back when you have an iota of an inkling of what you're on about.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> so no source for your claim.


And no answer to my rather straightforward question.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 12, 2018)

It is bollocks though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> And no answer to my rather straightforward question.


your question's shit.


philosophical said:


> Should students get a refund for cancelled lectures/contact time because Education has been turned into a commercial transaction?


i don't think any institution, be it in the public or private sector, gives refunds on the basis of the transaction being commercial.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> that's utter bollocks. 'the debate has been about fees relating to future earnings'? tosh. fees bear no relation to future earnings. do come back when you have an iota of an inkling of what you're on about.


The justification for making students pay fees was that compared with others their future earnings would be higher.
Whether there is a future relationship between the two in reality is not the issue, it was the justification.
We all benefit from an educated society so it should be free for those it suits, but as we have the situation we have, should students get money back when the service doesn't deliver what they want and need?


----------



## 2hats (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> I heard that given the 9000 pounds a year, on one calculation each student is paying upwards of 100 pounds per lecture or tutorial.


You probably need to reconsider your sources and/or question their mathematical ability. Looking at the timetable of a science course in a (supposed) top tier UK university it would be hard to argue that a student is ‘paying’ much more than £20 per lecture/tutorial - a basic calculation that doesn’t even account for the cost to the establishment of laboratory time, equipment and facilities, which would pull that price down even further (just on full time hours alone your claim makes no sense).


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> It is bollocks though.


Are you suggesting that contact with lecturers doesn't matter?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> The justification for making students pay fees was that compared with others their future earnings would be higher.
> Whether there is a future relationship between the two in reality is not the issue, it was the justification.
> We all benefit from an educated society so it should be free for those it suits, but as we have the situation we have, should students get money back when the service doesn't deliver what they want and need?


so you're rowing back from your earlier position that 'the debate has been about fees relating to future earnings'. i don't think you know what you mean about this future relationship either, you're all over the shop.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

2hats said:


> You probably need to reconsider your sources and/or question their mathematical ability. Looking at the timetable of a science course in a (supposed) top tier UK university it would be hard to argue that a student is ‘paying’ much more than £20 per lecture/tutorial - a basic calculation that doesn’t even account for the cost to the establishment of laboratory time, equipment and facilities, which would pull that price down even further (just on full time hours alone your claim makes no sense).


My 'claim' was what I had heard. The exact figure is clear!y debatable.
Are you suggesting that a student in their fees are paying for all the other stuff but the contact time with lecturers comes free?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> My 'claim' was what I had heard. The exact figure is clear!y debatable.
> Are you suggesting that a student in their fees are paying for all the other stuff but the contact time with lecturers comes free?


do you have a source for this claim? yes or no.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> do you have a source for this claim? yes or no.


It was on the wireless and I recalled it.

Anyway I have to go out now.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> My 'claim' was what I had heard. The exact figure is clear!y debatable.
> Are you suggesting that a student in their fees are paying for all the other stuff but the contact time with lecturers comes free?


Can you read?
(*plonk* => don’t bother replying)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

philosophical said:


> It was on the wireless and I recalled it.
> 
> Anyway I have to go out now.


yeh. do you believe everything you hear?

(*plonk* => don’t bother replying)


----------



## Santino (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't let this thread get disrupted, please.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 12, 2018)

Agreed, can we all just ignore the idiot.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 12, 2018)

The games continue.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 12, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Agreed, can we all just ignore the idiot.


I feel like Basil Fawlty, just wanting to get one dig in before the police drag the fraudster off...

Well Philosophical, don't you see yourself as some sort of socialist/trade unionist/opponent of neo-liberalism - as seen on the brexit thread you stunk up?  How do you think giving students refunds will affect strikers? Won't management go in harder with regard to docking pay?  How will it affect staff more generally in a targets driven consumerist environment? If you start giving refunds for cancelled lectures, don't you then have to start giving them for poor student module evaluations? Doesn't it encourage students who fail to get a 2(I) to make a claim?  Who wins/loses from this process?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I feel like Basil Fawlty, just wanting to get one dig in before the police drag the fraudster off...
> 
> Well Philosophical, don't you see yourself as some sort of socialist/opponent of neo-liberalism - as seen on the brexit thread you stunk up?  How do you think giving students refunds will affect strikers? Won't management go in harder with regard to docking pay?  How will it affect staff more generally in a targets driven consumerist environment? If you start giving refunds for cancelled lectures, don't you then have to start giving them for poor student module evaluations? Doesn't it encourage students who fail to get a 2(I) to make a claim?  Who wins/loses from this process?


tbh what students should do at a time like this is take advantage of the extra reading time to do that bit of research they've been putting off. when i was doing my first degree, history, we were told we should be reading 40 hours a week or so. i don't imagine anyone did that amount of research, but in retrospect i wish i had.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 12, 2018)

100 people on the picket today including heads of departments, the momentum is just building and building now!

ETA apparently one of the Deans joined the picket too.


----------



## philosophical (Mar 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I feel like Basil Fawlty, just wanting to get one dig in before the police drag the fraudster off...
> 
> Well Philosophical, don't you see yourself as some sort of socialist/trade unionist/opponent of neo-liberalism - as seen on the brexit thread you stunk up?  How do you think giving students refunds will affect strikers? Won't management go in harder with regard to docking pay?  How will it affect staff more generally in a targets driven consumerist environment? If you start giving refunds for cancelled lectures, don't you then have to start giving them for poor student module evaluations? Doesn't it encourage students who fail to get a 2(I) to make a claim?  Who wins/loses from this process?



If you can't accept that my enquiry was about the commercialisation of education, and how in that context it might look to students paying a lot of money and nothing happens in terms of contact time. If the students got refunds it might not mean docking extra pay (can there be a double docking of pay anyway?) but it might put pressure on the authorities to settle with the lecturers?
Otherwise what impact is the strike supposed to have if the authorities believe it makes no difference to the students? They even save money from the already docked pay don't they?


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks like an agreement of sorts may have been reached. UCU HEC meeting tomorrow to decide whether or not to approve it:

https://t.co/fbiRLgoqoN

(Deal getting widely panned on twitter).


----------



## aqua (Mar 12, 2018)

wow, rescheduling missed teaching as a priority? apart from the fact for most institutions running at maximum capacity for teaching in the timetable already that's impossible, that really is a fucking kick in the teeth from the union

someone on twitter has said if they agree to this it's the end of UCU and I don't think they're far wrong there


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 12, 2018)

aqua said:


> wow, rescheduling missed teaching as a priority? apart from the fact for most institutions running at maximum capacity for teaching in the timetable already that's impossible, that really is a fucking kick in the teeth from the union


That bit is very strange, like you say it's barely feasible. And goes against what the union has been saying about re-scheduling lectures.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, that doesn't look like a good deal at all.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> That bit is very strange, like you say it's barely feasible. And goes against what the union has been saying about re-scheduling lectures.


It reads more like face-saving pabulum to me. We are "encouraged" to reschedule missed lectures, but even so, disruption will still only be "minimised".


----------



## redcogs (Mar 12, 2018)

i reckon, based upon the increased membership and healthy levels of picketing that the UCU are in a very strong position.  Now isnt the time to accept a poor deal, its the moment to increase the pressure on the employers and government by sticking together and extending the action.  This dispute can be a decisive win for the union.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 12, 2018)

Certainly need something better than that.


----------



## redcogs (Mar 12, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> Looks like an agreement of sorts may have been reached. UCU HEC meeting tomorrow to decide whether or not to approve it:
> 
> https://t.co/fbiRLgoqoN
> 
> (Deal getting widely panned on twitter).




STITCH UP ALERT


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 12, 2018)

Anyone know what it is about the assumptions behind the forecast pension deficit that is fuelling the grievance?


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2018)

Consensus on twitter does seem to be that it's a con job. And if we let them blow smoke up our collective ass now, they'll just try and pull the same stunt again a few years from now.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 12, 2018)

Open letter rejecting the proposals - please sign


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 12, 2018)

When was the deadline for election ballots? I know I sent mine back some time ago.

EDIT: It was the 1st March


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 12, 2018)

heinous seamus said:


> Looks like an agreement of sorts may have been reached. UCU HEC meeting tomorrow to decide whether or not to approve it:
> 
> https://t.co/fbiRLgoqoN
> 
> (Deal getting widely panned on twitter).


According the Southampton branches twitter the HEC vote tomorrow is only on whether to suspend strike action (presumably just this current round). Whether or not to accept the deal will go to members

Whether that is correct or not I couldn't say.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2018)

Wolveryeti said:


> Anyone know what it is about the assumptions behind the forecast pension deficit that is fuelling the grievance?


Does this answer your question?

Deficit, what deficit? The politics of financial fact

(I don't claim to understand it all myself)


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2018)

Idris2002 said:


> It reads more like face-saving pabulum to me. We are "encouraged" to reschedule missed lectures, but even so, disruption will still only be "minimised".


It doesn't seem like the important part of the agreement, or the part that people should be looking at carefully.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 13, 2018)

Crap (but exactly what one would expect from you).


> Both UUK and UCU recognise that trust needs to be rebuilt following this dispute. They also recognise that strike action will lead to the loss of pay. The issue of lower paid Graduate Teaching Assistants who have participated in the action is acknowledged. UUK asks institutions to consider ways in which the financial impact on Graduate Teaching Assistants may be minimised. UCU undertakes to encourage its members to prioritise the rescheduling of teaching in order to minimise the disruption to students.


 While this paragraph doesn't actually bind either side to anything it breaks an important red line that UCU itself has been keen to stress over the last 4 weeks - that work lost during the strike is just that _lost_. In addition, the very fact that it isn't anything more than aspirational is poor, either it should be affirmative or it shouldn't be in there at all. 

Likewise, the stuff about CDC is poor. CDC is specifically mentioned to be "meaningful[ly] discuss[ed]" but no other alternative is. 

I'm shocked that the UCU negotiators even thought this deal/language would satisfy members. Unless they didn't and this is just a way of showing employers how strongly members feel.


----------



## Mrs D (Mar 13, 2018)

This deal is worse than doing nothing. The employee contribution rate goes up which is an effective pay cut for all including the lowest paid members.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 13, 2018)

How's the feeling in people's branches/on the pickets about the proposed deal?

Feedback to my branch is split pretty much 50:50, with a majority of those picketing in favour of rejecting.

Video of Sally Hunt talking to members gathered outside UCU this morning.


----------



## Mrs D (Mar 13, 2018)

Warwick rejected with 5 abstentions and zero in favour.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 13, 2018)

Glasgow rejected it too.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Crap (but exactly what one would expect from you).
> 
> While this paragraph doesn't actually bind either side to anything it breaks an important red line that UCU itself has been keen to stress over the last 4 weeks - that work lost during the strike is just that _lost_. In addition, the very fact that it isn't anything more than aspirational is poor, either it should be affirmative or it shouldn't be in there at all.



I don't disagree with you as such. If staff are expected to reschedule and do all the work that would have been done during the strike, then they should be paid for it. As Idris2002 said it seems like face-saving and doesn't really bind anyone to anything. But the significant and important part of the proposal is the details of what happens to the pensions which has much longer term and bigger consequences.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 13, 2018)

My guess is that the HEC will go with something similar to what Southampton passed this morning.


> We are minded to support the suspension of the action to put the deal to our members with the information they will need to make evidence based and critically informed decisions because this is a complex situation and we need to hear all voices.


So that strike action will be suspended, deal will be passed to members to ratify with Hunt and co doing everything in their power to sell it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't seem like the important part of the agreement, or the part that people should be looking at carefully.


people should be looking carefully at every part of it to see how badly the union's sold them out


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It doesn't seem like the important part of the agreement, or the part that people should be looking at carefully.


why do you think people shouldn't be looking carefully at that part?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks like they have rejected the deal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Looks like they have rejected the deal.


good


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 13, 2018)

Glad I was wrong about the HEC vote but now questions need to be asked about why this deal was put out in this way.

Why have press releases that implied that a deal was within reach (or if UCU weren't involved in those releases why didn't they contradict them sooner)?
Why put this deal out there with no commentary allowing energy and momentum to be dissipated?

The way this whole thing has been handled has put us on the back foot and given UUK the initiative.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 13, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Glad I was wrong about the HEC vote but now questions need to be asked about why this deal was put out in this way.
> 
> Why have press releases that implied that a deal was within reach (or if UCU weren't involved in those releases why didn't they contradict them sooner)?
> Why put this deal out there with no commentary allowing energy and momentum to be dissipated?
> ...


it's been handled cackhandedly


----------



## aqua (Mar 13, 2018)

One suggestion I've heard today was whether it was put out knowing it would get this reaction to a) galvanize further those on strike and b) make a fuck ton of noise

I'm not so sure, and I guess unless only those in that negotiating room really know. I do get a feeling hec is somewhat disconnected to the ground level actions though so maybe they did do what they thought was best. A strange day that's for sure.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 13, 2018)

Fedayn said:


> Glasgow rejected it too.


Unanimously rejected by 84 Lancaster members this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 13, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> Unanimously rejected by 84 Lancaster members this afternoon.



Rejected by 195-0 at my branch.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## aqua (Mar 13, 2018)

I won't say what happened at our branch. To use the word shambles wouldn't be an understatement  we're against, of course, but getting there was like pulling teeth


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 13, 2018)

Any West Yorkshire based members, or just supporters/urbanites there's a rally in Leeds tomorrow starting from the Parkinson steps around 1200 and going to Victoria gardens be great to see you there. After this rejection we need to show we are absolutely committed to continuing action.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 14, 2018)

Wolveryeti said:


> Anyone know what it is about the assumptions behind the forecast pension deficit that is fuelling the grievance?


More on this (apologies if this has been posted before) - an analysis of the statistics behind the USS pensions ‘deficit’:
Case study: The declared ‘deficit’ in the USS pension scheme

Some of the points have been covered elsewhere before but in conclusion:


> As we have demonstrated, the probability of scheme default is zero provided that the scheme is not de-risked. Actual de-risking – an act of self-harm of the first order – increases the chance of default, although even in the worst case, immediate de-risking is still odds-on to leave a surplus.
> 
> The obvious solution to the current crisis is for the Government to accept that a multi-employer scheme of publicly-funded universities is not subject to the same risks of a single-employer pension fund.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs D (Mar 14, 2018)

2hats said:


> More on this (apologies if this has been posted before) - an analysis of the statistics behind the USS pensions ‘deficit’:
> Case study: The declared ‘deficit’ in the USS pension scheme
> 
> Some of the points have been covered elsewhere before but in conclusion:



I have to disagree with that. The government guaranteeing the fund would not promote sound asset management in USS because whatever mistakes they made, the government would step in to fix things. It would effectively therefore nationalise the scheme and make it subject to the whims of future chancellors. I think it’s independence is a good thing and should be protected. There is no reason it can’t stand on its own two feet.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 15, 2018)

FE pay escalating strike action. Going out 27th 28th and 29th of March.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 15, 2018)

FWIW… CrowdJustice: Fighting for Pensions Justice in UK Higher Education by Academics for Pension Justice Legal Campaign.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 16, 2018)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Looks like they have rejected the deal






			
				Pickman's model said:
			
		

> good



Agreed


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 19, 2018)

Interesting blogpost on the legal constraints faced by universities trying to punitively dock wages for striking:

Can universities cut staff pay for the strike as they please? “No way”, says the law. | British Politics and Policy at LSE


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 19, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> FE pay escalating strike action. Going out 27th 28th and 29th of March.



Good on them , but does the Easter break for most  Universities not start until _after_ Easter then? (29th March = "Easter Thursday", 30th = Good Friday).


----------



## cybershot (Mar 19, 2018)

Had email this morning telling me to ignore my employer consultation later that is sitting on my desk, but to keep it, just in case!


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 23, 2018)

New deal put to UCU, first look seems to be good deal better than the one that came out of ACAS but devil is in the detail. 



			
				Sally Hunt said:
			
		

> I have spoken today to UCU's Superannuation Working Group who are agreed that this statement should go to members and that - in line with our previous practice - USS branches should be recalled to a briefing on Wednesday, 28 March to provide initial feedback on your response.
> 
> It will then be for the Higher Education Committee to decide on the further process for consulting members via a ballot.
> 
> We have worked hard to gain these concessions, but they were won on the back of the strike action that so many of you have taken.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 23, 2018)

Status quo for a year while UUK rethink their plan of attack.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 26, 2018)

UCU leadership pushing (softly) for acceptance of the deal.


> 7. Is the employers' proposal for a fully defined contribution pension really off the table?
> 
> The employers have now indefinitely suspended the USS consultation on their original proposal.
> 
> ...



This seems to be a decent rebuttal of the deal (still working my way through all of it).

Sheffield branch passed  motion.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 27, 2018)

Currently on the picket line at my college.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 27, 2018)

.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 27, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Currently on the picket line at my college.


Good luck comrade. Hopefully the weather isn't/won't be too bad.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 28, 2018)

Deal going to members for ballot.


> Representatives from UCU branches at the universities in dispute over changes to the USS pension scheme and the union's higher education committee (HEC) met today. After seeking some clarification, including that the defined benefit element of the scheme would be maintained while a joint-expert panel considers the valuation of the USS fund, HEC voted to put the proposals to members in a ballot.



Now got to organise a campaign to reject.

EDIT: Appears that the HEC vote was 10:8 in favour of balloting. If anyone sees a list of how people voted can they post it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 29, 2018)

Fedayn said:


> Glasgow rejected it too.





PursuedByBears said:


> Unanimously rejected by 84 Lancaster members this afternoon.





Jeff Robinson said:


> Rejected by 195-0 at my branch.


What was your branches views on the new deal? 

We had a majority in favour of balloting members after clarification + minor modifications. On a straight accept/reject indicative vote reject won with a strong majority.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 29, 2018)

Back on the picket. Final push before Easter.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 29, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Back on the picket. Final push before Easter.


Hope it goes well. If the weather here is anything to go by at least you've got a nice day.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 29, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> What was your branches views on the new deal?
> 
> We had a majority in favour of balloting members after clarification + minor modifications. On a straight accept/reject indicative vote reject won with a strong majority.



Lancaster voted to reject; then revise and resubmit.

This is a poor decision by UCU and we need to organise to reject the offer. My worry is that the less commited members who don't turn up at branch meetings want this all to be over now and will vote to accept to make it all go away, and then we've lost.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 29, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> What was your branches views on the new deal?
> 
> We had a majority in favour of balloting members after clarification + minor modifications. On a straight accept/reject indicative vote reject won with a strong majority.




Accept under the conditions set out in the motion 74.9%

Accept outright 16.2%

Reject outright 5.1%

Undecided or none of the above 3.8%


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2018)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Back on the picket. Final push before Easter.


Good luck, ships.


----------



## Benjamin F (Mar 29, 2018)

At Glasgow University  Email; Accept 182, reject 51, accept with conditions 39.  At the EGM, a packed room of over 200 only 7 rejected the proposal outright the majority was accept with sufficient clarification (1400 members). 

However, it does seem to me that there is a victory of quite a considerable sort: defined benefit remains at the moment and UUK in their letter state they are not planning on moving to the much inferior defined contributions. This would not have happened without industrial action. Hundreds of thousands of students have now had an experience of successful and joyful industrial action, something as important as anything else they'll have learnt at University. Almost all my students had no experience of a union, knew what a strike was ('you still get paid, right'?) or knew what a picket-line was. Indeed some of this was true, at first, of fellow Union members...

Of course the employers are either going to find a way to wriggle out of this commitment or seek to undermine pay and conditions in other ways. Of course they are - that is what neo-liberal management is based on. And until we replace the governance of Universities (and indeed all other major institutions) they will continue to seek ways to undermine pay and conditions to maximise return on investment. More industrial action is  going to happen and we need to spend this period continuing to pressure employers, showing solidarity amongst each other and building and strengthening social organisations that will assist that (militant unions, revolutionary syndicates, informal workplace groups, communal networks, social centres...). The struggle continues....


----------



## redcogs (Mar 29, 2018)

Benjamin F said:


> At Glasgow University  Email; Accept 182, reject 51, accept with conditions 39.  At the EGM, a packed room of over 200 only 7 rejected the proposal outright the majority was accept with sufficient clarification (1400 members).
> 
> However, it does seem to me that there is a victory of quite a considerable sort: defined benefit remains at the moment and UUK in their letter state they are not planning on moving to the much inferior defined contributions. This would not have happened without industrial action. Hundreds of thousands of students have now had an experience of successful and joyful industrial action, something as important as anything else they'll have learnt at University. Almost all my students had no experience of a union, knew what a strike was ('you still get paid, right'?) or knew what a picket-line was. Indeed some of this was true, at first, of fellow Union members...
> 
> Of course the employers are either going to find a way to wriggle out of this commitment or seek to undermine pay and conditions in other ways. Of course they are - that is what neo-liberal management is based on. And until we replace the governance of Universities (and indeed all other major institutions) they will continue to seek ways to undermine pay and conditions to maximise return on investment. More industrial action is  going to happen and we need to spend this period continuing to pressure employers, showing solidarity amongst each other and building and strengthening social organisations that will assist that (militant unions, revolutionary syndicates, informal workplace groups, communal networks, social centres...). The struggle continues....



i have to say that i would have been amongst the 51 votes of rejection at Glasgow Univ..  Despite the management concessions i imagine more can be won through a continuation of the action.  Striker moral still seems very high - so why accept an effective cut in conditions of employment.  Getting stuck in now rather than having to fight again at a later stage makes sense.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 29, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> This is a poor decision by UCU and we need to organise to reject the offer. My worry is that the less commited members who don't turn up at branch meetings want this all to be over now and will vote to accept to make it all go away, and then we've lost.


Exactly my feelings


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2018)

Benjamin F said:


> At Glasgow University  Email; Accept 182, reject 51, accept with conditions 39.  At the EGM, a packed room of over 200 only 7 rejected the proposal outright the majority was accept with sufficient clarification (1400 members).
> 
> However, it does seem to me that there is a victory of quite a considerable sort: defined benefit remains at the moment and UUK in their letter state they are not planning on moving to the much inferior defined contributions. This would not have happened without industrial action. Hundreds of thousands of students have now had an experience of successful and joyful industrial action, something as important as anything else they'll have learnt at University. Almost all my students had no experience of a union, knew what a strike was ('you still get paid, right'?) or knew what a picket-line was. Indeed some of this was true, at first, of fellow Union members...
> 
> Of course the employers are either going to find a way to wriggle out of this commitment or seek to undermine pay and conditions in other ways. Of course they are - that is what neo-liberal management is based on. And until we replace the governance of Universities (and indeed all other major institutions) they will continue to seek ways to undermine pay and conditions to maximise return on investment. More industrial action is  going to happen and we need to spend this period continuing to pressure employers, showing solidarity amongst each other and building and strengthening social organisations that will assist that (militant unions, revolutionary syndicates, informal workplace groups, communal networks, social centres...). The struggle continues....


The UUK offer is meaningless though. It makes no firm promises and commits them to nothing. It's not even clear that the new panel will look at a new valuation.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 29, 2018)

Santino said:


> The UUK offer is meaningless though. It makes no firm promises and commits them to nothing. It's not even clear that the new panel will look at a new valuation.


Precisely, you can drive a truck thorough the wording.


----------



## Benjamin F (Mar 29, 2018)

Santino said:


> The UUK offer is meaningless though. It makes no firm promises and commits them to nothing. It's not even clear that the new panel will look at a new valuation.


Aye, but isn't the old proposal of removing defined benefits now off the table, so legally it cannot go forward at the moment? The process of removing defined benefits has stalled. Or have I misunderstood?

i accept they can bring it back again but they can renege on any deal. If we want to destroy UUK - an objective I approve of - and move towards greater worker-student- community control then we need to prepare to battle for that. We should use the Haitus and the great confidence we have gained to build in that direction.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 30, 2018)

Benjamin F said:


> Aye, but isn't the old proposal of removing defined benefits now off the table, so legally it cannot go forward at the moment? The process of removing defined benefits has stalled. Or have I misunderstood?






			
				UCU Summary said:
			
		

> Recognising that staff highly value Defined Benefit provision, the work of the group will reflect the clear wish of staff to have a guaranteed pension comparable with current provision whilst meeting the affordability challenges for all parties, within the current regulatory framework.






			
				Actual text of UUK said:
			
		

> The panel will focus in particular on reviewing the basis of the scheme valuation, assumptions and associated tests. It will take into account the unique nature of the HE sector, inter-generational fairness and equality considerations, the need to strike a fair balance between ensuring stability and risk. Recognising that staff highly value Defined Benefit provision, the work of the group will reflect the clear wish of staff to have a guaranteed pension comparable with current provision whilst meeting the affordability challenges for all parties, within the current regulatory framework.


Note the _*comparable*_, one of the things our branch wanted resolved (and Hunt/the HEC didn't press UUK on) was what _exactly_ that means. 



Benjamin F said:


> i accept they can bring it back again but they can renege on any deal. If we want to destroy UUK - an objective I approve of - and move towards greater worker-student- community control then we need to prepare to battle for that. We should use the Haitus and the great confidence we have gained to build in that direction.


I don't disagree with any of that apart from the last sentence. We've currently got UUK on the ropes why give them a chance to get their wind back rather than keeping on hitting the fuckers?


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 30, 2018)

Worth noting that HE Michael Otsaka who was in favour of the offer going to ballot, is now much more skeptical.


> Personally, I will require clarity on this question before I will be in a position to state my own level of support for the current proposal. This is clarity UUK can and should provide, and before the ballot opens next week.


Need to make sure members that didn't turn up to meetings understand this

EDIT: Reports of HEC meeting from UCU left and a delegate. Fuck Hunt, she just want's this closed off.

EDIT2: And a couple more, 1. 2

And note this


> On several occasions a delegate suggested a vote to get a non-binding sense of this (yellow voting cards had been supplied). The chair, UCU President Joanna de Groot, rejected this suggestion, and no votes occurred. In consequence, any tallies about branch opinion – whether those made by officials or by observers like me – are speculative.


de Groot's another one that needs to go

And decent analysis of current situation.


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2018)

Mike Otsuka is incredibly naive and should probably be ignored anyway.


----------



## aqua (Mar 30, 2018)

we voted to accept as a branch - I think the feeling was this was as good as it was ever going to get. there was a real sense of actually this fight is no longer just pensions but has morphed into the what is a university for debate and everyone felt a bit ground down but then we're not a very political university and membership is very small


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 30, 2018)

aqua said:


> we voted to accept as a branch - I think the feeling was this was as good as it was ever going to get. there was a real sense of actually this fight is no longer just pensions but has morphed into the what is a university for debate and everyone felt a bit ground down but then we're not a very political university and membership is very small


Accept straight of accept subject to clarification/minor revisions?


----------



## aqua (Mar 30, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Accept straight of accept subject to clarification/minor revisions?


Accept straight


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2018)

Shoot the messenger if you will - but most university staff don't want to engage in protracted strikes with a higher aim of forcing more general changes to the way universities operate (even if they are unhappy about the way things are going at the moment, increasing commercialisation, etc). They just want to make sure their pensions aren't entirely trashed, and then they want to start getting paid again and get on with their work, which in practice they are going to do (or have been doing) anyway. That'll be a disappointment to the more enthusiastic participants in this action but that - I reckon - is the reality. Maybe I'll be proven wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Shoot the messenger if you will - but most university staff don't want to engage in protracted strikes with a higher aim of forcing more general changes to the way universities operate (even if they are unhappy about the way things are going at the moment, increasing commercialisation, etc). They just want to make sure their pensions aren't entirely trashed, and then they want to start getting paid again and get on with their work, which in practice they are going to do (or have been doing) anyway. That'll be a disappointment to the more enthusiastic participants in this action but that - I reckon - is the reality. Maybe I'll be proven wrong.


you're already wrong. people are on strike for their pensions. they aren't on strike to improve the cackhanded way universities are run, otherwise it'd be unite, unison and ucu all out. turning to the issue of pay, being as it's about 80% in real terms of what it was a decade ago, it would be good if this could be reversed without going on strike or taking other forms of action. but this is unlikely as the senior management in heis, while happy to accept whopping pay rises themselves are somewhat reluctant to offer a decent recompense to the people who actually make universities work. sok, the message is shit and the messenger not much better


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> people are on strike for their pensions. they aren't on strike to improve the cackhanded way universities are run,



Yes. That's what I said. Comments on this thread illustrate that some people want it to become about more than pensions, but I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Yes. That's what I said. Comments on this thread illustrate that some people want it to become about more than pensions, but I don't think that's going to happen.


You don't know what most university staff think. You only think you know what they think


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You don't know what most university staff think. You only think you know what they think


Correct. Glad we agree. Thank you for your contributions.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 30, 2018)

I like the way teuchter used 'they' and 'most university staff' to create that sense of division, even though those of us who have been posting on this thread are, you know, university (or college) staff like anyone else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Correct. Glad we agree. Thank you for your contributions.


I wish I could with honesty thank you for yours


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> I like the way teuchter used 'they' and 'most university staff' to create that sense of division, even though those of us who have been posting on this thread are, you know, university (or college) staff like anyone else.



That's right - I don't think that the university staff posting on this thread are representative of the views of university staff generally, in terms of enthusiasm for strike action.


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2018)

Another solid gold contribution.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 30, 2018)

teuchter said:


> That's right - I don't think that the university staff posting on this thread are representative of the views of university staff generally, in terms of enthusiasm for strike action.



Where I am, loads of academic and academic-related colleagues have striked this time and including those that aren't perhaps as politically 'representative' in the way you're implying. Our Unison meetings have been very well attended by people concerned this time about pension changes, people I've not seen so vocal before - 'most university staff', if you will.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Where I am, loads of academic and academic-related colleagues have striked this time and including those that aren't perhaps as politically 'representative' in the way you're implying. Our Unison meetings have been very well attended by people concerned this time about pension changes, people I've not seen so vocal before - 'most university staff', if you will.


Thanks for your anecdote but I'm not sure how it is at odds with my observations, or what your point is.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 30, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Thanks for your anecdote but I'm not sure how it is at odds with my observations, or what your point is.



I was just relaying my observation/experience from within HE, as your first post seemed to be based on a lot of anecdote and supposition itself, so l thought it might be of use.

You're welcome anyway


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2018)

teuchter said:


> That's right - I don't think that the university staff posting on this thread are representative of the views of university staff generally, in terms of enthusiasm for strike action.


I don't want to strike, as I said above. I have never met anyone who wanted to strike, not for the sake of striking. People strike over specific grievances, and then only when employees leave no alternative. But once you do embark on industrial action you have to go all out with it.


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Thanks for your anecdote but I'm not sure how it is at odds with my observations, or what your point is.


What have you observed?


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 30, 2018)

The pensions issue seems to have taken a back seat at our place for the time being.
We have bigger (VC sized) fish to fry


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 4, 2018)

Got my e-ballot today accompanied by a dreadful piece of one-sided claptrap from Hunt. The UCU leadership doing everything in their power to make sure the vote is YES.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 5, 2018)

Good summary of why members should vote against Hunt's proposal. 


> Employers have moved enormously, from cutting DB entirely to saving it in some form. This is due to our power: our strikes, our action short of a strike (especially the resignation of external examiners), and the threat of further escalation — plus strong support from our students. It’s also because the strike has unleashed our anger about the degradation of HE more generally, and our bosses fear that universities could become ungovernable as we withdraw our additional, unpaid labour permanently and demand deeper changes. Furthermore, UNISON is now balloting to join us on strike; combined with UCU, this would truly paralyse universities. We are in a good position. One last push is enough to get what we need. The technical constraints and regulatory deadlines emphasised by somepeople should not trouble us; they are not absolute constraints created by nature or god; political action can shift them. UUK will be desperate to avoid further unrest, so we can reasonably expect them to add to our pressure. Even if the Trustees and tPR do play hardball (which I doubt), and impose cuts, we can fight to reverse them.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 5, 2018)

This seems to make sense to me

TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter

Where are they wrong?


----------



## Santino (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm just asking questions.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 5, 2018)

Kent branch have passed a motion of no confidence in Hunt (good on them).

Anyway I make it that the following branches are advising reject (from twitter so take with a pinch of salt)
- Kent
- Goldsmiths
- SOAS
- Keele
- Strathclyde
- Salford
- Sheffield

Not found a single branch which is advising YES and/or passed a motion in favour. But I guess all those members must be unrepresentative.

EDIT:
Can add to the reject column
- Leeds
- Newcastle
- Exeter


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 11, 2018)

Another email from Hunt pushing for Accept today, that's the second since the ballot opened (third if you include the partisan piece that accompanied the ballot email). Must be getting a little nervous that things are going the way she wants

Branches where an EGM has passed a motion in favour of Reject
- Dundee
- Edinburgh
- Exeter (also passed motion of no confidence in Hunt)
- Keele
- Kent (also passed motion of no confidence in Hunt)
- KCL
- Leeds
- Leicester
- Liverpool
- Newcastle
- Queens University Belfast
- Salford
- Sheffield
- SOAS
- Sussex

plus Goldsmiths, Heriot-Watt, Ruskin and Strathclyde cmtte/exec are Reject. St Andrews, Oxford, Senate House and Aberdeen are officially 'no position'. Southampton and Birkbeck meeting today.

Only Accept that I've heard of has come from Swansea and that was the committee not from an EGM.

Also motions calling for a Higher Education Sector Conference doing the rounds.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 11, 2018)

At the IoE the branch are advising to reject - but every colleague I have spoken to in my department plans to vote to accept.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 11, 2018)

braindancer said:


> At the IoE the branch are advising to reject - but every colleague I have spoken to in my department plans to vote to accept.


Branch committee/executive advising? Or was there an motion for reject at a general meeting?

Reject is clearly winning within the sections of the membership that go to meetings/post on social media, but I think that Hunt is counting on (unfortunately probably correctly) the large portion of the membership that doesn't go to meetings/read stuff to fall in behind her. Which is why there's so many branches pissed off with her.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2018)

The people I know who have been involved in this - who voted for the initial action - they all seem to be quite undecided and leaving voting to the last minute. They are definitely reading stuff. One has not generally been involved with union stuff in the past (ie. going to meetings and so on), and says he still doesn't really want to be (because of the people involved), but has been spending quite a bit of time on the picket line (almost every day as far as I can see) and talking to a lot of people about it. He would describe himself as "left-ish" (but probably not satisfy u75 criteria) but will make comments about a core of those involved in the strikes being "more left" than he's comfortable with, and complain about SWP types being too prominent. I think he's probably fairly typical of many academic staff in his position.


----------



## Santino (Apr 11, 2018)

9/10 solid contribution


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 11, 2018)

Yep all those members voting for Reject are swappies (never mind that these days the SWP probably has less than 2000 members total).


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Yep all those members voting for Reject are swappies (never mind that these days the SWP probably has less than 2000 members total).


Didn't say they were, and the people I know may well end up voting reject. However the perception reported to me is that SWP members are active and influential in that UCU branch.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh no members being active and organising!  How dare they. 

Maybe if your 'friends' are so opposed to the views of these "SWP types" they should turn up to meetings/get involved in the union and argue their case. Of course it's easier just to stand aside and bitch about how howwible and unrepresentative these too left people are.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 12, 2018)

BTW any UCU members waiting for information from the USS trustee's board meeting yesterday before voting - good luck with that.


Couldn't have a better example of why this "deal" needs to be rejected. 

(aqua, BoatieBird, SpackleFrog, PursuedByBears, Jeff Robinson, Benjamin F, redcogs  )


----------



## aqua (Apr 12, 2018)

have voted - my over-riding lack of trust in them won out.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 12, 2018)

aqua said:


> have voted - my over-riding lack of trust in them won out.


Excellent. 

-----

Very good piece here on why the, 'oh if the JEP doesn't work out we can just re-start the strikes' line is naive (at best) 


> In some cases, this scepticism has expressed itself in the formulation ‘I accept the offer, but remain vigilant and mobilised’. This view holds that the panel must be allowed to do its work and if UCU members are still dissatisfied, they should be prepared to take strike action again at a later date. Effectively, this proposal advocates putting our collective action on ‘pause’ for a potential future show-down.
> 
> For labour historians like myself, this scenario is very familiar. The history of industrial relations in this country is littered with incidents like these, where desperate employers offer some sort of neutral arbitrator, independent panel or parliamentary court of inquiry to the unions in exchange for a return to work. This sort of tactic would appear in Chapter 2 of _An Employer’s Guide to Ending a Strike_ after the chapter about menacing letters and threats to lay people off.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 12, 2018)

aqua said:


> have voted - my over-riding lack of trust in them won out.



Yeah, same here.


----------



## Mrs D (Apr 12, 2018)

I voted to reject, even though id rather have a dc pension, I know most members won’t agree with me in that, and any dc pension coming out of this isn’t going to be anywhere near the right level.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 12, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> BTW any UCU members waiting for information from the USS trustee's board meeting yesterday before voting - good luck with that.
> 
> 
> Couldn't have a better example of why this "deal" needs to be rejected.
> ...




I didn’t need any further reason to vote to reject anyhow.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 12, 2018)

I voted reject too. I think the results will be out after 2pm tomorrow, is that right?


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 13, 2018)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I didn’t need any further reason to vote to reject anyhow.


DIdn't think you would, but just thought I bring it to peoples attention.



PursuedByBears said:


> I voted reject too. I think the results will be out after 2pm tomorrow, is that right?


That's my understanding but considering the shitness of the communication from national office who knows.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 13, 2018)

The result was as follows:

Total balloted: 53,415
Total votes cast: 33,973
Total number valid votes: 33,913
Turnout: 63.5%

*Yes to accept the UUK offer 21,683 (64%)*
No to reject the UUK offer 12,230 (36%)


----------



## Santino (Apr 13, 2018)

Absolute shower


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 13, 2018)

Depressing but not unexpected. Chalk up another loss for union members due to crap reactionary leadership. 

About only (small) positive I can see is that at the branch level there's been something of a mobilisation against Hunt. Hopefully that will continue, but it's small beer.


----------



## sihhi (Apr 13, 2018)

It makes the whole thing seem farcical.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 13, 2018)

What a complete waste of time, and lost money.


----------



## aqua (Apr 13, 2018)

cybershot said:


> What a complete waste of time, and lost money.


Totally this


----------



## teuchter (Apr 13, 2018)

I don't think it's a waste of time at all unless, if the review process still fails to turn out a good enough deal, the willingness to take further action at that point doesn't materialise. 

By the way my friend i mentioned earlier came down on the "reject" side in the end and was expecting the result to go that way.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 19, 2018)

Between 5 and 13 branches* now calling for a HESC meeting (in a attempt to push a harder line and more democracy inside the union). Needs to be 20 branches for it to go forward.

*UCU website has five up 

Queen's University Belfast
University of Liverpool
Keele University
University of Sheffield
Newcastle University
But other branches have also stated they have passed such a motion, an alternative count is

Dundee
Edinburgh
Exeter
Keele 
Kent 
Leeds
Liverpool 
Newcastle
QMUL
QUB
Salford
UCL 
Sheffield
(and with Goldsmiths and KCL to come). 

BTW if people are thinking about trying to get such a motion passed at their branch make sure you use the same wording as the above branches did otherwise it doesn't count against the tally.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Apr 23, 2018)

There's a late motion to Congress from Sheffield calling for a member led review of UCU's democratic structures. If people were minded they could raise this in their branches and demand their delegates support it.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 26, 2018)

How many of youse are going to congress?  After 25 years in the job I took the plunge to become a rep - didn't want to rush it.  Any good left fringe meetings, particularly around democratisation?


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 27, 2018)

Most of the events of that kind see to be this weekend (and in London)
- A Union Transformed
- UCU Rank and File Meeting

I've only just started at a new uni so I doubt I'll be off to congress. But good luck and enjoy yourself Wilf, and give Hunt and the IBL wankers a kick up the backside.

--------

On a another note meant to post this earlier (crossthebreeze reminded me) - IWGB workers at the University of London have been on strike the last two days. Gave total solidarity with the UCU strikes and on appalling pay. Strike fund details here and here.

-----

Also good luck to the comrades at Hull College, Bradford College and Kirklees College branches that are going on strike/balloting.


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 30, 2018)

UCU leadership and UUK setting terms of reference in secret and with confidentiality. In addition, UCU leadership insisting that much of the HEC is confidential. Unfortunately for them someones leaked the details here


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 1, 2018)

Wilf said:


> How many of youse are going to congress?  After 25 years in the job I took the plunge to become a rep - didn't want to rush it.  Any good left fringe meetings, particularly around democratisation?



I'll be at Congress - there is a UCU Left fringe on the Wednesday night.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 1, 2018)

FWIW (probably very little) petition to change the terms of JEP


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> I'll be at Congress - there is a UCU Left fringe on the Wednesday night.


Was just at the reception and there was genuine applause at the president 's reference to great progress in the uss.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Was just at the reception and there was genuine applause at the president 's reference to great progress in the uss.


and when they stopped the tape?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 29, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Was just at the reception and there was genuine applause at the president 's reference to great progress in the uss.


President or Gen Sec? (Both bloody useless mind).


----------



## Wilf (May 29, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> President or Gen Sec? (Both bloody useless mind).


President - de groot.


----------



## Wilf (May 30, 2018)

On phone so I'm not going to type much. Anyay congress suspended twice today due to challenges to Sally hunt. She' a member of unite and has seen ucu officers who are unite members walk out for her. Announced that unite members are in a trade dispute with ucu! It' all uss fallout and, inevitably, an ill game.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 31, 2018)

Wilf said:


> On phone so I'm not going to type much. Anyay congress suspended twice today due to challenges to Sally hunt.


No doubt with de Groot's assistance. A pox on the IBL wankers.
Absolute fucking joke.

Any idea on what's going to happen today?

EDIT: Apparently just put on hold


----------



## redsquirrel (May 31, 2018)

BTW anyone got any information on when the HESC is going to be? I know the original intention was to append it onto Congress but I don't think 20 branches passed motions in time.

EDIT: Just found it. 21st June 

Even more important now to make sure Hunt, de Groot and the rest get a kicking at it.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 31, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> There's a late motion to Congress from Sheffield calling for a member led review of UCU's democratic structures. If people were minded they could raise this in their branches and demand their delegates support it.


BTW, good work on getting your motion passed.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 1, 2018)

(Decent) Statement from KCL delegates about their experience of congress. 
And the usual batshit stupidity from the Morning Star. 


> COMMUNISTS attending UCU’s annual conference criticised “unfortunate developments” in which ultra-left elements have leaked disputes in the union to the press.
> 
> The statement composed by CPB members expressed “outrage” at the “negative publicity in the media generated by ultra-left elements in the union” over “unfortunate developments in a private session” during the conference’s first day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 1, 2018)

Just come away from the congress. Sorry, just a very quick update. Today began with another vote to keep the votes of censure and no confidence on the agenda. Which was won. As soon as the first of these was put, unite staff and the chair (Joanna De Groot) walked out again. They then announced lunch would be taken with a 1.20 restart. However the whole leadership refused to come back in then and the legal guy (Cotterill?) came and announced the congress was off.

After that about 2/3 of the congress stayed and discussed events, though they refused to put the sound system back on. Agreed a statement of disgust about the whole thing. Earlier there was agreement for a 1 day conference to do the missed business, though I imagine the exec will simply refuse to enact that. The gen secretary was due to speak at a tuc event at 3.00 and pulled out of that also. Just one sentence on the politics of this: this wasn't just the swp/unite left. Plenty of delegates were appalled at what went on.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 1, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> (Decent) Statement from KCL delegates about their experience of congress.
> And the usual batshit stupidity from the Morning Star.


batshit indeed.


----------



## aqua (Jun 1, 2018)

I don't understand this I'll be honest. I don't get what there is to benefit from from the events this week. Why did they walk out? What's all the stuff about unite and employment issues and people's children being affected? I must have missed the memo where our children weren't affected by the strike action or by the reductions in pensions. Maybe I'm just too stupid.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 1, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Just come away from the congress. Sorry, just a very quick update. Today began with another vote to keep the votes of censure and no confidence on the agenda. Which was won. As soon as the first of these was put, unite staff and the chair (Joanna De Groot) walked out again. They then announced lunch would be taken with a 1.20 restart. However the whole leadership refused to come back in then and the legal guy (Cotterill?) came and announced the congress was off.
> 
> After that about 2/3 of the congress stayed and discussed events, though they refused to put the sound system back on. Agreed a statement of disgust about the whole thing. Earlier there was agreement for a 1 day conference to do the missed business, though I imagine the exec will simply refuse to enact that. The gen secretary was due to speak at a tuc event at 3.00 and pulled out of that also. Just one sentence on the politics of this: this wasn't just the swp/unite left. Plenty of delegates were appalled at what went on.


Absolutely amazing. Thanks for the update. You wonder what's going to happen at the HESC at the end of June (and if I'm reading the motions correctly there's another one called for September).

Need members to pass motions called for GS + president to resign, or if you can't get that up at least censured, before the HESC.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 4, 2018)

Absolutely fucking amazing email from Hunt today. Anyone wanting to make the other side known should pass around this interview with delegates that the USSbriefs team put up on SoundCloud.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jun 4, 2018)

Unite's role in this has been astonishing. How can they think it is a good idea to intervene in the democratic processes of another union like that? Just batshit.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 4, 2018)

aqua said:


> I don't understand this I'll be honest. I don't get what there is to benefit from from the events this week. Why did they walk out? What's all the stuff about unite and employment issues and people's children being affected? I must have missed the memo where our children weren't affected by the strike action or by the reductions in pensions. Maybe I'm just too stupid.


I have no idea what's going on either.  Could someone please post up a simple summary?  I'm at work so can't listen to the Soundcloud clip.


----------



## Santino (Jun 4, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I have no idea what's going on either.  Could someone please post up a simple summary?  I'm at work so can't listen to the Soundcloud clip.


Check out @OurUCU on twitter.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 4, 2018)

I was at the Congress but haven't had the Sally Hunt email (though I have had one supporting her from regional officers).


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 4, 2018)

Brainaddict said:


> Unite's role in this has been astonishing. How can they think it is a good idea to intervene in the democratic processes of another union like that? Just batshit.


TBF I don't think there's been any official Unite statement whatsoever. AFAIK there is no UCU Unite branch, this was an unofficial move by some members of Unite. That's one of things that needs clearing up (there's a discussion on this in the SoundCloud interviews I linked to).



PursuedByBears said:


> I have no idea what's going on either.  Could someone please post up a simple summary?  I'm at work so can't listen to the Soundcloud clip.


What Santino said, the OurUCU statement gives a good summary of the business. 

But essentially there were a number of motions - one from Sheffield calling for a democracy review, one from Exeter calling for a vote of no confidence in the GenSec, one from KCL calling a censure motion on the GenSecs actions during the USS strikes - that the GenSec, some of her allies in the Independent Broad Left (IBL) faction and some full time staff opposed on the supposed basis that these represented reprimands of workers outside of the proper complaints procedures.

After a bit of revision the Sheffield motion was put to Congress and passed. However, UCU staff refused to allow either of the other motions to be debated. To which end they turned all the equipment off, walked out and held a demo outside. There were a number of attempts to get things moving again but ultimately to no avail. 

Current status is that there will be a recall of Congress for one day to finish business, plus two HESCs coming up.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 4, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I was at the Congress but haven't had the Sally Hunt email (though I have had one supporting her from regional officers).


Which region? (Feel free to PM if not comfortable posting here)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 4, 2018)

Gobsmacked at the gall of your leadership


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Which region? (Feel free to PM if not comfortable posting here)


pm sent.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 5, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> BTW, good work on getting your motion passed.



Wasn't easy!

E2A: Thanks!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 5, 2018)

My report of Congress if anyone's interested: Congress shut down by staff walkouts


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 5, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Was just at the reception and there was genuine applause at the president 's reference to great progress in the uss.



Sorry mon, didn't check this - wasn't at the reception!


----------



## Wilf (Jun 5, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> My report of Congress if anyone's interested: Congress shut down by staff walkouts


Cheers. I haven't written mine yet, I may plagiarise borrow. 

More seriously... has anyone heard more details of the claimed Unite action around Sally Hunt? In terms of attacking the leadership/IBL, the key issue is the utter contempt they obviously hold Congress in, their willingness to shut the whole thing down rather than account for their actions. But the other strand is pinning down whether there was an actual Unite branch in play, what it decided and when. Also, the supposed declaration of a trade dispute - what was the wording and who was it communicated to?  All of this leads inevitably into the absurdity of a trade dispute/unofficial walkout in favour of a Sally Hunt, against the Exec, lead by Sally Hunt... and so it goes round. I expect a fair bit of this starts to unravel in the face of detailed questioning (from left leaning members of the Exec?).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 5, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Cheers. I haven't written mine yet, I may plagiarise borrow.
> 
> More seriously... has anyone heard more details of the claimed Unite action around Sally Hunt? In terms of attacking the leadership/IBL, the key issue is the utter contempt they obviously hold Congress in, their willingness to shut the whole thing down rather than account for their actions. But the other strand is pinning down whether there was an actual Unite branch in play, what it decided and when. Also, the supposed declaration of a trade dispute - what was the wording and who was it communicated to?  All of this leads inevitably into the absurdity of a trade dispute/unofficial walkout in favour of a Sally Hunt, against the Exec, lead by Sally Hunt... and so it goes round. I expect a fair bit of this starts to unravel in the face of detailed questioning (from left leaning members of the Exec?).



Help yourself! 

The exec narrowly supported the walk out and to ask Congress not to debate the motions. I have heard tell though that this was not an officially agreed action in the staff Unite branch though and whether or not they have any legitimacy for the action I have no idea.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2018)

> Update from Sally Hunt
> 
> Message for all UCU members.
> 
> ...



What's the bit I've put in bold all about?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 5, 2018)

teuchter said:


> What's the bit I've put in bold all about?



When was that sent?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> When was that sent?


Don't know, I found it here when googling to try and find her most recent statement:

Update from Sally Hunt — University of Leicester

But now I'm wondering if this is from a previous congress - in which case ignore it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 5, 2018)

Appalling behaviour from a member of the NEC here calling delegates scabs.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 6, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Don't know, I found it here when googling to try and find her most recent statement:
> 
> Update from Sally Hunt — University of Leicester
> 
> But now I'm wondering if this is from a previous congress - in which case ignore it.



It is, Congress 2012.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jun 6, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Appalling behaviour from a member of the NEC here calling delegates scabs.




Zenscara didn't call anyone a scab, just for clarity - several allegations about delegates using the word though.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 6, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Zenscara didn't call anyone a scab, just for clarity - several allegations about delegates using the word though.


No, I know, sorry if it wasn't clear. It was Emma Jane-Philips (from Northumbria) that made (and continues to make) that claim.


> At that point I left, I will not support scabs.
> 
> I am absolutely disgusted that union delegates would openly scab. Unite members withdrew as they were in dispute and for UCU members to appoint people to do the work they were not doing due to dispute is outrageous and unacceptable in my view, it will be interesting to see what happens in the next dispute when universities bring in people to do the marking and teaching that they are refusing to do due to being in dispute, one thing is certain, every one who signed the statement that came out of that meeting supported scab behaviour and therefore cannot complain when it is done to them.
> 
> ...


----------



## teuchter (Jun 6, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> It is, Congress 2012.


Sorry about that.
I see from my reading of things from a while back though that there seems to be a long running thing going on between "UCU left" and Sally Hunt. In other words this is not just about recent events. Or at least, this gives a bit of context to how UCU staff reacted to the motions.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 6, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> No, I know, sorry if it wasn't clear. It was Emma Jane-Philips (from Northumbria) that made (and continues to make) that claim.



This is a nasty little allegation in what is already a toxic dispute. That aside, it's also difficult to follow the internal logic of the allegation. It's far from clear that this really was a declared 'trade dispute', in fact it's hard to work out which Unite branch the relevant players were members of. But beyond all that, what was the actual scabbing?  It could only refer to people remaining in the hall at the end and trying to carry on discussions. It soon became clear that we couldn't carry on Congress business as the UCU senior staff refused a further request to turn the sound system on. It became simply a meeting of the majority of delegates - who ultimately agreed the statement that has been circulated. There were no tellers appointed, nobody ran the powerpoint, nobody turned the mics on - there was no scabbing.

Just on the _majority_ bit: from memory, votes in the morning were going around, say 128 - 122 i.e. there were about 250 delegates present. After the various shutdowns and long delays, it's reasonable to assume some of these people had gone off to get trains by the afternoon. Nevertheless, the statement was signed by 140 delegates, though I'd guess a further 20 or so had been present for the impromptu meeting but drifted off before the statement was by the door to sign.  A few estimates and guesstimates in there, but the signatories were a clear majority of delegates present on the final day.  All of that undermines any claims that this was merely an SWP or UCU Left thing. In fact plenty of people who stayed made that point that were members of neither of these. 

Sorry, plenty of obvious points, but one more... the whole thing was a staggering miscalculation by the leadership and the thing they got wrong most of all was about the no-confidence vote. Whilst there were majorities to keep it on the agenda, my _guess_ is that SH would have (just) won the day.  But as a result of the walkouts her position has now weakened and it's hard to see how the union can even conduct business at the moment. It's almost as if the leadership wanted to prove the SWP right about bureaucracy and betrayal. Strange days.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 6, 2018)

Wilf said:


> snip


Agree with all that. 

Like you say this whole debacle doesn't just shown the national leadership up as undemocratic but also as fucking incompetent. I think it's pretty inconceivable that SH would have lost the VoNC (Exeter even admitted that they tabled their motion more as a symbolic protest than anything else) and I think the KCL would probably been voted down (at least in the form it was initially proposed), they've actually managed to harden the opposition.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 5, 2018)

BUMP for discussion of the pay ballot.

What's the feeling at other places regarding the pay ballot?

Unfortunately I have to say that at my branch there doesn't seem to be the anger and mobilisation of this that there was about the pensions dispute. That could be down to local conditions (we are in the midst of a very serious local crisis) and/or the fact that people are scribbling around trying to get ready for the beginning of term.

BTW SpackleFrog would you be ok with me getting a mod to change the title to something like "UCU - Pensions and Pay disputes"?


----------



## flypanam (Sep 6, 2018)

We’ve just come out of a serious round of redundancies. From discussions around the place it's very much a split. The library has all voted for the strike action.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 6, 2018)

I find the naivety of some members pretty annoying/disturbing. It doesn't matter what the exact nature dispute is about, the very act of taking industrial action strengthens us for all disputes


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 6, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> BUMP for discussion of the pay ballot.
> 
> What's the feeling at other places regarding the pay ballot?
> 
> ...



Yes please do so!

I think at our place it'll be a big vote for action but we're a big well organised branch, plus we've already begun a campaign to get the vote out and make sure we do. As for the rest, who knows? Will be an interesting test of mood. Perhaps particularly in terms of post-92 branches that weren't involved in the USS dispute. A lot of anger around though.

Think it's very important to make clear that it's not just about pay but casualisation, the gender pay gap and workload too, particularly if where you are the issues people are having relate to those. 

By the way the ballot closes on 19th October - the day after the recall Congress where we're gonna have the vote of no confidence in the GS.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for the title change mods


----------



## Wilf (Oct 5, 2018)

I see Sally Hunt has just gone on the sick, 11 days before the vote of no confidence. I'm (genuinely) not going to cast aspersions about that, as a union rep I've no problem with people going off sick, full stop. And much as I'm in the opposite camp to her, I imagine the stress of the situation may well have affected her health. She seems to be alluding to that in her email. Same time it will have an impact on the congress, with arguments that you can't criticise/censure/sack someone who is off sick - which all gets back to whether she is a politically elected official or an employee.  It's all a fucking mess and emphasises how shabby the manoeuvres by the right were in the Summer.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 5, 2018)

Agree with all that. 

Though I don't think it will make a huge amount of difference in the end. I think the anger at congress when has probably died away now and there's no chance of the VoNC going through when the pay ballot is about to start. Hopefully the censure motion will get through but I'm not going to get too optimistic. 

Of more immediate concern is the pay ballot, I'm not confident about our branch getting over the 50% line.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Agree with all that.
> 
> Though I don't think it will make a huge amount of difference in the end. I think the anger at congress when has probably died away now and there's no chance of the VoNC going through when the pay ballot is about to start. Hopefully the censure motion will get through but I'm not going to get too optimistic.
> 
> Of more immediate concern is the pay ballot, I'm not confident about our branch getting over the 50% line.


I can certainly imagine the speeches of the right, about 'disgusting attacks on someone who is ill' etc. Yes, I think the moment has been lost in terms of no confidence. Their treatment of Congress was appalling last time, even putting the politics aside it was outright fucking rude. People willing to leave you hanging around for something like 3 hours before sending an official out to say you can all fuck off home.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't think my local branch is going to get over 50% either. All the momentum has been lost.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 7, 2018)

Personally I think we might as well not bother with the VonC now but it won't be up to me.

Potentially though I think this changes the situation for the better - I wasn't desperate to have the VoC in the first place but they forced us to demand we have it and vote no confidence with the conference shenanigans. Now she's out of the way for a bit and there are key disputes going on, we can re frame the debate a bit I think. Less "get rid of Hunt" and more "the members should control the disputes and strikes not unelected bureaucrats". She's trying to say she can devolve her powers to unelected officials while she's off sick, we should challenge that. We already have a National Dispute Committee for USS, that could be expanded to include post-92's, a similar body could work in FE. I don't see any reason we can't demand an elected interim GS.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 9, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> I don't think my local branch is going to get over 50% either. All the momentum has been lost.



Over a series of conversations with the teaching staff here, I get the same impression. Two that I've talked too, have already concluded that a strike won't work.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 9, 2018)

Based on what? Christ some members are real fucking divs. 

Whatever criticisms I have over national offices handling of the pensions dispute one thing it made absolutely crystal clear was that industrial actions achieves results - DC off the table for the present, valuation method coming under fire.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 10, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Based on what? Christ some members are real fucking divs.
> 
> Whatever criticisms I have over national offices handling of the pensions dispute one thing it made absolutely crystal clear was that industrial actions achieves results - DC off the table for the present, valuation method coming under fire.



I guess they think any kind of action is futile. One of them did mention that the union was rubbish during last years redundancies, and it was. My branch is a one of those soppy ones that hates action that cuts down on teaching times.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 10, 2018)

flypanam said:


> I guess they think any kind of action is futile. One of them did mention that the union was rubbish during last years redundancies, and it was. My branch is a one of those soppy ones that hates action that cuts down on teaching times.



It's hard, but they will get there  

Possibly after their faces have been ground into the dirt a bit more.

I always find it helps to tell them that the best lesson they can teach their students is to stand up for themselves and not be bullied by the employer. Trite nonsense obvs but it's a good line


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 10, 2018)

flypanam said:


> I guess they think any kind of action is futile. One of them did mention that the union was rubbish during last years redundancies, and it was. My branch is a one of those soppy ones that hates action that cuts down on teaching times.


We're in the middle of a round of redundancies at my branch currently and some members are moaning about having the ballot on at the same time.

But it's precisely because we don't take enough industrial action that management feel they can make redundancies. Not getting over 50% is just inviting management to kick you, the inability of some members to see this does my head in.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 11, 2018)

For anyone who is interested this is the position of Socialist Party members in UCU. 

"These are massive disputes for our union, and for the whole education sector, that we must win.

The best way to do that is to put our members in democratic control of our disputes at this recall congress.

This year, the union elected a 'national dispute committee' to provide rank-and-file oversight of the ongoing pensions dispute. That committee should be expanded to include representatives of post-1992 universities and lead the national pay and equality dispute.

A similar body should be constituted in further education to lead the pay struggle there.

Unfortunately, it has been suggested that while the general secretary is on medical leave, her duties will again be performed by unelected senior union officials.

Unlike many other unions, UCU has no elected deputy or assistant general secretary who constitutionally could fill in. Going forward, this situation shows the need for a rule change to introduce election of full-time officials, in particular a deputy general secretary.

However, in this emergency situation, why shouldn't congress elect an acting general secretary from among the delegates, to provide democratic and accountable leadership while Sally Hunt is absent?"

We need democratic, rank-and-file leadership to win national UCU disputes


----------



## Wilf (Oct 11, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> For anyone who is interested this is the position of Socialist Party members in UCU.
> 
> "These are massive disputes for our union, and for the whole education sector, that we must win.
> 
> ...


Is that likely to be the ucu left position do you think? I know there's an open meeting next Wednesday. I get the ucu left emails, but I'm not in on any ongoing discussions. I get the impression the left will be in a rush to develop a position/strategy now that Sally Hunt ceases to be the focus of the congress. Wouldn't surprise me if the no confidence motion is withdrawn.

My one memory of the bloke who has taken over her duties is him calling the congress off this Summer. So yes, I agree with the motion, though there would be resistance to it (pretty much the same kind of bureaucratic resistance seen in the Summer).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Is that likely to be the ucu left position do you think? I know there's an open meeting next Wednesday. I get the ucu left emails, but I'm not in on any ongoing discussions. I get the impression the left will be in a rush to develop a position/strategy now that Sally Hunt ceases to be the focus of the congress. Wouldn't surprise me if the no confidence motion is withdrawn.
> 
> My one memory of the bloke who has taken over her duties is him calling the congress off this Summer. So yes, I agree with the motion, though there would be resistance to it (pretty much the same kind of bureaucratic resistance seen in the Summer).



Afraid not. UCU Left position is "we need to focus on getting the vote out".


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 15, 2018)

> A reassessment of the USS Pension valuation confirms that there was/is no deficit. The "crisis" that led to the attack on staff pensions was actually due to large and demonstrable mistake in valuation. This mistake has been confirmed by the Joint Expert Panel that includes representatives from both the union and the employers.


USS's valuation rests on a large and demonstrable mistake

I'd like my deducted strike pay repaid now please


----------



## cybershot (Oct 15, 2018)

Fuck sake


----------



## flypanam (Oct 22, 2018)

My my branch didn't get over 50%.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 22, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Fuck sake


This appalling set of results. My branch didn't get over (although comparatively we did pretty well). 

Fucked the pay negotiations. One "good" thing, easy to make it clear to members why the casualisation, workloads, pay inequality etc are getting worse. Because they couldn't be bothered putting a piece of paper in an envelope.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 22, 2018)

Only ten voted in my branch. 6 of those for action. Most of them from the library.


----------



## The Pale King (Oct 22, 2018)

Fuck. Haven't seen our branches result yet but look bad overall.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2018)

Yep, fucking awful results. Interestingly 90% + of branches voted to reject the offer, but something similar failed to achieve 50% turnout. A massive defeat.

If the 2016 Act hadn't been passed we'd actually have been pretty please with the for and against figures. One depressing possibility is that some members felt able to vote Reject, safe in the knowledge the branch was unlikely to get 50%.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 22, 2018)

We voted 70%  in favour of the strike but on a 45% turnout.  Knew this would happen


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 22, 2018)

Pathetic.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks like only 7/147 institutions got 50% on the strike Q:
https://www.ucu.org.uk/media/9730/H...lts-Oct-18/pdf/ucu_he-ballot-report_oct18.pdf

Complete fucking indictment of UCU, us, the sector, all sorts of depressing things. Still, the one thing it does emphasise is the need to get branches active and members engaged. I'd class myself as a non-trot supporter of UCU left and I'm happy to go along with all the battles around shifting the NEC away from the right. But the real work to be done is on the ground. Getting people active, feeling confident - all the things the USS dispute was doing...


----------



## flypanam (Oct 23, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Looks like only 7/147 institutions got 50% on the strike Q:
> https://www.ucu.org.uk/media/9730/H...lts-Oct-18/pdf/ucu_he-ballot-report_oct18.pdf
> 
> Complete fucking indictment of UCU, us, the sector, all sorts of depressing things. Still, the one thing it does emphasise is the need to get branches active and members engaged. I'd class myself as a non-trot supporter of UCU left and I'm happy to go along with all the battles around shifting the NEC away from the right. But the real work to be done is on the ground. Getting people active, feeling confident - all the things the USS dispute was doing...



Two people have stepped down from the Branch committee here, I'm putting myself forward because I've had enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Two people have stepped down from the Branch committee here, I'm putting myself forward because I've had enough.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 23, 2018)

Just got word that our UCU branch (I'm UNISON) only had a 40% turnout 

No idea what the for/against breakdown was of those that did vote.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 23, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Just got word that our UCU branch (I'm UNISON) only had a 40% turnout
> 
> No idea what the for/against breakdown was of those that did vote.


Ballot results for all branches available here


----------



## Wilf (Oct 23, 2018)

By the by, this all gets into the accuracy of the various membership lists. I'm sure the central database is reasonably up to date, give or take members moving institutions. However as a departmental rep I went through our own membership email list to see how accurate it was. Not surprisingly there were a number of errors, people who were members but not on the email list etc.  One consequence was that a number of people in my Department who were actual UCU members were not getting communications from the branch. In the case  of the ballot that meant they weren't getting the reminders to vote. Not suggesting this had a major impact on the turnout, but the 50% rule certainly means we need to keep the distribution lists up to date.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 25, 2018)

Just seen an email saying Northumbria have announced plans to transfer all academic staff to a subsidiary company, with the express purpose of getting lecturers out of the TPS. FFS, cunts!


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 25, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Just seen an email saying Northumbria have announced plans to transfer all academic staff to a subsidiary company, with the express purpose of getting lecturers out of the TPS. FFS, cunts!


Cunts indeed. Jesus now if this doesn't motivate people god knows what the fuck will!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 26, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Looks like only 7/147 institutions got 50% on the strike Q:
> https://www.ucu.org.uk/media/9730/H...lts-Oct-18/pdf/ucu_he-ballot-report_oct18.pdf
> 
> Complete fucking indictment of UCU, us, the sector, all sorts of depressing things. Still, the one thing it does emphasise is the need to get branches active and members engaged. I'd class myself as a non-trot supporter of UCU left and I'm happy to go along with all the battles around shifting the NEC away from the right. But the real work to be done is on the ground. Getting people active, feeling confident - all the things the USS dispute was doing...



WAT non-Trot?

Nice to meet you the other day mon!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 26, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Two people have stepped down from the Branch committee here, I'm putting myself forward because I've had enough.



Good for you. This is is the best response. 

We got the 50%, but it was fucking hard work, we got 8% less than in the consultative ballot and a load of members never got their ballots despite asking for them  70% for action. 

To add insult to fucking injury certain Swappie types actually suggested to me we should go it alone and appeal to others to reballot! 

It's really gutting this - our first scuppering at the hands of the shitty fucking anti union laws. But Wilf is right compared to other ballots it's a good result. Don't mourn, organise - and organise a lot because our unions have not done any of the groundwork for us. 

Was at the UCU Democracy Commission today. Eye opening, to say the least.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 26, 2018)

PursuedByBears said:


> USS's valuation rests on a large and demonstrable mistake
> 
> I'd like my deducted strike pay repaid now please



At UCU National Dispute Committee today and we are discussing demanding universities repay deducted wages!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> WAT non-Trot?


Wouldn't want my reputation on here to suffer. 



> Nice to meet you the other day mon


 And you.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 30, 2018)

Should have posted the other day when FE comrades were out. Bradford College had a fantastic strike succeeding in getting management to close the college.

---

Also for any that have missed it HE re-ballot for pay opens 14th Jab and closes 22nd Feb.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 15, 2019)

HE ballot opens today. Let's make sure we get over 50% this time.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 25, 2019)

Just had a call from UCU asking me if I had voted, if their going through the members list, its a positive step.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 25, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Just had a call from UCU asking me if I had voted, if their going through the members list, its a positive step.



From your local branch rather than the national union I assume?

Just finished my shift phone banking to members here - boring AF but nice to get lots of members saying they've already voted and thanking us for our hard work


----------



## flypanam (Jan 25, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> From your local branch rather than the national union I assume?
> 
> Just finished my shift phone banking to members here - boring AF but nice to get lots of members saying they've already voted and thanking us for our hard work



Nope. My branch is tiny I know everyone in it. The was from a central London number.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 25, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Nope. My branch is tiny I know everyone in it. The was from a central London number.



That's interesting, I've never known the national HQ ring anyone in a ballot before.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 25, 2019)

It could have been the official on behalf of the branch.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 25, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Just finished my shift phone banking to members here - boring AF but nice to get lots of members saying they've already voted and thanking us for our hard work


Not the most exciting task and kind of depressing that we have to do it but it really does work.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 5, 2019)

Ballot papers for NEC out now. 

Fingers crossed that prick Adam Ozanne does not get elected as VP. Styling himself as an _independent_ candidate. Twat


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 5, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Ballot papers for NEC out now.
> 
> Fingers crossed that prick Adam Ozanne does not get elected as VP. Styling himself as an _independent_ candidate. Twat



He must not win. He and the rest of the IBL are awful.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 5, 2019)

UCU Left have emailed me a list of their preferred candidates so I think I'll follow their lead.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 5, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> UCU Left have emailed me a list of their preferred candidates so I think I'll follow their lead.



Yeah, I'm a UCU Left member, will be doing same. Vicky Blake is a good mate and she's decent so I'll vote for her as well, but everyone else who is standing is either recommended by UCU Left or IBL.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 5, 2019)

If UCU Left finally get a majority on the NEC I'm pretty sure it'll split though  Fraying at the edges.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 5, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yeah, I'm a UCU Left member, will be doing same. Vicky Blake is a good mate and she's decent so I'll vote for her as well, but everyone else who is standing is either recommended by UCU Left or IBL.


What about Jo Grady, isn't she an independent?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 5, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> What about Jo Grady, isn't she an independent?



Nah, she's not a UCU Left member but she's on the UCU Left slate.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 22, 2019)

Ballot closing 12:00 today. Probably won't find out the result till next week. Fingers crossed we made it passed the 50% mark.

It's hard to be sure but I think we probably improved on our Oct turnout but I'm not sure we will have got passed 50%. Mind you our branch is a small one so it's not going to make or break things.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 22, 2019)

41% - fucking crap! Bloody disaster.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 22, 2019)

No way! That's really pathetic turnout.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 25, 2019)

Hunt resigning due to ill health so a new Gen Sec


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Hunt resigning due to ill health so a new Gen Sec


wrong hunt


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 25, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> 41% - fucking crap! Bloody disaster.






PursuedByBears said:


> No way! That's really pathetic turnout.



Worth remembering some branch leaderships have been discouraging members from voting. 




redsquirrel said:


> Hunt resigning due to ill health so a new Gen Sec



Thanks Sally, you're a pal. It had to be this week didn't it, when we're talking about the ballot result with members. You couldn't have waited a week.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Worth remembering some branch leaderships have been discouraging members from voting.


Why have they been doing that?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 25, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Why have they been doing that?



Because they don't want another strike like the last one. The IBL (Independent Broad 'Left' - right wing faction set up around Sally Hunt to counter the UCU Left) did not come out of that dispute or all the shenigans at Congress looking good. Added to which, their politics could mostly be described as "wait for a Labour govt and lets not do anything too radical).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 25, 2019)

We reckon we got 58% or thereabouts turnout at our place (Sheffield). Unfortunately the situation is different in different branches.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 25, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> We reckon we got 58% or thereabouts turnout at our place (Sheffield). Unfortunately the situation is different in different branches.


Bloody well done. I estimate that we improved on our performance in the disaggregated ballot but I'm not sure we got over 50%. 

When the intention to move to an aggregated ballot was announced I was in favour but seeing how it's worked in practice I'm inclined to favour disaggregated ballot in the future. I don't think national/regional responded correctly to the difference, though to be fair to them the time between the two was relatively short what with Xmas. 

For an aggregated ballot national/regional needed to coordinate things more. For example in Yorkshire it's pointless small branches like mine getting over 50% if large branches like Leeds and Sheffield don't make the threshold. Region should have coordinated more inter-branch mobilisation, ensuring the large branches got over 50% then once they started to hit the ceiling (~70%) pushing resources into the smaller branches. 

That said for all the mistakes the leadership made (national, regional and local) the members have to accept their share. I've lost count of the number of people, members and non-members, who complain to me (rightly) about workloads. Well here was a chance to do something about them and we fluffed it - twice (well except for a few branches like SpackleFrog's)


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 26, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Bloody well done. I estimate that we improved on our performance in the disaggregated ballot but I'm not sure we got over 50%.
> 
> When the intention to move to an aggregated ballot was announced I was in favour but seeing how it's worked in practice I'm inclined to favour disaggregated ballot in the future. I don't think national/regional responded correctly to the difference, though to be fair to them the time between the two was relatively short what with Xmas.
> 
> ...



The danger for me with the dis-aggregated ballot is that we end up with pointless action in a few branches, and we run the risk of sacrificing national bargaining. We got 50% (just) in the previous one. I was then told by some people in branches that hadn't made the turnout that we should strike on our own, while the others re-ballot. I *really* didn't fancy trying to sell that plan to members. 

I still think it was right to dis aggregate the ballot, although we didn't improve. I partially think that because it's a more solid gap in members minds to close than 160 branches who all couldn't get 50% individually. I didn't necessarily expect us to make it - hope we'd improve until I started hearing reports from places like Exeter and York that they were actively discouraging. But I think it's sort of neccessary as a learning curve. 

Thing is (with caveat that regions differ quite a lot) there isn't any regional ballot organisation, and national do fuck all really except print naff leaflets and send emails. You're absolutely right that we need co-ordination between branches but it's something that members will have to just get on and do, outside the structures of the union if necessary. I think this is the learning curve we're on as a union - we need to learn to do things for ourselves. 

In the USS strike, we got a 58% turnout on aggregate. In that dispute the union machinery was actually supporting members to get the turnout. It was that or have loads of people just leave the union. Now we have to get the turnout independently of the machinery. 

It's worth branches putting in local claims and building local strikes on workload, the gender pay gap or casualisation. We don't have national bargaining on these issues and it puts pressure on the employers nationally if local strikes on these things happen.


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 6, 2019)

Jo McNeil standing for Gen Sec


----------



## SpackleFrog (Mar 6, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Jo McNeil standing for Gen Sec



Yep. Although she's also talked Jo Grady into doing so as well by the looks of things.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 8, 2019)

Just a reminder to any U75 UCU members that the General Secretary elections are now open and everyone should have received their ballot papers by now - if you haven't you can order a replacement using this link 

Make sure Waddup doesn't get elected.


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2019)

Typically shabby behaviour by the union in down-playing the election and sending out ballot papers as late as possible.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 8, 2019)

Santino said:


> Typically shabby behaviour by the union in down-playing the election and sending out ballot papers as late as possible.



That's not the half of it, they've held it in quickest possible time to avoid Congress rule changes.


----------



## Santino (May 8, 2019)

Anyone know what Grady or McNeill's chances are? Are UCU rattled because they know they're fucked or will apathy and the status quo win the day?


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 8, 2019)

It's hard to say - I personally feel like having two candidates means that fewer people are campaigning. Low turnout gives it to Waddup. As do random 2nd preference votes potentially. They definitely have a shout though, some IBL don't like Waddup and Vicky Blake won the VP election.


----------



## Mation (May 8, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Make sure Waddup doesn't get elected.


Why? Genuine question. I'm new to the union and have been trying to research the candidates and decide.

From what I've read so far, he seems like the most experienced of the three, and they all seem much of a muchness otherwise. What am I missing?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 8, 2019)

Mation said:


> Why? Genuine question. I'm new to the union and have been trying to research the candidates and decide.
> 
> From what I've read so far, he seems like the most experienced of the three, and they all seem much of a muchness otherwise. What am I missing?


Well for a start he's never been an ordinary union member having been a union bureaucrat his whole career. While I have nothing against full time officials for me the union should be led and directed by its members. 

That aside he very much represents the continuation of the same failed politics that UCU has pursued since its formation 13 years ago, a politics that strengthens national office and acts against member democracy. He opposed the actions of last years congress to hold the previous general secretary to account and, unlike either of the Jo's, has not committed to implementing the recommendations of the union democracy commission in full. 

For me it is clear that the industrial strategy of the union has to change, and the that change needs to be based on properly becoming an organising union that will that industrial action. It is genuinely ludicrous that we cannot expel members that break our own picket lines. I don't agree with the Jo's on everything but they both recognise the need for greater union democracy and with that a more organised and active union. Waddup wants a technocratic service orientated union, hence his support for heading off any extra industrial action last year in the USS dispute (something that both Jo's opposed). 


I hope that answers your question? Where you a member during the USS dispute last year? If anything isn't clear please let me know and I'll expand. There's also other internal factors at play, which I can go into if you would like me to? Are you aware of the two major internal political factions of the union, the IBL and UCU Left?


----------



## Mation (May 8, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Well for a start he's never been an ordinary union member having been a union bureaucrat his whole career. While I have nothing against full time officials for me the union should be led and directed by its members.
> 
> That aside he very much represents the continuation of the same failed politics that UCU has pursued since its formation 13 years ago, a politics that strengthens national office and acts against member democracy. He opposed the actions of last years congress to hold the previous general secretary to account and, unlike either of the Jo's, has not committed to implementing the recommendations of the union democracy commission in full.
> 
> ...


Thank you redsquirrel, that's really helpful  

I saw mention of the union democracy commission but need to read more about it and its recommendations. I wasn't a member during the USS dispute. Need to read up on that too!

What don't you agree with the Jos on?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 9, 2019)

Mation said:


> Thank you redsquirrel, that's really helpful


No probs. BTW if you are a Londoner there is a hustings with all three candidates next Friday at City University 



Mation said:


> I saw mention of the union democracy commission but need to read more about it and its recommendations. I wasn't a member during the USS dispute. Need to read up on that too!


This thread is probably a reasonable starting point. Also the USS briefs pieces give a decent picture. But there's quite a few UCU members on U75 that I'm sure would be happy to answer any questions you have. 



Mation said:


> What don't you agree with the Jos on?


Mostly I'd just go further than them, pushing for the replacement of representative by delegates. Some wider political differences too, party politics, EU etc.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 9, 2019)

Jo McNeil is the best candidate for me, I think she sometimes waters down/radicalises her politics depending on who she's talking to which I don't approve of but I'd say she's the only candidate that understands building branches and recruiting members, something we desperately need. 

Jo Grady is also on the left so will give her second preference. 

Matt Waddup was part of an organised stitch up to end the USS dispute early, which means there will be more pension cuts in the autumn and we'll have to strike again.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Woo Hoo, Jo Grady elected! Commiserations to Jo MacNeil but absolutely excellent that Waddup didn't get elected.

Won't change things on it's own of course but tis a good sign.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

I'm guessing Jo Grady got a big uss vote - or at least Waddup didn't. Fucking hell, Waddup was only 90 votes away from coming 3rd!


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm guessing Jo Grady got a big uss vote - or at least Waddup didn't. Fucking hell, Waddup was only 90 votes away from coming 3rd!



Aye, I'm guessing a strong posh uni/twitter vote.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm guessing Jo Grady got a big uss vote - or at least Waddup didn't. Fucking hell, Waddup was only 90 votes away from coming 3rd!


Really bad result for the IBL/Hunt faction, and coming after the VP loss.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Really bad result for the IBL/Hunt faction, and coming after the VP loss.



That's breaking up a bit, I think - Waddup not popular with some of them. 

Let's hope Grady doesn't become another Hunt!


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Well of course (and absolutely nothing against Grady whatsoever) that's always the issue with institutions and why the union needs to democratised further - even more than the suggestions in the recent democracy commission, e.g. replacing representatives with delegates.


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2019)

I guess a problem for an establishment candidate like Waddup is trying to campaign for votes while simultaneously not publicising the election at all.


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 28, 2019)

Just back from UCU Congress. Jo Grady's speech was actually very good, promised to abide by the recommendations of the democracy commission, including allowing her contract to be changed. Promised not to use staff as a human shield as well!

Then she buggered off for the rest of the day but hey ho 

Interesting times definitely. UCU Left all over the shop. IBL seem to be dieing a slow death. Everything up in the air. I think JG could be really good or Sally Hunt Mk2 but probably nothing in the middle!

We are balloting on pay in HE and balloting on pensions in pre-92's.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 30, 2019)

Not strictly UCU news but related - Auguer review finally out and, what it surprise, its more horrible regressive shite. Fees dropping to £7,500 but students will be required to repay for 40 years not the current 30 and payments threshold would be reduced to £23,000.


> [Martin Lewis, the founder of MoneySavingExpert who gave advice to the review] said lowering the repayment threshold - the point at which you start repaying - will mean people will, on average, "pay £180 a year more", and extending the repayment to 40 years will mean people will be repaying for most of their working lives.
> 
> "What we'll see is we have a slight regressive change to the system which means people are paying more each year and repaying longer," he added.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 17, 2019)

2 weeks to go until the ballot closes. I think it is going to be on a knife edge for us.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 18, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> 2 weeks to go until the ballot closes. I think it is going to be on a knife edge for us.



Which one? Or both?

I'm gonna be interested to see how the USS one goes. I'm not confident about the pay and equality one.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 18, 2019)

I think turnout will be pretty much the same for both


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 18, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I think turnout will be pretty much the same for both



If it is that's a hell of an achievement in the post 92's.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 18, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> If it is that's a hell of an achievement in the post 92's.


Sorry the "us" there was referring to my branch, not the union as a whole.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 18, 2019)

Turnout at mine will be awful. Post 92, I won't say which because I don't want to get into publicly berating the Exec, but I'm expecting something like the last turnout. GTVO has amounted to a couple of emails and some crappy posters (the latter done by me).


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Turnout at mine will be awful. Post 92, I won't say which because I don't want to get into publicly berating the Exec, but I'm expecting something like the last turnout. GTVO has amounted to a couple of emails and some crappy posters (the latter done by me).



At least you did some posters. It all counts.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 31, 2019)

54 branches over the line - info here

We made it! Bloody hard work and not by as much as I would like but still as long as you are over that 50%.
And congrats and massive respect to the comrades at Herriott-Watt every time they smash it - 79%!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 31, 2019)

All Out!!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 31, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> All Out!!



Let's hope they can crack on before the blustercunt starts trying to hang around colleges/universities for photo ops whilst he lies about funding etc.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 31, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> All Out!!


Sadly not . A great result, and better than I expected at one point, but a lot of branches failed. Not only on pay, which we have never done that well on, but also in regards to the USS dispute. 

Still very good result overall.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 31, 2019)

Actually being a bit too glass half empty above apparently ~60% of all UCU members are in branches eligible to take strike action over pay. So that is pretty bloody good.

Also I didn't know this



			
				UCU Left" said:
			
		

> Successful pay ballots allow other workers who are not in UCU to participate in strikes. (It is unlawful for employers to discriminate by union membership and branches can extract statements from HR to that effect.) It also means that post-92 institutions will be able to take strike action alongside pre-92, offering mutual solidarity and presenting a united front in defence of HE and the staff who work in HE.


So Unison branches can go on strike even if they don't make the turnout threshold (though I am skeptical that many will)

EDIT: List of branches that can take strike action 

Bishop Grosseteste University
University of Oxford
The University of Kent
University of London, Royal Holloway
University of Exeter
University of Strathclyde
The University of Manchester
University College London
Edge Hill University
Cardiff University
University of London, Queen Mary
University of York
Open University
The University of Nottingham
Glasgow Caledonian University
Durham University
Liverpool Institute of Performing Arts (LIPA)
Bournemouth University
The University of Bath
University of London, City
University of Reading
Bangor University
University of Bradford
Sheffield Hallam University
University of Bristol
The University of Aberdeen
The University of Stirling
University of Essex
University of Glasgow
University of Edinburgh
Newcastle University
Aston University
University of Lancaster
University of St Andrews
The University of Dundee
University of Cambridge
University of Birmingham
University of Warwick
University of Brighton
University of Leicester
Royal Agricultural University
The University of Sheffield
Queen Margaret University
University of Wales
Roehampton University
The University of Leeds
Liverpool Hope University
University of London, Goldsmiths
Courtauld Institute of Art
University of Southampton
Loughborough University
Glasgow School of Art
The University of Robert Gordon
Heriot-Watt University


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 31, 2019)

My place is on the list


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 31, 2019)

Mine too


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 31, 2019)

These are good results, particularly in the USS dispute but in the pay and conditions dispute as well. 

I think the next step should be to make *absolutely fucking sure* that the leadership announce strikes for *both* disputes (they can be the same actual strike days but needs to be clear we're striking for both) and that all the branches that came close to reaching the threshold are reballoted. There will be definitely be USS pension strikes but we need to make sure the dispute is continued on pay and working conditions too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2019)

BoatieBird said:


> My place is on the list





PursuedByBears said:


> Mine too


Mine isn't 

And just heard UNISON's ballot didn't make the 50% threshold across the union, but 66% of those who did respond were in favour of action.

Higher education pay ballot result | Article | News | UNISON National


----------



## flypanam (Nov 1, 2019)

We didn't make it. 87% in favour of strike action on a 20% turnout.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2019)

flypanam said:


> We didn't make it. 87% in favour of strike action on a 20% turnout.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2019)

Ditto - about 70/30 for action, on a 33% turnout.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 1, 2019)

While these are good results it does indicate that there is still a lot of work to do within the union to change it's culture. Far too many members, sometimes even those serving on branch committee's/execs, don't seem to see recognise how important these ballots ,and the GTVO campaigns you need for them, are.

Even at my branch there were committee members that just did not recognise that this was the most important task a branch faced this year. Not just for the national picture but for local disputes as well. To give national office credit they really pulled their finger out this time and I think (hope anyway) that the union is actually starting to become an organising union in deed as well as voice, but there is still a hell of the lot of work to do on this score.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 5, 2019)

It's ON - for both dispute.

UCU announces eight days of strikes starting this month at 60 universities


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2019)

Well let's go! Right decision to move before Xmas


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 6, 2019)

Anyone on here re-balloting?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2019)

I really don't think I can afford to go on strike this time round   I'm in professional services (Research Development) and there are only two of us in UCU in the whole division - the other UCU member didn't strike last time.  I've just crunched the numbers and I'll lose over a grand after tax just before and after Christmas.  I'm pretty much the sole breadwinner as my wife is starting her own business which doesn't make very much at all yet and the numbers just don't add up.

I don't teach students so no classes will be cancelled if I strike, all that will happen is that my proposal deadlines will be covered by my over-worked non-unionised colleagues.  Principles vs mortgage/food/Christmas presents...

Dammit


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> I really don't think I can afford to go on strike this time round   I'm in professional services (Research Development) and there are only two of us in UCU in the whole division - the other UCU member didn't strike last time.  I've just crunched the numbers and I'll lose over a grand after tax just before and after Christmas.  I'm pretty much the sole breadwinner as my wife is starting her own business which doesn't make very much at all yet and the numbers just don't add up.


No offence but I think you've crunched those numbers wrong.
Even if you were at the top of scale 10 I think you'd struggle to lose a grand.

And that's before you can claim for strike pay

those of you earning £30,000 or more will be able to claim up to £50 from the third day onwards
those of you earning below £30,000 will be able to claim up to £75 per day from the second day onwards.
So if you are £30,000 you will lose £658 (30,000/365*8) but then you can claim back £300 so you will be down roughly £358 (might get more complicated if you move across tax brackets but that's about the ballpark). In addition, you could very well find your region/branch will be topping up that strike pay so you may lose even less.

That's before we get onto the argument about how you can't afford _not_ to strike as otherwise your pay/pension is going to be shot.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> No offence but I think you've crunched those numbers wrong.
> Even if you were at the top of scale 10 I think you'd struggle to lose a grand.
> 
> And that's before you can claim for strike pay
> ...


Thanks, I admit I was surprised at the loss of pay! I'll look at it again


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 7, 2019)

That's national strike fund too don't forget, you can also apply to the local one and you might get more from that. Remember as well that the loss from your pay will be spread across two pay packets - one in December, one in January.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 7, 2019)

Also worth bearing in mind that often Professional Services staff can have *more* impact - apart from pissed off students Universities don't always notice that much when teaching doesn't happen.


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2019)

Just applied to join UCU as a student member. Not sure how much that'll help. But it's free.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> Thanks, I admit I was surprised at the loss of pay! I'll look at it again


Also have you claimed a tax deduction on your union fees? If not you can claim back up to five years so that will go someway to making up for any lost pay.
UCU Tax


SpackleFrog said:


> Also worth bearing in mind that often Professional Services staff can have *more* impact - apart from pissed off students Universities don't always notice that much when teaching doesn't happen.


Absolutely. You can put a spanner in the works of many of the essential services of the university


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> That's national strike fund too don't forget, you can also apply to the local one and you might get more from that. Remember as well that the loss from your pay will be spread across two pay packets - one in December, one in January.


Is that correct for all institutions? Last time ours deducted all our pay from one.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 7, 2019)

I never knew union subs could be tax deductible. Had a look at HMRC list, looks like it's only craft/sector specific unions that you can claim. Nothing for unite so assume general unions excluded, fucks sake


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> I never knew union subs could be tax deductible. Had a look at HMRC list, looks like it's only craft/sector specific unions that you can claim. Nothing for unite so assume general unions excluded, fucks sake


Yes it has to be a union that is also a 'professional body' - which is very crap as it generally benefits those us that are earning more anyway (my brother works in the HE sector but as a member of Unison can't claim tax back despite earning a fair whack less than me.

Still very much worth doing for PursuedByBears


----------



## chilango (Nov 7, 2019)

Yeah I got a fair bit back from 5 years NUT membership.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 7, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> No offence but I think you've crunched those numbers wrong.
> Even if you were at the top of scale 10 I think you'd struggle to lose a grand.
> 
> And that's before you can claim for strike pay
> ...


I realised that I was calculating it on the basis of 240 days per year as that's what we use for Full Economic Costing for Research Council budgets, not 365 days


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2019)

PursuedByBears said:


> I realised that I was calculating it on the basis of 240 days per year as that's what we use for Full Economic Costing for Research Council budgets, not 365 days


I was wondering about this. Pretty sure our place uses 240 rather than 365 for the calculations.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was wondering about this. Pretty sure our place uses 240 rather than 365 for the calculations.


I know our institution uses 365 as we had a big dispute with them about this (and won). It may vary by institution and contract. This indicates that 260 is "in most cases the maximum permissible deduction".


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> This indicates that 260 is "in most cases *the maximum permissible deduction*".


Yeah, that sounds like our lot


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, that sounds like our lot


Twats


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2019)

That also sounds like them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I know our institution uses 365 as we had a big dispute with them about this (and won).


Did occur to me that this might be something we could do too, but sadly I don't think there'd be the fight for it and there are arguably issues that are more important to our members.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 7, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did occur to me that this might be something we could do too, but sadly I don't think there'd be the fight for it and there are arguably issues that are more important to our members.


One thing you can make clear is that if they are doing 1/260th then there can be absolutely no expectation that members work weekends for e.g. open days and clearing - and as such the branch will be instructing all members not to take part in any such activities.

EDIT: Also see this Supreme Court ruling


> The Supreme Court allowed the appeal and decided that the correct deduction was 1/365 of their annual salary. This was on the basis that the work done by the teachers was not limited to weekdays so it was not an obvious decision to calculate on a 1/260 basis. They decided that the sensible approach to take when there is an annual contract is to apportion the annual salary on a day to day basis by treating each day as 1/365 of the salary. The Supreme Court also explained that there can be an express provision in the contract which states in clear terms that apportionment on a 1/365 basis will not take place. In these circumstances, the deduction to be made will depend upon the terms of the particular contract.



EDIT: And this.

If your branch is deducting (or threatening to deduct) 1/260 I'd get in touch with National Office ASAP as it looks like a pretty easy win for once.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2019)

Interesting. Will have to look into that; most of us already work weekends, either as part of a regular shift pattern or on a rota (I'm working on Sunday, and will get TOIL in return).


----------



## Wilf (Nov 8, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> It's ON - for both dispute.
> 
> UCU announces eight days of strikes starting this month at 60 universities


Good timing for strikes, hitting VCs with their national student survey obsessions.  At one level I fucking love going on strike and everything about opening up the whole charade of working in some magical sector where everything is done 'for our students'. TBH, I can't say I actively like hitting the students, that's why it's so good to get them onside a la the USS. But the idea that they might get pissed off and take it out in things that hit the institution, in the NSS and the league tables... FUCKING SUPERB! 

Just a pity we didn't get 50%.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> Just applied to join UCU as a student member. Not sure how much that'll help. But it's free.



If you're a PhD student or likely to be working in HE in future you can take the four years free full membership which gives you a vote in disputes.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 8, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Is that correct for all institutions? Last time ours deducted all our pay from one.



They shouldn't do that but that might be because almost all the dates fell in March?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 8, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I know our institution uses 365 as we had a big dispute with them about this (and won). It may vary by institution and contract. This indicates that 260 is "in most cases the maximum permissible deduction".



Not true court cases have now made clear that it has to be 1/365th for salaried staff.

Edit: Apologies redsquirrel has you covered.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 8, 2019)

I've just checked, and it looks like ours is now 1/365 too, presumably in response to that judgement.

(It's clearly been that long since I had to check...)


----------



## chilango (Nov 8, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> If you're a PhD student or likely to be working in HE in future you can take the four years free full membership which gives you a vote in disputes.



Yeah. It's not quite that - you have to be engaged in some sort of paid "teaching" work. But I have got the student membership for now and my plan is to pick up some "teaching" as soon as I can


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> Yeah. It's not quite that - you have to be engaged in some sort of paid "teaching" work. But I have got the student membership for now and my plan is to pick up some "teaching" as soon as I can



Even if you're not if you're planning to work in sector you can do it. Don't like that student membership cos you don't get a vote. Have tried to get rid of it.


----------



## chilango (Nov 8, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Even if you're not if you're planning to work in sector you can do it. Don't like that student membership cos you don't get a vote. Have tried to get rid of it.



Ah. Presumably I can change it?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> Ah. Presumably I can change it?



Yes, very easily, just register on the website with your membership number. Inbox me if you have any problems.


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2019)

Not sure if this is a good place to ask or not.

I work for a post '92 university where this dispute hasn't been an issue. I've also been enrolled in the LGPS for the last 6 years, however I've now got a job for a not-for-profit organisation in the academic sector where I'll be enrolled in USS. Can someone explain what the current situation is with USS and what it might mean for someone who isn't actually working in a university anymore?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 13, 2019)

strung out said:


> Not sure if this is a good place to ask or not.
> 
> I work for a post '92 university where this dispute hasn't been an issue. I've also been enrolled in the LGPS for the last 6 years, however I've now got a job for a not-for-profit organisation in the academic sector where I'll be enrolled in USS. Can someone explain what the current situation is with USS and what it might mean for someone who isn't actually working in a university anymore?



Contributions have just been increased so you'll be paying in more than you would have been. If the strike is successful, you will pay lower contributions but receive the same contribution from employers and the same benefits when you retire. But since the strike last year successfully prevented scrapping Defined Benefit, the fund managers are saying contributions have to increase. The scheme is actually reasonably healthy, the employers took payment holidays a few years back, and the fund managers are dodgy.


----------



## strung out (Nov 13, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Contributions have just been increased so you'll be paying in more than you would have been. If the strike is successful, you will pay lower contributions but receive the same contribution from employers and the same benefits when you retire. But since the strike last year successfully prevented scrapping Defined Benefit, the fund managers are saying contributions have to increase. The scheme is actually reasonably healthy, the employers took payment holidays a few years back, and the fund managers are dodgy.


Nice explanation - thank you! The LGPS seems simple in comparison to USS, and I couldn't figure out what the state of play was with regard to contributions, as lots of sites seem to have out of date info.

Cheers!


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 20, 2019)

Two working days to go!


----------



## aqua (Nov 24, 2019)

Have fun tomorrow everyone. I do love a picket line


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2019)

aqua said:


> Have fun tomorrow everyone. I do love a picket line


I'm off sick, but had my place got the 50% I'd have gone in just to walk out. 

Seriously, have a good 'un. May your flask be ever warm and the scabs contract anthrax.


----------



## aqua (Nov 25, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm off sick, but had my place got the 50% I'd have gone in just to walk out.
> 
> Seriously, have a good 'un. May your flask be ever warm and the scabs contract anthrax.


I'm still in the pub really quite drunk. May my picket line have bacon and patience


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 25, 2019)

Hope everyone's picket goes well (I suspect we are all going to be VERY sick of rain by the end of the week).


----------



## chilango (Nov 25, 2019)

Stay warm and dry everyone! Will be hoping to visit my local picket this morning.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 25, 2019)

All the best to every UCU member on here on strike this week. 

Hope it goes well


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 25, 2019)

I hope it goes well all. Nowhere near a picket line to visit I'm afraid.


----------



## Santino (Nov 25, 2019)

Is there a handy list of striking universities anywhere?


----------



## flypanam (Nov 25, 2019)

Good luck today to everyone striking, wish I was joing you. Will visit a picket when I'm in town later in the week.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2019)

Good luck all. Was just looking to see if my uni (Birkbeck) was striking as I don't want to cross a picket line when I go to my lectures, but it looks like they didn't hit the threshold. I'll take some cakes to UCL instead when I go in tomorrow as they're just round the corner.


----------



## chilango (Nov 25, 2019)

Passed on my support to a wet but cheerful picket this morning.


----------



## aqua (Nov 25, 2019)

Wow that was a wet one


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 25, 2019)

Santino said:


> Is there a handy list of striking universities anywhere?


List of striking uni's here

And for those in branches that did not manage to make the turnout you can donate to the strike fund here

Pretty good turnout on the picket line for our small branch.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 25, 2019)

Hope it all went well today! Very soggy now


----------



## flypanam (Nov 25, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> And for those in branches that did not manage to make the turnout you can donate to the strike fund here
> .



Done.


----------



## braindancer (Nov 25, 2019)

It's a 2 hour trip to work for me - so I didn't make the picket line today - instead used the opportunity to get started on a bit of decorating


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 26, 2019)

Good luck to everyone involved, and to their supporters!! 

Forecasts generally suggest that there'll be drier conditions for later this week, too  ...

... and colder, so acquire a brazier in old-school fashion


----------



## treelover (Nov 29, 2019)

Students protest against Liverpool university's claim that support for strike is 'unlawful'


Liverpool, not too sure about the hammer and sickle though, masking a comeback?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 30, 2019)

Cardiff event Monday night at The Full Moon, Womanby St

"In solidarity 'STRIKE' with the Cardiff music scene - a day into the evening of workshops, activist talks, spoken word and music!  
A fundraising event in aid of striking workers on precarious contracts  supporting UCU action. (For more information on the strike action please: http://www.cardiffucu.org.uk/strike-action-2019/ )

Spoken word open mike from 4.15pm/ Music from 5pm with: 
Cosmo,  Suganami Jones, Gemini Anderson and Rowan Liggett, Dusty Cut, Taff Trail Rambler, Bloodshots and Excellent Skeleton!!!

£8 on the door (and whatever pennies you can chuck in a bucket!) 

NB: This gig is being supported by The Moon, UCU, Cardiff, Anti Precarity Cymru and IWW Cymru."


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 3, 2019)

I know there is plenty of (deserved) criticism for Leonard and the SLP but fear play to him, he's refused to appear on Today programme as it's at the University of Edinburgh and he's not crossing a picket line.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 4, 2019)

Back at work tomorrow. Gone pretty well at our small branch all told.


----------



## aqua (Dec 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Back at work tomorrow. Gone pretty well at our small branch all told.


Same tbh. Not looking forward to going back. I've rather enjoyed the time off


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 4, 2019)

aqua said:


> I've rather enjoyed the time off


I know.


----------



## aqua (Dec 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I know.


You know how much I've enjoyed my time off?


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 4, 2019)

aqua said:


> You know how much I've enjoyed my time off?


Sorry I know that its been been rather nice having to not work. I feel the same.


----------



## aqua (Dec 4, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Sorry I know that its been been rather nice having to not work. I feel the same.


Ah! I wondered if I knew you and hadn't realised


----------



## chilango (Dec 4, 2019)

Trouble at Reading.

University of Reading investigates security staff clash with students | Education | The Guardian


----------



## aqua (Dec 4, 2019)

Now this round of action is over, I've just bought myself a thermal base layer  being on any future actions, I won't freeze to death this time


----------



## Wilf (Feb 3, 2020)

Just seen that Nita Sanghera died last month. Massive shock, no idea she was ill.   

I didn't know her personally, beyond sitting round the same pub table, unpicking the events of that day's congress. For those who didn't know here she was due to be the union's first black president in a few months.









						Nita Sanghera
					

Tribute wall to Nita Sanghera, UCU vice-president who passed away on 16 January 2020.




					www.ucu.org.uk
				




RIP and condolence to her family.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes RIP and not really all that old. 

When I first saw this thread jumped I thought it might be about the declaration of the next 14 days of action 
UCU announces 14 strike days at 74 UK universities in February and March
With KCL and UCL now over the line this is going to effect of lot of students.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 3, 2020)

Me too. Sad news and more difficult times ahead.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 9, 2020)

Nita's memorial was today in Birmingham and because of the weather I couldn't get there.   

Really lovely woman. Great to have a pint with after a rough conference. Will be missed. 

RIP Nita.


----------



## 19force8 (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone else getting reports of coordinated push back against the strike plan and against UCU Left in the current elections?

[mentioned by a UCU Leftie on Sunday - I can ask for details later, but just want to know if it was something others are seeing]


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 11, 2020)

19force8 said:


> Anyone else getting reports of coordinated push back against the strike plan and against UCU Left in the current elections?
> 
> [mentioned by a UCU Leftie on Sunday - I can ask for details later, but just want to know if it was something others are seeing]



Yes. Massively. This started with an attempt by General Sec and her supporters to decouple pensions and the pay/conditions disputes. They didn't want to strike on pay and conditions, just pensions. But I think it's caught now and there is an anti strike mood around. Various shite articles in THE written by anonymous members planning to scab haven't helped.


----------



## 19force8 (Feb 11, 2020)

I remember thinking at the time of the Gen Sec elections there wasn't much to choose between the two Jo's. Mind you that was probably wishful thinking as it became clear McNeil wouldn't win. Clear now though.

I've seen quotes of some of the THE stuff on social media - usual "I think striking is pointless, but I'll dress it up as concern for the low paid" bullshit. Combined with some vicious red baiting attacks on UCU Left in the current elections.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

19force8 said:


> I remember thinking at the time of the Gen Sec elections there wasn't much to choose between the two Jo's. Mind you that was probably wishful thinking as it became clear McNeil wouldn't win. Clear now though.
> 
> I've seen quotes of some of the THE stuff on social media - usual "I think striking is pointless, but I'll dress it up as concern for the low paid" bullshit. Combined with some vicious red baiting attacks on UCU Left in the current elections.



Yeah... I wasnt holding out much hope for Jo G but its worse than I expected. 

I'm told she opened up the HEC meeting to decide the strike dates with words to the effect that they couldn't decide the strike dates because they hadn't consulted with post 92 universities. Before the meeting might have been a good time perhaps.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yeah... I wasnt holding out much hope for Jo G but its worse than I expected.
> 
> I'm told she opened up the HEC meeting to decide the strike dates with words to the effect that they couldn't decide the strike dates because they hadn't consulted with post 92 universities. Before the meeting might have been a good time perhaps.



Wasn’t Jo Grady the overwhelming choice of left rank and file activists in the union? I’m not an expert on the minutiae of UCU politics but wasn’t she elected directly from the shop floor (as opposed to the bureaucracy) and on a platform of developing a response to casualisation, financialisation of the sector, pay and to build on the pensions dispute?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Wasn’t Jo Grady the overwhelming choice of left rank and file activists in the union? I’m not an expert on the minutiae of UCU politics but wasn’t she elected directly from the shop floor (as opposed to the bureaucracy) and on a platform of developing a response to casualisation, financialisation of the sector, pay and to build on the pensions dispute?



I think it would probably be more accurate to say that she was the overwhelming choice among rank and file activists/members in a section of the union - the section that voted in much larger numbers than the rest of the union, which wasn't involved in the 2018 strike. 

But yes, she had a platform of fighting casualisation, financialistion and Building a response on pay.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> I think it would probably be more accurate to say that she was the overwhelming choice among rank and file activists/members in a section of the union - the section that voted in much larger numbers than the rest of the union, which wasn't involved in the 2018 strike.
> 
> But yes, she had a platform of fighting casualisation, financialistion and Building a response on pay.



What section of the union wasn’t involved in the 2018 strike? What does this tell us about Jo Grady and the forthcoming strikes?

I’m not setting a trap here. I’d assumed that the UCU (on the left anyway) was fairly united and that she was within that and representative of it? I get moderate opposition but you seem to be suggesting left opposition?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> What section of the union wasn’t involved in the 2018 strike? What does this tell us about Jo Grady and the forthcoming strikes?
> 
> I’m not setting a trap here. I’d assumed that the UCU (on the left anyway) was fairly united and that she was within that and representative of it? I get moderate opposition but you seem to be suggesting left opposition?



Nah, afraid not sorry. Unity is in very short supply.

The 2018 strikes were the pre-92 universities. Didn't involve post-92 universities, FE colleges, ACE colleges or prison education. 

Jo G got a massive vote, it was a landslide, but I don't think you could say it came from across the union. Despite popularity when elected, I would say that has already wained among some people who voted for her and even campaigned for her. 

There is now developing left opposition to her/her support and that comes mainly from UCU Left but also some unaligned lefts.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Nah, afraid not sorry. Unity is in very short supply.
> 
> The 2018 strikes were the pre-92 universities. Didn't involve post-92 universities, FE colleges, ACE colleges or prison education.
> 
> ...



Ta. So is it accurate to say that Grady is the choice of the more established and better resourced end of the sector?

If this is the case I’m still not clear why a dispute over pay, pensions and conditions would be unpopular with those in the rest of the sector where presumably these issues are felt more sharply?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Ta. So is it accurate to say that Grady is the choice of the more established and better resourced end of the sector?
> 
> If this is the case I’m still not clear why a dispute over pay, pensions and conditions would be unpopular with those in the rest of the sector where presumably these issues are felt more sharply?



Yeah, basically.

The tension is that Grady and her support, which is mostly from pre-92, are possibly much more in favour of strike action in the pension dispute (pre 92 only) than the dispute on pay/casualisation/workload/gender pay gap dispute (pre-92 and post-92) Obviously the two are linked and the union has been taking industrial action on both but legally they're two seperate disputes.

There have been some proposals at the special conference before Xmas and from some branches that the two disputes be 'decoupled' but these have so far been voted down at either conference or HEC.

It's probably not on the radar of many members, but there has been an unsuccessful attempt to de-link the two, so that the strikes become only about the pensions dispute. I would guess (though don't know I've actually moved to a UCU branch not involved in the dispute) that this debate has de-escalated the strike somewhat.

Edited 2 Add: its probably fair to say that other sections of the union voted in very low numbers in the GS election and that they didn't really make a conscious choice for anyone rather than Grady was not their choice.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Feb 12, 2020)

Isn't Grady heavy into the online/twitter left stuff, corbynite/momentum etc?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

Proper Tidy said:


> Isn't Grady heavy into the online/twitter left stuff, corbynite/momentum etc?



Definitely yes to the twitter left stuff. Not sure about Momentum but would think she's a Labour member, definitely pro Labour at any rate, though could say the same for any union GS right now.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2020)

Grady is definitely Labour.

Re the background of the union traditionally there were two main factions UCU Left and the Independent Broad Left (IBL). The IBL is fucking appalling and rubbish happy to keep a servicing union philosophy, UCU Left is more the traditional left fraction of a union.

The big change that resulted from the 2018 strike was that lots of people not aligned to either fraction got involved, this was.where a lot of Grady's support was based.. This new group was really pissed off by Hunt's antics and wanted an change so there is agreement with UCU Left on some points but also I think some sort of naivety that now they have a "good" GS there is less need for tank and file involvement in the decision made by the union.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Grady is definitely Labour.
> 
> Re the background of the union traditionally there were two main factions UCU Left and the Independent Broad Left (IBL). The IBL is fucking appalling and rubbish happy to keep a servicing union philosophy, UCU Left is more the traditional left fraction of a union.
> 
> The big change that resulted from the 2018 strike was that lots of people not aligned to either fraction got involved, this was.where a lot of Grady's support was based.. This new group was really pissed off by Hunt's antics and wanted an change so there is agreement with UCU Left on some points but also I think some sort of naivety that now they have a "good" GS there is less need for tank and file involvement in the decision made by the union.



Yeah that's a fair summary. I'd add that a 'new' faction is emerging though especially as there is a #Grady4GS slate for the NEC elections.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yeah, basically.
> 
> The tension is that Grady and her support, which is mostly from pre-92, are possibly much more in favour of strike action in the pension dispute (pre 92 only) than the dispute on pay/casualisation/workload/gender pay gap dispute (pre-92 and post-92) Obviously the two are linked and the union has been taking industrial action on both but legally they're two seperate disputes.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. Very interesting and useful for following the debate among UCU activists. I'm assuming that the issues of pay, casualisation and workload resonate less with the 'pre 92' membership. If so it's a similar issue to, say, JLR where you've got a large group of workers on permanent contracts where the demands tend to be about defence of the contract from management attacks and newer (and often younger) workers on inferior or temporary contracts where the demands are around parity with the other contract. Employers often play these groups off against each other and, in my experience, the union often sides with the former group as its where they are best organised and where the stewards with the most sway come from. Fascinating that this is also an issue in the Universities.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Thanks for that. Very interesting and useful for following the debate among UCU activists. I'm assuming that the issues of pay, casualisation and workload resonate less with the 'pre 92' membership.


Not sure that's true pre-92 branches like Leeds, Liverpool, Sheffield are among the strongest in both taking action and for keeping the four fights alive. While some post-92 are very keen on diverging the disputes.


Smokeandsteam said:


> If so it's a similar issue to, say, JLR where you've got a large group of workers on permanent contracts where the demands tend to be about defence of the contract from management attacks and newer (and often younger) workers on inferior or temporary contracts where the demands are around parity with the other contract. Employers often play these groups off against each other and, in my experience, the union often sides with the former group as its where they are best organised and where the stewards with the most sway come from. Fascinating that this is also an issue in the Universities.


I think that is the case here but IMO it is less _between_ branches than _within _branches. Also I think the role of the union is more ambiguous than sometimes, many of the lay negotiators are among those pushing strongest for action on casualisation, workloads etc. The grumbling is coming more from the IBL (currently somewhat diminished from when Hunt was charge.

What is really important is for any UCU members (Wilf, PursuedByBears, Jeff Robinson BoatieBird , aqua - apologies if I missed anyone off) to make sure they vote for good candidates in the current elections - especially Margot Hill for VP.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Not sure that's true pre-92 branches like Leeds, Liverpool, Sheffield are among the strongest in both taking action and for keeping the four fights alive. While some post-92 are very keen on diverging the disputes.
> I think that is the case here but IMO it is less _between_ branches than _within _branches. Also I think the role of the union is more ambiguous than sometimes, many of the lay negotiators are among those pushing strongest for action on casualisation, workloads etc. The grumbling is coming more from the IBL (currently somewhat diminished from when Hunt was charge.
> 
> What is really important is for any UCU members (Wilf, PursuedByBears, Jeff Robinson BoatieBird , aqua - apologies if I missed anyone off) to make sure they vote for good candidates in the current elections - especially Margot Hill for VP.



Yes, absolutely right - it's within branches, not between branches. Most of the pre-92 universities are where the best paid/most middle class section of the membership is but are also where casualisation, workload and the gender pay gap can be at their worst. You _can_ build strong well organised branches here but you have to organise across the permanent/casualised divide and take all the different issues seriously.

Echo RS's suggestion that it's essential to get Margot Hill elected. Anyone who has sat through Douglas Chalmers chairing a conference will know how vital it is another IBL bureaucrat does not win VP. Things to look out for when voting for candidates I would say would be what do they have to say about democratising the union and what do they have to say about keeping the two disputes - USS and 'Four Fights' - together.

On the disputes by the way, if you conscientiously read all of your emails from the union you might notice some subtle differences in messaging from the General Secretary and from the elected negotiators on the Four Fights thing. Good to get reports from the negotiators out to members as much as possible - this FAQ from the negotiators yesterday is decent. https://www.ucu.org.uk/media/10714/...cu_fourfights_pre-strike-briefing_11feb20.pdf


----------



## Arbeter Fraynd (Feb 12, 2020)

This is a bit 2nd hand, I'm nothing to do with academia but my partner and plenty of mates are UCU members - seems to me that a lot of support for Grady is from people with sound left politics who are very turned off by the trot dominated 'UCU left' and the issues that tend to come up in SWP dominated groups


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2020)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> This is a bit 2nd hand, I'm nothing to do with academia but my partner and plenty of mates are UCU members - seems to me that a lot of support for Grady is from people with sound left politics who are very turned off by the trot dominated 'UCU left' and the issues that tend to come up in SWP dominated groups


There's probably a bit of that. But I'd note the SWP 'domination' of UCU Left is blown out of all proportion by the IBL. There are probably more LP bods in UCU Left these days than swappies.

FTR I'm not a member of UCU Left, though my politics align with them on lots of suff.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Feb 12, 2020)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> This is a bit 2nd hand, I'm nothing to do with academia but my partner and plenty of mates are UCU members - seems to me that a lot of support for Grady is from people with sound left politics who are very turned off by the trot dominated 'UCU left' and the issues that tend to come up in SWP dominated groups



what’s Grady then? Labour left/Corbyn/momentum/ Novara type?


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 12, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> what’s Grady then? Labour left/Corbyn/momentum/ Novara type?


Yep, well the first two not sure about the second two. But as I say that's true of a good bit the UCU Left these days


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> This is a bit 2nd hand, I'm nothing to do with academia but my partner and plenty of mates are UCU members - seems to me that a lot of support for Grady is from people with sound left politics who are very turned off by the trot dominated 'UCU left' and the issues that tend to come up in SWP dominated groups



I don't think that's out of step with anything we've said upthread to be honest. People were very fed up with a GS who used to play the 'left' card for a while, built a clique faction around themselves and then began to really take the piss out of the membership. That doesn't mean they wanted a 'hard left' UCU Left candidate neccessarily (or what members think of as hard left, mainly thanks to the IBL as RL points out, there's a smattering of SWP, some decent Labour lefts, a few wet liberals and at least one Green Party member) but someone on/of the left who said they cared about the important issues. 

Whether long term that means anything changes much remains to be seen. 

I am a Trot though - not a swappie, a Proper Trot - so whether or not you agree with that may depend on what you mean by 'sound left politics'/what issues you associate with the SWP.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 12, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Yep, well the first two not sure about the second two. But as I say that's true of a good bit the UCU Left these days



Would probably say more labour left/novara than corbyn/momentum.


----------



## Santino (Feb 12, 2020)

She's very much pronouns in bio.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 14, 2020)

Had a chat with some friends in my old department and they said picket planning has been positive, lots of volunteers. So that's a good sign. 

Will feel weird teaching when they're on strike, will go and see them in the morning but all the same, odd.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 17, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Not sure that's true pre-92 branches like Leeds, Liverpool, Sheffield are among the strongest in both taking action and for keeping the four fights alive. While some post-92 are very keen on diverging the disputes.
> I think that is the case here but IMO it is less _between_ branches than _within _branches. Also I think the role of the union is more ambiguous than sometimes, many of the lay negotiators are among those pushing strongest for action on casualisation, workloads etc. The grumbling is coming more from the IBL (currently somewhat diminished from when Hunt was charge.
> 
> What is really important is for any UCU members (Wilf, PursuedByBears, Jeff Robinson BoatieBird , aqua - apologies if I missed anyone off) to make sure they vote for good candidates in the current elections - especially Margot Hill for VP.


Helpful posts in the last few pages as I really had little idea of where to direct my vote.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> This is a bit 2nd hand, I'm nothing to do with academia but my partner and plenty of mates are UCU members - seems to me that a lot of support for Grady is from people with sound left politics who are very turned off by the trot dominated 'UCU left' and the issues that tend to come up in SWP dominated groups


Pure anecdote here, but when we were on the picket line in Durham, a couple of Swaps came calling. And one of my colleagues engaged in the most repelled body language I've ever seen, disgusted face, shoulder turned away, etc.. So, yeah, the SWP probably are working their unique brand of magic on UCU members.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 19, 2020)

For all the criticism I have of the SWP at least SWP UCU members do something.
They turn up to meetings, they stand on the picket line, they organise, they act as caseworkers.  I've absolutely no love for the swappies but some of the most hard working members of the union are SWP members and I'll take them over the scabs and service unionists anyday.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 20, 2020)

Brrr even with the cold, rain and wind we still had a reasonable showing at our institution.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 20, 2020)

Can't be arsed embedding the tweets, but there's a bit of a twitter row going on between people who think UCU should be striking against Prevent, racism etc., and people gently pointing out that UCU is legally barred from doing anything remotely like that. Which has led to the latter being accused of all manner unsympathetic things.

I was going to post that was identity politics playing its usual role as wrecker and saboteur, but I see now that one of those posting the anti-UCU stuff (albeit in an obnoxious and ignorant manner) is at risk from the immigration authorities if she doesn't make certain meetings with her supervisor. Though her claim that this would require crossing the picket line maybe, well, unfounded.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Can't be arsed embedding the tweets, but there's a bit of a twitter row going on between people who think UCU should be striking against Prevent, racism etc., and people gently pointing out that UCU is legally barred from doing anything remotely like that. Which has led to the latter being accused of all manner unsympathetic things.
> 
> I was going to post that was identity politics playing its usual role as wrecker and saboteur, but I see now that one of those posting the anti-UCU stuff (albeit in an obnoxious and ignorant manner) is at risk from the immigration authorities if she doesn't make certain meetings with her supervisor. Though her claim that this would require crossing the picket line maybe, well, unfounded.


i met my supervisor the other day, specifically arranged so he wouldn't be on strike. i suspect this woman's supervisor might well refuse to see her at times when the strike is on.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 20, 2020)

Wrecking and sabotage it is then.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 20, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Can't be arsed embedding the tweets, but there's a bit of a twitter row going on between people who think UCU should be striking against Prevent, racism etc., and people gently pointing out that UCU is legally barred from doing anything remotely like that. Which has led to the latter being accused of all manner unsympathetic things.
> 
> I was going to post that was identity politics playing its usual role as wrecker and saboteur, but I see now that one of those posting the anti-UCU stuff (albeit in an obnoxious and ignorant manner) is at risk from the immigration authorities if she doesn't make certain meetings with her supervisor. Though her claim that this would require crossing the picket line maybe, well, unfounded.



It's not worth getting involved in twitter spats but yeah, dubious.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 21, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Pure anecdote here, but when we were on the picket line in Durham, a couple of Swaps came calling. And one of my colleagues engaged in the most repelled body language I've ever seen, disgusted face, shoulder turned away, etc.. So, yeah, the SWP probably are working their unique brand of magic on UCU members.



It may just be my perception but I think a lot of people who were active in the student movement around 2009-2015 are now active in UCU. I think often this disgust comes from memory/knowledge of the Delta case. Which is a fairly legitimate reason for disgust, but probably ignores the fact that many other UCU activists are members of organisations which have also had horrendous scandals etc.



redsquirrel said:


> For all the criticism I have of the SWP at least SWP UCU members do something.
> They turn up to meetings, they stand on the picket line, they organise, they act as caseworkers.  I've absolutely no love for the swappies but some of the most hard working members of the union are SWP members and I'll take them over the scabs and service unionists anyday.



I think something that people don't always appreciate is that the more you get involved in a union like UCU and the more you have to organise against various service unionists, social partnership fanatics or just plain old liberals, the more you find yourself working with the SWP - whether you like it or not and even if you still have plenty of disagreements with them.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 21, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> It may just be my perception but I think a lot of people who were active in the student movement around 2009-2015 are now active in UCU. I think often this disgust comes from memory/knowledge of the Delta case. Which is a fairly legitimate reason for disgust, but probably ignores the fact that many other UCU activists are members of organisations which have also had horrendous scandals etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I think something that people don't always appreciate is that the more you get involved in a union like UCU and the more you have to organise against various service unionists, social partnership fanatics or just plain old liberals, the more you find yourself working with the SWP - whether you like it or not and even if you still have plenty of disagreements with them.


Yeah, well, my colleague was a Morning Star reader, so there you go.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 21, 2020)

Idris2002 said:


> Yeah, well, my colleague was a Morning Star reader, so there you go.



HA ok well not that then.

The CPB/Morning Star crowd operate in the Independent Broad Left (IBL) in UCU, along with a bunch of Blairites and general horrendous bureaucrats. I'm not entirely sure why, I know CPB members who have told me they disagree with what CPB members in the union do. But as such they are in direct opposition to the UCU Left which the SWP are often accused of dominating.

Edited to add: If memory serves a Morning Star writer described me personally as 'ultra left' and 'tactically insane' following the 2018 Congress.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2020)

a friend tells me that the birkbeck library will be closed from 6pm this evening due to strike action leaving them with too few staff to remain open


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2020)

Bumping to this just to alert any members that there have been developments
A revised Four Fights offer from employers, and other important developments in our disputes


> As it stands, the HEC has resolved to aim to reballot branches for industrial action in both HE disputes. The reballots would start at the end of June or as soon as practically possible thereafter, and end in September. However, the HEC has also arranged for branch delegate meetings for each dispute to be called before any final decisions on reballots are taken.


Sadly very little progress for 22 days of strike action.
Whatever members views its important that you let your branch know them before the delegates meeting next Tuesday.

I think there's very little appetite from anyone for balloting over summer, my reading of the situation is that the decision of the HEC will come down to - reject but not to ballot before September at the earliest vs put the deal to members via an e-ballot (which probably means the deal will be accepted).


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 22, 2020)

I’d be interested in the views of UCU members on this. I largely agree with the sections here on the need for the prioritisation of organising and political education over ‘mobilisation’. But there is also some sharp criticism of the HEC here and a seeming attempt to absolve the GS from the tactics around the dispute.

Given the growing crisis in higher education I must admit I’m a bit baffled by the strategic approach of the union:


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Given the growing crisis in higher education I must admit I’m a bit baffled by the strategic approach of the union:


I think part of the problem is that union actions are not based on a strategic approach so much as on the conflict between groups with different strategies. 

That piece is written by the section of the union close to the GS. I don't agree with them (and some of the things they say are factually wrong) but I'm also not without criticism of some of the '_reject, reject!_' crowd. OK we reject, then what? Contrarily to the suggestion in the article there would not have to be a ballot for action over the summer we could wait until a more suitable time but even so we have to face the fact that 22 days of strike action produced only limited gains. Let's assume the Covid-19 dies down by the end of the year so the union can ballot, let's even assume that all those branches that got over the turnout line first time manage to do so again (a _very_ big assumption IMO), where then? How much action do we think we will need to produce concrete results. 

Now if you are proposing rejection less as a tactic to get some concrete gains and more as a strategy to show that the union will not make substandard deals, then I can appreciate that position (even if I'm not sure I agree with it) but then let's be clear that is what we are advocating.


----------



## platinumsage (May 22, 2020)

We don’t know what we want, and we won’t decide what we want until we decide we want it: 

"If the offer currently on the table is not acceptable, the union will need feedback from branches on what kind of deal would constitute an acceptable outcome for their members, and what kind of industrial action members would be willing to undertake to get it. These questions will be a crucial part of the consultation process if the offer is rejected and the dispute continues."



			https://www.ucu.org.uk/media/10907/Four-fights-branch-briefing-May-20/pdf/ucu_four-fights-branch-briefing_may20.pdf


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2020)

On disaggregated vs aggregated ballots


> First, the HEC decided to conduct the ballots for action on a ‘disaggregated’ rather than an ‘aggregated’ basis. For each UCU branch to take action under the UK’s draconian trade union laws, it would need to cross a 50% turnout threshold among its own membership, regardless of whether the rest of the union has crossed that threshold overall. In an aggregated ballot, by contrast, an overall turnout of 50% would have enabled every branch in the dispute to go on strike. The decision to disaggregate proved to be a mistake.


Sure in an ideal world we would go for an aggregated ballot and get it but that ignores the fact that the last aggregated ballot we had produced an overall result worse (although not by much) than cumulative results of the previous disaggregated ballots.

Aggregated ballots allow weaker branches/wavering members to hide. I'm convinced that one of the reason my, relatively conservative, branch got over the line this time was that we could put members on the spot - 'if we don't get 50% we as a branch look weak, our local management will come for us'. 

I'm not necessarily opposed to aggregated ballots but the invoking of them as _the_ solution is as shortsighted as strategy Rocha and Marris criticise.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 22, 2020)

I might be missing something here, but given the looming future for the sector isn’t the debate hopelessly limited?

Less students due to the pandemic, the deepening of the existing financial crisis in universities that have already over extended themselves, increased precarious employment, job and pay cuts on non-academic staff (see Birmingham University and recent reports in the FT arguing the market should let ‘failing‘ universities in deindustrialised areas like Wolverhampton, Bolton and Sunderland fail.

Isn’t the real question how the UCU organises workers, students, the wider movement and the wider population to resist this? The tactical question on the offer should be grounded in that broader context and reality no?


----------



## redsquirrel (May 22, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Isn’t the real question how the UCU organises workers, students, the wider movement and the wider population to resist this? The tactical question on the offer should be grounded in that broader context and reality no?


I think that is in the background to be fair - accept the deal and move onto the fight re redundancies etc vs reject, and show employers that we mean business


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 22, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’d be interested in the views of UCU members on this. I largely agree with the sections here on the need for the prioritisation of organising and political education over ‘mobilisation’. But there is also some sharp criticism of the HEC here and a seeming attempt to absolve the GS from the tactics around the dispute.
> 
> Given the growing crisis in higher education I must admit I’m a bit baffled by the strategic approach of the union:




That is a fucking awful article written by a worm of a human being and somebody else I don't know - they are of course mates of JG and desperate to absolve her of any blame. It's quite funny though how they're simultaneously claiming that the 22 days of strike action were a strategic failure but also that none of it is the fault of the elected leader of the union.

Tribune refused to consider publishing a reply but fortunately New Socialist did - this is written by a comrade of mine who is one of the main organisers of the CoronaContract campaign. Check this out it's dead good: We Cannot Pause in a Pandemic — Response to Rocha and Marris


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 22, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> That is a fucking awful article written by a worm of a human being and somebody else I don't know - they are of course mates of JG and desperate to absolve her of any blame. It's quite funny though how they're simultaneously claiming that the 22 days of strike action were a strategic failure but also that none of it is the fault of the elected leader of the union.
> 
> Tribune refused to consider publishing a reply but fortunately New Socialist did - this is written by a comrade of mine who is one of the main organisers of the CoronaContract campaign. Check this out it's dead good: We Cannot Pause in a Pandemic — Response to Rocha and Marris



Thanks for that SpackleFrog - it’s exactly the type of counter argument I assumed the Tribune piece would generate. Not sure either article really grapples with the detail of the organising v mobilising debate (which was what alerted me to the article) but it provides welcome context and challenges some of the politics and just weird claims made in the Tribune article.

ETA: depressing to see JG’s apparent drift towards oligarchy. I had hoped she’d be a breath of fresh air given her election directly from the rank and file


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 22, 2020)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Thanks for that SpackleFrog - it’s exactly the type of counter argument I assumed the Tribune piece would generate. Not sure either article really grapples with the detail of the organising v mobilising debate (which was what alerted me to the article) but it provides welcome context and challenges some of the politics and just weird claims made in the Tribune article.
> 
> ETA: depressing to see JG’s apparent drift towards oligarchy. I had hoped she’d be a breath of fresh air given her election directly from the rank and file




I don't think there was any drift based on my experiences...

Yeah agreed but I think the point that it makes well is that rejecting the offer doesn't mean re ballot immediately, it can mean keeping the dispute live and developing a strategy that wasn't there to begin with and which the GS is partially responsible for whatever they say.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 31, 2020)

Elections for NEC open today. 

IBL being their usual lying cunts - Justine Mercer longtime IBL stalwart "_Not being part of a faction or slate means I can more easily unite all our different voices."_


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jul 31, 2020)

redsquirrel said:


> Elections for NEC open today.
> 
> IBL being their usual lying cunts - Justine Mercer longtime IBL stalwart "_Not being part of a faction or slate means I can more easily unite all our different voices."_



There are two IBL candidates though! Mysterious.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 31, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> There are two IBL candidates though! Mysterious.


Really who's the other one?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 1, 2020)

Victoria Showunmi.

Mercer has claimed to be independent in the past but she votes like IBL and talks like IBL.


----------



## redsquirrel (Aug 1, 2020)

SpackleFrog said:


> Victoria Showunmi.
> 
> Mercer has claimed to be independent in the past but she votes like IBL and talks like IBL.


Yeah and backs IBL candidates, caucuses with them, and accepts their backing. Usual IBL nonsense of _we're not a faction just a group of like minded independent individuals _


----------



## SpackleFrog (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm not a huge fan of Marian Mayer but I'll be voting for her - no other choice really. And Peter Evans for the other seat.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 14, 2020)

Union boss who slammed 'out of touch' vice-Chancellor salaries earned over £500,000 last year
					

Sally Hunt, former general secretary of the University and College Union, was the highest paid public sector trade union leader in 2019




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 14, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Union boss who slammed 'out of touch' vice-Chancellor salaries earned over £500,000 last year
> 
> 
> Sally Hunt, former general secretary of the University and College Union, was the highest paid public sector trade union leader in 2019
> ...



Think that will be because of some kind of retirement/severance pay as she retired due to ill health - although her basic salary was £140k if I remember rightly


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

Sorry to be that guy but its election time. Please everybody vote if you haven't - for left candidates who will support campaigns and industrial action against casualisation and job losses and for better pay, pensions and job security - whether they are UCU Left or just left.

Goes without saying but avoid the new right UCU Commons faction and the old right Independent Broad Left.

If anyone wants to know anything about any of the candidates feel free to inbox or ask here and if I know them I'll do my best to help.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

Has been an interesting week in UCU Twitter, if you indulge in that kind of thing, which you very obviously shouldn't its bad for your health.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2021)

I think you're mixing up UCU Commons with UCU Agenda here. It's Agenda, formerly IBL (not that you'd notice cos they hide their faction under a bushel), who are the rightists here. Commons are a mixed bag with various lefts and members of the Grady bunch. People like Gareth Brown and David Harvie are not "right" or "new right".


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I think you're mixing up UCU Commons with UCU Agenda here. It's Agenda, formerly IBL (not that you'd notice cos they hide their faction under a bushel), who are the rightists here. Commons are a mixed bag with various lefts and members of the Grady bunch. People like Gareth Brown and David Harvie are not "right" or "new right".



Have you met them? 

They argue against industrial action - Gareth Brown thinks we should hold bake sales and organise 'smile strikes' instead, he was very clear about this in his VP campaign. 

They want a union for middle class professionals. 

They think instead of fighting for minimum contract lengths for casualised members we should ask for career development opportunities like paid internships to 'compensate' the casualised.

And they have been set up to defend the GS Jo Grady in exactly the same way that Agenda/IBL existed to defend Sally Hunt.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 15, 2021)

Totally out of the loop and just trying to catch up on this stuff, is UCU Commons a Plan C thing at all, or am I reading too much into things here?


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Totally out of the loop and just trying to catch up on this stuff, is UCU Commons a Plan C thing at all, or am I reading too much into things here?


Some of them may be Plan C but I don't think it is a front or anything. Like the GS they seem to be generally aligned with the left of the LP.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

There may be some crossover, I have no idea, although hasn't Plan C run its course pretty much?


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> Have you met them?
> 
> They argue against industrial action - Gareth Brown thinks we should hold bake sales and organise 'smile strikes' instead, he was very clear about this in his VP campaign.
> 
> ...


I've met Gareth Brown on a picket line. He seemed sound enough at the time. I think (not 100% sure) David Harvie is Plan C. Would I be critical of them? Yes of course. They've come out of the UCU Rank and File, and yes, they probably are there to defend Grady. But were they 'set up' to do that? Extremely doubtful. True, they are as flawed as most other candidates, but much less so than those associated with the nefarious and duplicitous Agenda. I'd say Commons are certainly no worse than UCU Left. Against industrial action? That's not quite how I read it. Are they right wing (your words)? No, that's completely ridiculous Trotskyoid smear shenanigans.

Mind you, I'd agree the Commons slate comes across as all a bit senior lecturers and "middle class"-ish. But that's not exclusive to the Commons slate, is it.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I've met Gareth Brown on a picket line. He seemed sound enough at the time. I think (not 100% sure) David Harvie is Plan C. Would I be critical of them? Yes of course. They've come out of the UCU Rank and File, and yes, they probably are there to defend Grady. But were they 'set up' to do that? Extremely doubtful. True, they are as flawed as most other candidates, but much less so than those associated with the nefarious and duplicitous Agenda. I'd say Commons are certainly no worse than UCU Left. Against industrial action? That's not quite how I read it. Are they right wing (your words)? No, that's completely ridiculous Trotskyoid smear shenanigans.
> 
> Mind you, I'd agree the Commons slate comes across as all a bit senior lecturers and "middle class"-ish. But that's not exclusive to the Commons slate, is it.



As flawed as UCU Left are, and I'm not disputing that, to say they are no worse is nonsense, I'm sorry. The better UCU Left candidates are a world apart. From where I sit a lot of what they say is very similar to things I hear from IBL types, particularly their idea that clever academics can find cleverer ways of achieving our demands than strikes.

They may see themselves as left, but thats really not what I'm interested in. The fact that they are currently arguing that we cannot use S44 to organise against unsafe teaching as the NEU have done, and this week one of their candidates is arguing against the demands in our national claim for minimum contract lengths and in favour of some sort of casualisation tax whereby employers compensate us for casualisation with 'career development' opportunities, says to me that they're backing away from serious campaigning and looking for technocratic/'influencing the government' type solutions.

Gareth seems a nice guy for what its worth and I don't really know DH. But GB was very specific about using 'creative' alternatives to strike action in his VP campaign and the direction of travel is pretty clear to me.

Yes, of course sections of the membership are very middle class but they base themselves on the most middle class section - so on industrial action they're in favour when it comes to pensions, but not anything their support base doesn't want to strike on. 

They do really seem to hate trots though! So maybe that's something you have in common


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2021)

Okay, you seem to know more about the ins and outs than I do, and if they are arguing against organising around S44, then that's plain daft. We do however need to be creative in how we deal with the current onslaught and think _tactically_ about how to deal with it - though obviously 'smile strikes' and bake-offs can fuck right off   We're currently in dispute where I work, but I'm fucked if I know how effective a GTVO will be for a ballot, and I'm not sure how a strike would even work in lockdown. That's not to say it's impossible but we do need to be (that word again) creative in methods of attack.

In the end, I voted for a mix of UCU lefts and UCU Commons (the less wishy washy of the Commons lot) but my level of trust is low and I have little faith in anyone who's not a nailed on anarcho-communist whose short term goal is more members' engagement and maximum damage to the bosses


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Okay, you seem to know more about the ins and outs than I do, and if they are arguing against organising around S44, then that's plain daft. We do however need to be creative in how we deal with the current onslaught and think _tactically_ about how to deal with it - though obviously 'smile strikes' and bake-offs can fuck right off   We're currently in dispute where I work, but I'm fucked if I know how effective a GTVO will be for a ballot, and I'm not sure how a strike would even work in lockdown. That's not to say it's impossible but we do need to be (that word again) creative in methods of attack.
> 
> In the end, I voted for a mix of UCU lefts and UCU Commons (the less wishy washy of the Commons lot) but my level of trust is low and I have little faith in anyone who's not a nailed on anarcho-communist whose short term goal is more members' engagement and maximum damage to the bosses



Yeah I can't really argue with a lot of that to be fair. And I'm conscious that its all too easy to get sucked into all the fake outrage and howling that goes on in the union and the more I get involved probably the more that affects my perspective. 

You're definitely right that there's challenges and we do need to be creative-hate the word but we do-as long as that doesn't mean abandoning strikes as a tactic. Its fair to say the strike strike strike without strategy message from UCU Left doesn't help this. 

Some good outcomes from strikes/threatened strikes at Brighton and Solent from what I can see - its not all bad!


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 15, 2021)

Those factions don't really exist where I work, so it's not something I take much notice of. We did manage to build up a decent rank and file group/organising committee that regularly puts out rabble rousing 'in your face' bulletins and has since, pretty much taken over what was previously a placid service oriented branch committee. I can't be that mithered with the factional stuff higher up the chain, to be honest. All I know is IBL/Agenda = scabby cunts; UCU Left and Commons = some okay, some dicks. That'll do, pig.

Oh, and I hear on the grapevine that the Swerps have now set up something called UCU Solidarity = they can get to fuck an' all.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Those factions don't really exist where I work, so it's not something I take much notice of. We did manage to build up a decent rank and file group/organising committee that regularly puts out rabble rousing 'in your face' bulletins and has since, pretty much taken over what was previously a placid service oriented branch committee. I can't be that mithered with the factional stuff higher up the chain, to be honest. All I know is IBL/Agenda = scabby cunts; UCU Left and Commons = some okay, some dicks. That'll do, pig.
> 
> Oh, and I hear on the grapevine that the Swerps have now set up something called UCU Solidarity = they can get to fuck an' all.



If that's the ones having a Congress fringe tonight then it's UCU Left rather than the swaps alone and its adding to a long list of bloody pop up fronts! They've got fronts for fronts now! Exhausting. That sounds really positive, great stuff!


----------



## chilango (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm a UCU member and am happily oblivious to all the above.

...but then I've not got a vote


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> I'm a UCU member and am happily oblivious to all the above.
> 
> ...but then I've not got a vote



How come? Student membership?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 15, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> If that's the ones having a Congress fringe tonight then it's UCU Left rather than the swaps alone and its adding to a long list of bloody pop up fronts! They've got fronts for fronts now! Exhausting. That sounds really positive, great stuff!


Yeah, Serge's post kind of made me go "huh, I didn't think that UCU Solidarity were dodgy", but looking into it I realise I was thinking of UCU Branch Solidarity Network, who are on twitter at ucusolidarity, whereas Serge's post seems to be a reference to UCU Solidarity Movement, who are on twitter at ucu_solidarity. I'm not going to make a Monty Python joke here because those jokes stopped being funny before I was born, but god it's hard to avoid them sometimes. (I don't know much about UCU Branch Solidarity, they seem sound from what I've seen of them but am not a UCU member or really involved in this stuff.)


----------



## chilango (Feb 15, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> How come? Student membership?



Yeah, and the casual paid work I do doesn't count.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Yeah, and the casual paid work I do doesn't count.



You are entitled to do a full membership-if you are a Post Grad student you can have 4 years full membership for free and if you do some kind of paid casual work you can pay (for example) £1 month if you earn under £5k a year. 

We have been fighting to change all this student member-with-no-vote stuff, and we're getting there but its been a nightmare. Feel free to inbox me if you want any more detailed advice.


----------



## chilango (Feb 15, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> You are entitled to do a full membership-if you are a Post Grad student you can have 4 years full membership for free and if you do some kind of paid casual work you can pay (for example) £1 month if you earn under £5k a year.
> 
> We have been fighting to change all this student member-with-no-vote stuff, and we're getting there but its been a nightmare. Feel free to inbox me if you want any more detailed advice.



Ta. Ping us a link where I can change/update my status (if you have one handy?)


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Ta. Ping us a link where I can change/update my status (if you have one handy?)



Go to the My UCU page: [page title]


----------



## chilango (Feb 15, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> Go to the My UCU page: [page title]


"Enrolled PhD students who are also contracted to teach at the higher education institution at which they are registered for their PhD studies."

I'm not "contracted to teach". I do some teaching, marking etc. But it's the opposite of contracted!

"Staff members working in further education who are directly involved in teaching and assessing students but on inferior terms and lower pay than colleagues on a lecturer's contract of employment."

Not am I a "staff member"

I do very casualised "odd jobs" that I get passed my way "as a favour" from staff I know.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> "Enrolled PhD students who are also contracted to teach at the higher education institution at which they are registered for their PhD studies."
> 
> I'm not "contracted to teach". I do some teaching, marking etc. But it's the opposite of contracted!
> 
> ...



Yeah I wish they would change that language. They don't get the extent of casualised employment!

Up to you but as far as I'm concerned you're welcome to be a full voting member and being a member without a vote is daft.

Also theyre phasing out the free membership thing because lecturers on £30k a year keep using it but if they can I'd go for it if I were you!

E2A: To illustrate what I mean, I was once teaching on a 'casual worker agreement', certainly not contracted, and it didn't stop me being a branch officer.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, Serge's post kind of made me go "huh, I didn't think that UCU Solidarity were dodgy", but looking into it I realise I was thinking of UCU Branch Solidarity Network, who are on twitter at ucusolidarity, whereas Serge's post seems to be a reference to UCU Solidarity Movement, who are on twitter at ucu_solidarity. I'm not going to make a Monty Python joke here because those jokes stopped being funny before I was born, but god it's hard to avoid them sometimes. (I don't know much about UCU Branch Solidarity, they seem sound from what I've seen of them but am not a UCU member or really involved in this stuff.)



I think UCU Branch Solidarity is pretty much non factional and came out of the USS strikes etc as just a way for branches to be more connected. But yes, fuck me it all seems very daft and this latest front front could at least have a better name! 

I don't think anyone else noticed but the same day that UCU Commons launched, Socialist Appeal launched a UCU Marxists platform, because "UCU needs Marxists", which I found both funny and depressing at the same time.


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 16, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> Have you met them?
> 
> They argue against industrial action - Gareth Brown thinks we should hold bake sales and organise 'smile strikes' instead, he was very clear about this in his VP campaign.
> 
> ...



Someone is seriously soliciting votes based on 'smile strikes' and thinking of an oh-so-clever way to normalise causalisation?

Glad I'm in a different union tbh. On our campus UCU are in a small minority and reliably noisy and ineffectual.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 16, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Someone is seriously soliciting votes based on 'smile strikes' and thinking of an oh-so-clever way to normalise causalisation?
> 
> Glad I'm in a different union tbh. On our campus UCU are in a small minority and reliably noisy and ineffectual.



EIS?


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 16, 2021)

Yup


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 16, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Yup



I'd love to know more about them. Had a speaker from EIS at some dull activist meeting recently and wish they had been given more time to talk about their dispute.


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 16, 2021)

Can’t pretend to be au fait with internal politics in the EIS but we have good branch officers who work hard for us all, and in whom there’s a lot of trust.

Should edit to add that the EIS represents schoolteachers in Scotland as well, which makes up the bulk of their workload. UCU much stronger in other places.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 16, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Can’t pretend to be au fait with internal politics in the EIS but we have good branch officers who work hard for us all, and in whom there’s a lot of trust.



Sounds wonderful!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2021)

It's quiet in here 
The results are in for the USS ballot and sadly only 37 branches out of 68 are in a position to take action due to low turnout


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 5, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> It's quiet in here
> The results are in for the USS ballot and sadly only 37 branches out of 68 are in a position to take action due to low turnout


Any predictions for what the other one will be like?


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Any predictions for what the other one will be like?



I'd say it's likely to be a smaller turnout if anything, people are precious about their pensions and even that didn't bring out enough votes   
My branch is one of the 37 though   , small mercies and all that.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> It's quiet in here
> The results are in for the USS ballot and sadly only 37 branches out of 68 are in a position to take action due to low turnout


53% turnout overall that is pretty good, especially of such a short ballot period. There have, and continue to be, mistakes with the strategy and tactic of the union but we should not do down these (surprising) results



hitmouse said:


> Any predictions for what the other one will be like?


Turnout will be lower - in 2019 turnout was 53% for USS and just below 50% for JNCHES matters. My guess would be that the difference could be larger this time as most of the strongest branches are pre-92s (though there are exceptions).


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 5, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> 53% turnout overall that is pretty good, especially of such a short ballot period. There have, and continue to be, mistakes with the strategy and tactic of the union but we should not do down these (surprising) results
> 
> 
> Turnout will be lower - in 2019 turnout was 53% for USS and just below 50% for JNCHES matters. My guess would be that the difference could be larger this time as most of the strongest branches are pre-92s (though there are exceptions).


Fair. Yeah, was most curious as to what post-92 ones might get involved in this round? Also, thinking about it I have no idea what academics are doing atm in terms of WFH vs on-campus. Guessing it must vary from place to place, but were you able to do much in-person campaigning, or was this pretty much an entirely virtual ballot campaign?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 5, 2021)

My place (post 92) has a very 'moderate' UCU branch with a very low activist base, combined with an aggressive management that screws us up to the maximum hours allowed in the workloading system.  The ballot will yet again see a high vote for action, but 10 or 20% short of the turnout threshold.  Stress levels are through the roof, which should be the perfect scenario for getting people active and voting for action.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm a voting member and don't do any work at all chilango. Maybe I pretended I do work when I signed up or something, but if I did noone checked, and I didn't have to pay.

Edit - sorry, just seen how old that bit of the thread is.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I'm a voting member and don't do any work at all chilango. Maybe I pretended I do work when I signed up or something, but if I did noone checked, and I didn't have to pay.
> 
> Edit - sorry, just seen how old that bit of the thread is.


No-one in UCU does any work at all, they're all academics innit?  (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fair. Yeah, was most curious as to what post-92 ones might get involved in this round? Also, thinking about it I have no idea what academics are doing atm in terms of WFH vs on-campus. Guessing it must vary from place to place, but were you able to do much in-person campaigning, or was this pretty much an entirely virtual ballot campaign?





hitmouse said:


> No-one in UCU does any work at all, they're all academics innit?  (Sorry, couldn't resist)


I know this was just a joke but actually a decent proportion of the membership are academic related professional staff and those staff are probably more likely to be back on campus compared with the academics.

For my branch this was an almost totally virtual ballot campaign. But I think that could have helped us. Universities are so siloed, and offices locked down these days that door-knocking is not that easy. On the other hand you can call (and leave a voicemail) for ~50 members in an hours phone-banking.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 5, 2021)

Fair - yeah, I vaguely get the impression that among non-academic staff, the people most likely to be in UCU are IT? But I imagine that'll vary massively from place to place. And yeah, hadn't thought about the ways that academia is maybe even more "individualised" than most workplaces, I suppose working hours probably vary enough that there's not really an equivalent to like "leafleting the main gate during a shift change" or similar.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fair - yeah, I vaguely get the impression that among non-academic staff, the people most likely to be in UCU are IT?


Also libraries (IME one of the most unionised and militant sections), but also things like research support, EDI, finance, planning, estates, careers, student support


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

Aggregated turnout of 51% in FourFights.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 5, 2021)

BoatieBird said:


> I'd say it's likely to be a smaller turnout if anything, people are precious about their pensions and even that didn't bring out enough votes
> My branch is one of the 37 though   , small mercies and all that.



Seems more branches voted for pay & conditions action than for USS action?

I think UCU haven't done particularly well on the whole USS mess.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Seems more branches voted for pay & conditions action than for USS action?
> 
> I think UCU haven't done particularly well on the whole USS mess.


Because JNCHES covers many more institutions than USS does.

How so? We've already fought off one attack to stop the defined benefit scheme. We've now got 53% in a ballot run over 18 days. There have been mistakes in the USS fight (not taking the extra 14 days action in 2018 being a prime one) but unions are only as strong as their members.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 5, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> How so? We've already fought off one attack to stop the defined benefit scheme. We've now got 53% in a ballot run over 18 days. There have been mistakes in the USS fight (not taking the extra 14 days action in 2018 being a prime one) but unions are only as strong as their members.



I think the best well-funded defined contribution scheme that UCU could win a fight for would be much better for members than whatever eviscerated defined benefit scheme they can hope to cling on to. But it takes proper leadership to even suggest that.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 5, 2021)

Can't get the institution by institution link to work, but here are are overall figures (from a central ucu email a few minutes ago):

Your branch's results in the Four Fights industrial action ballot are now available at this link, with a spreadsheet containing all other branches' results.

Please note that a branch needs a turnout (that is, votes cast in the ballot as a % of individuals who were entitled to vote) of 50%, as well as a YES vote, before it can legally take part in industrial action in this dispute. This applies to every branch apart from those in Northern Ireland.

The YES vote for strike action was 70% and the YES vote for action short of a strike (ASOS) was 85%.

The *aggregated turnout* across branches that were required to meet that threshold was 51%. That is our highest ever turnout in a sector-wide dispute over these issues.

The total number of branches that are currently in a position to take action in the Four Fights dispute is 54 out of the total of 146 in the dispute. That is because UCU members at our sector conference voted to ballot on a *disaggregated* basis, meaning that each branch has to achieve 50% turnout amongst its own members to gain a legitimate mandate, as well as voting YES.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

Yeah exactly what I expected, your usual crap.

So the leadership of the union (who is this leadership by the way the policy of union is set (officially by congress) should take a decision that is directly contrary to what the overwhelming majority of members want. True leadership there

You fucking lickspittle


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 5, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Yeah exactly what I expected, your usual crap.
> 
> So the leadership of the union (who is this leadership by the way the policy of union is set (officially by congress) should take a decision that is directly contrary to what the overwhelming majority of members want. True leadership there
> 
> You fucking lickspittle



No, I said it was in members best interests and the leadership should have started a debate on it with members.

But you're being a cunt so I'll just leave this thread.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

Good, fuck off bootlicker. 

The defined benefit scheme (which is what members want) is robust and there is not reason to reject it. Any issues with the USS scheme have been purposely created by employers and the USS trustees. 

Workers, in all sectors, have always preferred defined benefit schemes, because they know they are better for them, and the attack on DB schemes is nothing to do with affordability but a political attack by bosses. The loss of a one of the few remaining DB schemes would not only be to the disadvantage of HE staff but to all workers. We need to fight for DB schemes for all.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 5, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> Good, fuck off bootlicker.



Good luck on your ongoing membership drive and winning over comrades 



redsquirrel said:


> The defined benefit scheme (which is what members want) is robust and there is not reason to reject it. Any issues with the USS scheme have been purposely created by employers and the USS trustees.
> 
> Workers, in all sectors, have always preferred defined benefit schemes, because they know they are better for them, and the attack on DB schemes is nothing to do with affordability but a political attack by bosses. The loss of a one of the few remaining DB schemes would not only be to the disadvantage of HE staff but to all workers. We need to fight for DB schemes for all.



And how’s that working out and will continue to work out? If we can’t win the best DB scheme, which we can’t, it’s already lost, then the best DC scheme we could get might be something worth contemplating, no?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

You're not a comrade.
You're a bosses stooge - pretending to be oh so progressive for asking for greater crumbs while helping the bosses steal the cake.

2018 was a huge win, and yes the union has made mistakes but this is a fight we can win if we are willing to commit to it.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 5, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> You're not a comrade.
> You're a bosses stooge - pretending to be oh so progressive for asking for greater crumbs while helping the bosses steal the cake.
> 
> 2018 was a huge win, and yes the union has made mistakes but this is a fight we can win if we are willing to commit to it.



It went to shit in 2016, nothing after that was a win.

Should a rescind my strike vote then or what, if i’m a “bosses stooge”?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

2018 was a major step forward for the union - a real move away from servicing to organising. It saved DB, it brought new members into the union and rejuvenated the culture. It was not a complete success and there are still problems with the union (service culture is still too high).

You could try showing some solidarity, rather than calling for the fight to be thrown in and the leadership to go against members wishes.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 5, 2021)

Pitiful turn out from my branch, 31%. Although 68% yes vote. Library vote 100% for strike. 

Senior management announced another round of restructuring so hopefully if we re ballot might bring us up over 50.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 5, 2021)

redsquirrel said:


> 2018 was a major step forward for the union - a real move away from servicing to organising. It saved DB, it brought new members into the union and rejuvenated the culture. It was not a complete success and there are still problems with the union (service culture is still too high).
> 
> You could try showing some solidarity, rather than calling for the fight to be thrown in and the leadership to go against members wishes.



All I did was suggest that a wider conversation about the best achievable pension should have taken place. I don’t expect most members to agree with me about the best outcomes. 2018 might have been great for the union, but the pension was already shafted in 2016 when they went to career average salary and put a cap above which it was DC.

I show solidarity by voting to strike for things that don’t personally affect me, your playground lickspittle crap would be hilarious if it wasn’t so tragic.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 5, 2021)

Of course, just like you showed solidarity by arguing that staff should be teaching in person last October.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 6, 2021)

Seems my branch fell short by a handful of votes so can't participate unless there's a re-ballot. About 80% of those who did vote were in favour but I guess the system is designed to let apathy win.

I have mixed feelings about whether or not academia is worth saving tbh, but will always come out on strike with people.


----------



## Skim (Nov 6, 2021)

Massive turnout from my branch, with 86% in favour of a strike.


----------



## aqua (Nov 6, 2021)

Good turn out from mine too


----------



## braindancer (Nov 6, 2021)

Our branch was just under 50% on the pensions ballot, but just over on the four fights...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 7, 2021)

Our branch only had 37% turn out ;(


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2021)

54 universities over the line for Four Fights, making 58 in total cos there are 4 that voted over pensions but not this:








						Big mandate for strike action at UK universities over pay & working conditions
					

Members of UCU at UK universities have backed strike action in a ballot over pay and working conditions.




					ucu.org.uk


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 8, 2021)

What do we make of the Grady plan for an aggregated reballot on 4 fights next year?


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 8, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> What do we make of the Grady plan for an aggregated reballot on 4 fights next year?


First I'm hearing of it, but it sounds like a bit of a risky move given that they say "Overall, the pay ballot turnout was 50.6%."


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 8, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> First I'm hearing of it, but it sounds like a bit of a risky move given that they say "Overall, the pay ballot turnout was 50.6%."



It's incredibly risky, particularly as aggregated ballots generally mean lower turnouts, and activists are already tired. But that's what Grady is proposing. Branch Delegate Meeting this Friday.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 8, 2021)

Good turnout in one of my branches. and just over the threshold in the other. (70.6% and 50.6% respectively)


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 10, 2021)

Corona Contract article, for those interested. If anyone would like to get involved in the Corona Contract campaign (which is primarily for casualised members but all welcome) feel free to DM.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 15, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> It's incredibly risky, particularly as aggregated ballots generally mean lower turnouts, and activists are already tired. But that's what Grady is proposing. Branch Delegate Meeting this Friday.


Have the UCU decided/announced what they're doing yet? I was sort of expecting there'd be an announcement after the meeting, but there doesn't seem to have been one. Unless they've somehow managed to drag Friday's meeting out for 48+ hours?


----------



## Cerv (Nov 15, 2021)

https://archive.vn/VOrss
		


support in strange places - in the FT opinion pages even saying that the USS are being excessively cautious in trying to fund the scheme to the point of being disaster proof.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 16, 2021)

UCU out for the first three days of December:








						Universities to be hit with three days of strikes in December
					

58 universities will be hit with three days of strike action from Wednesday 1 December to Friday 3 December.




					ucu.org.uk


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Have the UCU decided/announced what they're doing yet? I was sort of expecting there'd be an announcement after the meeting, but there doesn't seem to have been one. Unless they've somehow managed to drag Friday's meeting out for 48+ hours?



It's out now. The justification for the delay is that legally they need to notify employers of industrial action etc.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 17, 2021)

SpackleFrog said:


> It's out now. The justification for the delay is that legally they need to notify employers of industrial action etc.


In all fairness, compared to certain other unions that might be just gearing up to start balloting over the 2021 pay claim when the UCU action finishes, UCU are moving at lightning speed.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 17, 2021)

Was mildly curious about how the upcoming strikes at 58 institutions compared to the last wave, sounds like it was 61 that got over the line in 2018, and 2019-2020 was 60 at first, rising to 74 after reballots. So sounds like it's fallen off slightly compared to the previous votes, but not by much?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Nov 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> In all fairness, compared to certain other unions that might be just gearing up to start balloting over the 2021 pay claim when the UCU action finishes, UCU are moving at lightning speed.



Yeah that's fair I should have a sign in my house somewhere that says "at least you're not in Unison." 



hitmouse said:


> Was mildly curious about how the upcoming strikes at 58 institutions compared to the last wave, sounds like it was 61 that got over the line in 2018, and 2019-2020 was 60 at first, rising to 74 after reballots. So sounds like it's fallen off slightly compared to the previous votes, but not by much?



Fallen slightly definitely. The pandemic has been demobilising and we weren't as prepared as we could have been going into the ballots - also, ludicrously short ballot window as well, we did alright considering.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Statement and some printable resources from the wobs:








						Support striking university workers and build worker-student solidarity! - Industrial Workers of the World (IWW)
					

Support striking university workers and build worker-student solidarity! Education workers with the University and College Union (UCU) are preparing for another battle around pensions, casualization, pay, and discrimination. This is the third time workers mobilise on these issues which continue…




					iww.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 1, 2021)

Crossposting here:
Goldsmiths strike fundraiser raffle and online poetry thing:








						Goldstrike Poetry Night & Raffle
					

Raising funds to support striking workers at Goldsmiths #goldstrike More info about industrial action at Goldsmiths: https://goldsmithsucu.




					www.eventbrite.com
				




Also, Unison finally due to start balloting soon at 37 unis:








						Higher Education pay ballot - Vote YES to strike for the pay you deserve
					

It is no surprise that a majority of members have decided that a 1.5% pay rise – for the majority of staff – simply isn’t good enough.We can’t wait any longer, 1.5% isn’t going to cut it and we need to let them know now by standing together.




					www.unison.org.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2021)

Good articles here: 









						The struggle so far
					

Friday 3rd was the last day of a three-day strike action held last week by UCU members at 58 universities across Britain. The strike has been in defence of University workers’ pensions, which will …




					educationworker.wordpress.com
				












						From the picket lines
					

The below is written by an ACG member that has taken part in the most recent round of UCU strike action – three days of strike action from 1st-3rd December and ongoing action short of a strik…




					educationworker.wordpress.com


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice, had been keeping an eye on Notes from Below to see if they'd be doing their rank and file bulletin again but seen nothing from them so far. Although at the risk of repeating myself, would mention again that Unison start balloting at some institutions today, so from January 28 onwards there is the possibility of joint action at some universities, maybe.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 13, 2021)

Turns out Unison are balloting over both (USS) pensions and pay:








						USS pension ballot | Higher education | UNISON National
					

What’s the ballot about? This ballot is related to the proposed changes to your pension, the Universities Superannuation Scheme (USS). The




					www.unison.org.uk
				












						Higher Education pay ballot - Vote YES to strike for the pay you deserve
					

It is no surprise that a majority of members have decided that a 1.5% pay rise – for the majority of staff – simply isn’t good enough.We can’t wait any longer, 1.5% isn’t going to cut it and we need to let them know now by standing together.




					www.unison.org.uk
				




I think there's a few names on the pensions list that aren't on the pay one (Cambridge, Leicester, Loughborough, Nottingham, Dundee), so that slightly increases the amount of institutions where there might be joint action when Unison eventually finish balloting. Or maybe they won't get past the threshold, or Unison might call it off anyway, who knows?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 13, 2022)

News from Goldsmiths:








						Goldsmiths hit with international boycott
					

UCU has censured Goldsmiths with the ultimate sanction of a global academic boycott over the university's sacking of up to 46 staff.




					www.ucu.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 28, 2022)

It's back on:








						Over a million students at 68 universities to be impacted by up to 10 days of campus walkouts starting in February
					

University staff are set to walk out for up to 10 days of strike action in two disputes over pensions and pay & working conditions.




					www.ucu.org.uk
				




Would be curious what UCU types think of the strategy here?


> In total 68 UK universities will be hit with strike action in February.
> 
> The full strike dates, with numbers of institutions involved, are:
> 
> ...



Unison HE ballot has just closed, so we should know by some time next week how many, if any, Unison branches have made it past the threshold and what possibilities there are for co-ordinated action.


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2022)

I suspect we hit the threshold and I'm really going to struggle to go on strike for that number of days. I'm a single mum. Any hit on pay is so hard.
I'm still not convinced there is a win where pensions are concerned.


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2022)

Just to say, I will go on strike obviously. But fuck it's going to kill me


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 28, 2022)

aqua said:


> Just to say, I will go on strike obviously. But fuck it's going to kill me


Are there any hardship funds? That used to be a thing. It should be a thing.


----------



## Skim (Jan 28, 2022)

aqua said:


> Just to say, I will go on strike obviously. But fuck it's going to kill me


Can you apply to the strike fund after deductions? My branch was saying it was an under-used resource and urged everyone to claim after the strike in autumn term…


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 28, 2022)

aqua said:


> I suspect we hit the threshold and I'm really going to struggle to go on strike for that number of days. I'm a single mum. Any hit on pay is so hard.
> I'm still not convinced there is a win where pensions are concerned.


If you're not sure, you can check what your place is doing here:








						Institutions being balloted
					

Higher education institutions that will be balloted over pay, working conditions, and USS pensions.




					www.ucu.org.uk
				




Also, just checked, details of how to apply for the strike fund here:








						UCU - UCU Fighting Fund 2022
					

Welcome to UCU’s Membership Portal where you can join the union, manage and update your personal information and find answers to the most frequently raised questions relating to Membership, Employment or the Legal Scheme.




					my.ucu.org.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 28, 2022)

If anyone would like to donate to the strike fund and help ensure that they can keep paying out, details of how to do that are here:








						Donate to the fighting fund
					

UCU's fighting fund supports members involved in disputes




					www.ucu.org.uk


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> If you're not sure, you can check what your place is doing here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already had to apply for the 3 days (well 2 of them obviously) for the recent action. I hate it though.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 28, 2022)

Fair enough, respect to you for it!


----------



## aqua (Jan 28, 2022)

Skim said:


> Can you apply to the strike fund after deductions? My branch was saying it was an under-used resource and urged everyone to claim after the strike in autumn term…


Yeah I have after the recent action. Still makes you feel pretty shit though tbh


----------



## Santino (Jan 28, 2022)

aqua said:


> I'm still not convinced there is a win where pensions are concerned.


I think there is because there's actually no significant risk to the pension fund. It's already worth more than the best forecasts that were contained in the last valuation. The whole thing is a political attack.


----------



## 19force8 (Jan 31, 2022)

aqua said:


> Yeah I have after the recent action. Still makes you feel pretty shit though tbh


I can't tell you what to feel, but it makes me feel better knowing people in your position are standing strong ✊


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 4, 2022)

Fwiw, if anyone's in the market for a big mug, the CWU are flogging these "Direct Action" big mugs as a fundraiser for the UCU strike fund:








						The CWU (@CWUnews)
					

Get your wallets out in solidaritea!  The Direct Action oversized mugs are here ☕️   £7.50 inc P&P. All profits straight to the UCU strike fund.   Your chance to get a cracking mug for your brew and back striking workers. What’s not to love!   https://www.cwu-shop.org/direct-action-pint-mug




					nitter.net
				







__





						Direct Action Pint Mug  | CWU Merchandise Store
					

Direct Action Campaign Pint Mug. £2 from every sale goes towards Direct Action funds.




					www.cwu-shop.org
				




Look like they're in the bi pride flag colours, not sure if that's intentional or not? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cybershot (Feb 4, 2022)

Ironically they look like Sports Direct mug through.  If there's one companies logo you don't use for improving the workplace conditions, or is that part of the irony?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Ironically they look like Sports Direct mug through.  If there's one companies logo you don't use for improving the workplace conditions, or is that part of the irony?


I thought that was the point?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 5, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Ironically they look like Sports Direct mug through.  If there's one companies logo you don't use for improving the workplace conditions, or is that part of the irony?


Yeah, I'm guessing it's designed as a deliberate pisstake?


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 6, 2022)

Partner has UCU elections to vote in. There's an awful lot of paperwork so trying to take a quick short cut here, are there any decent lefties anyone knows of on those ballots who you'd recommend? Just as a starter like, before she ploughs through the paperwork.


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 6, 2022)

Avoid anyone from UCU Agenda (aka UCU Surrender). Not that the crafty buggers ever declare their affiliation. If anyone knows which ones they are, please let us know so I can give them a swerve.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 6, 2022)

I work at two institutions that have voted for industrial action. I will be on the picket lines at both places.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 6, 2022)

I don't know too much about internal UCU stuff, but fwiw, UCU Left candidates are listed here:








						UCU Left
					

For a democratic accountable campaigning union




					uculeft.org
				




UCU Commons candidates are here:








						UCU NEC elections 2021-22
					

The 2021-22 round of elections for UCU’s National Executive Committee (NEC) will open on Thursday 27 January 2022 and close on Tuesday 1 March 2022. UCU Commons is putting forward the following can…




					ucucommons.org


----------



## Serge Forward (Feb 6, 2022)

UCU coming is the Grady Bunch no? Hmm... a mixed bag. UCU left were always a bit Swerpy. Is that still the case. At least they're not agenda. I'll figure summat out.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 6, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Partner has UCU elections to vote in. There's an awful lot of paperwork so trying to take a quick short cut here, are there any decent lefties anyone knows of on those ballots who you'd recommend? Just as a starter like, before she ploughs through the paperwork.


Juliana Ojinnaka is from my region and she's done a decent job on our regional committee. Alan Barker's always struck me as someone who's got decent politics but also good sense. 


Serge Forward said:


> Avoid anyone from UCU Agenda (aka UCU Surrender). Not that the crafty buggers ever declare their affiliation. If anyone knows which ones they are, please let us know so I can give them a swerve.


All the ones stating they are backing Maxine Looby for VP are whatever the Broad Left/Agenda/whatever - so Adam Ozanne, Ann Gow, Joanne de Groot, Ryan Prout, Dyfig Jones (I may have missed some)


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 6, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> UCU coming is the Grady Bunch no? Hmm... a mixed bag. UCU left were always a bit Swerpy. Is that still the case. At least they're not agenda. I'll figure summat out.


I mean, they use the Patented SWP Font, that's a bit of a giveaway:





The only name I recognise on there is someone I used to know a bit in the 2000s, he was definitely in the SWP in about 2005 but that was a long time ago now so dunno.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2022)

Long, detailed, and even possibly (?) quite accurate Observer article today ....

Battle lines drawn over the futuew of UK's biggest pension fund

It's by Jasper Jolly, in the Observer's business pages, and focusses mostly on the financial technicalities of the Universities Superannuation Scheme, tather than on the strike specifically -- a good few quotes from UCU though, tbf.

Anyone here qualified to comment on the superannuation fund's finances though? To give any informed view on how accurate or not that article is?

(This PCS member offers full strike support to you all, anyway!    )


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm not qualified to offer advice on financial technicalities, but Jasper Jolly is a great name, it's like someone's parody imagination of what a posh English person might be called.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 7, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Long, detailed, and even possibly (?) quite accurate Observer article today ....
> 
> Battle lines drawn over the futuew of UK's biggest pension fund
> 
> ...


At its heart the dispute is not technical it is political - this is about the trustees and employers wanting to get rid of defined benefit.That was there aim in 2018 and it is still their aim, they have just made a change of tack and are trying to salami slice the DB scheme rather than outright remove it.

Most of the technical details support UCU position - the assumptions made by the trustees are absurd - but really by the by.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Also suppose it's worth mentioning again that the USS scheme only applies to some (mostly-pre-92) unis, whereas the pay/Four Fights thing is more universal, and there's a mandate for action at 64 places over pay/Four Fights, but only 44 over pensions.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 7, 2022)

redsquirrel  : Fair enough -- I really do get how political this dispute is, but I was also wondering about where the trustees and bosses were coming from about the financial side.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 8, 2022)

Bit of a niche one this, but in case anyone feels like contributing:


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 9, 2022)

Here's what the 9 Unison branches who got past the threshold are doing:








						University members to take action on pay and pensions | Article | News | UNISON National
					

Dates announced as ballots at 10 institutions pass the legal threshold for turnout




					www.unison.org.uk


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 11, 2022)

I've just finished work for the week so that's me out until the 23rd.
I'm not looking forward to the financial hit, or the mountain of work that'll be there on my return, but I am very much looking forward to a few days off work.

If anyone fancies adding their name to this it would be appreciated 

https://speakout.web.ucu.org.uk/urgent-we-call-upon-open-university-to-resolve-pension-and-pay-disputes/


----------



## aqua (Feb 11, 2022)

That's how I feel too tbh boatiebird.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 14, 2022)

Fwiw, here's a Solfed statement:




__





						Support the Higher Education Workers Strike - Refuse to Cross Picket Lines! | Solidarity Federation
					





					solfed.org.uk
				




And Glasgow wobs are doing a picket line visit on Thursday:


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 14, 2022)

Also in Glasgow, tomorrow morning:


----------



## Benjamin F (Feb 14, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Fwiw, here's a Solfed statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers, but this is largely organised by IWW members in Dumfries. The Dumfries campus is 70 miles from Glasgow. Though technically the Dumfries Wobs are members of the Clydeside branch as they are not (yet) separately chartered.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 14, 2022)

Benjamin F said:


> Cheers, but this is largely organised by IWW members in Dumfries. The Dumfries campus is 70 miles from Glasgow. Though technically the Dumfries Wobs are members of the Clydeside branch as they are not (yet) separately chartered.


Sooner or later, I manage to turn every thread I post on into a "hitmouse understands fuck all about geography" thread, and apparently that time is now for this one.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 15, 2022)

Occupations in Sheffield, anywhere else?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 16, 2022)

Crossposting here, in the local Goldsmiths dispute Unison are going to be out from March 2nd-4th:




__





						Confirmation of Ballot Result / Strike Dates | UNISON Goldsmiths
					





					unisongoldsmiths.org.uk
				



Goldsmiths UCU have their own, somewhat more ambitious programme of action:








						Statement for Students about Industrial Action, Spring 2022 | Goldsmiths University and College Union
					

Statement and FAQ to students from the staff union (GUCU) about industrial action in Spring 2022: Dear students, As many of you already know, the staff union (GUCU) had a branch meeting on Monday 6 De




					goldsmithsucu.org


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Occupations in Sheffield, anywhere else?




Pretty sure the Hicks building was the one that always got occupied when I was a student there over 20 years ago.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 18, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Pretty sure the Hicks building was the one that always got occupied when I was a student there over 20 years ago.


Sheffield up to 4 buildings now:


Also Liverpool:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 18, 2022)

Sorry, posted this on the Strike! thread, but should probably go here:



Lord Camomile said:


> Not going to pretend to understand this at 6pm on a Friday, but I think this is good news..?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 22, 2022)

Crossposting from the strike thread, City University has been totally closed these past few days, which shows what can be achieved with cross-union action:




__





						Statement on partial campus closure | City, University of London
					

The University campus will be partially closed on Monday 28th February, Tuesday 1st March and Wednesday 2nd March.




					www.city.ac.uk
				




Strike fund for City University Unison is here:








						City University UNISON Strike Fund, organized by City University UNISON
					

SUPPORT FUND FOR LOW-PAID STRIKING WORKERS AT CITY, UNIVERSITY OF LONDON   … City University UNISON needs your support for City University UNISON Strike Fund



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 23, 2022)

Bad news :-(
Can't ever see them reversing this decision.









						Dispute 'far from over' says UCU as employers force through pension cuts
					

UCU has told university employers to expect more industrial action, including a marking and assessment boycott, as UUK's proposals that would lead to devastating cuts to USS pensions were ratified at a meeting of the JNC today.




					www.ucu.org.uk


----------



## Benjamin F (Feb 23, 2022)

The causes that the UCU strike are fighting for are just (today is my first day back in after 7 windswept chilly days on the picket line), but I honestly can't see how the strike can be successful. The union is in a weaker position than 2019-20 (and the strike action wasn't terrible effective then), where I work, and I assume the circumstances are similar at many HE institutions. The union here lost good members who retired during Covid, but we haven't had much of chance to speak to new staff and have the informal union conversations, because of remote teaching and social distancing. Similarly the vital links to students have not developed as strongly because of the same factors. Staff as whole are worn out by the additional demands of Covid and the prolonged campaign which seems to have gone on for years without resolution. The union oddly seems to underplay the initial (though brief) 2018 success. Here the strike whilst still resulting in most classes being cancelled and delays in 'vital admin' was far less thorough than in recent years. Zoom has made it easier for scabs to scab, by moving lectures online for. More importantly the University management and students are now used to disruption, so impact is reduced.

It is not just about the just of the cause, but the likelihood of success. So right cause - wrong time. If, as with the the Four Fights, I'll obviously stay out next week and continue to support the Union, but I wish I could feel more positive about the likely outcomes. Instead I fear, if it leads to an all-out strike (potentially its only small chance of success) it will instead result in weakening the union further, as fewer people will remain loyal. Maybe the Union Exec have a clever trick up their sleeve and I am being unduly pessimistic (it has been known) but past experience has taught me to expect little from that quarter. Sorry for the downbeat message. Hopefully someone can post up reasons for greater optimism, which I can then share around.

(Edit: some spelling and grammar corrections)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 23, 2022)

Benjamin F said:


> The causes that the UCU strike are fighting for are just (today is my first day back in after 7 windswept chilly days on the picket line), but I honestly can't see how the strike can be successful. The union is in a weaker position than 2019-20 (and the strike action wasn't terrible effective then), where I work, and I assume the circumstances are similar at many HE institutions. The union here lost good members who retired during Covid, but we haven't had much of chance to speak to new staff and have the informal union conversations, because of remote teaching and social distancing. Similarly the vital links to students have not developed as strongly because of the same factors. Staff as whole are worn out by the additional demands of Covid and the prolonged campaign which seems to have gone on for years without resolution. The union oddly seems to underplay the initial (though brief) 2018 success. Here the strike whilst still resulting in most classes being cancelled and delays in 'vital admin' was far less thorough than in recent years. Zoom has made it easier for scabs to scab, by moving lectures online for. More importantly the University management and students are now used to disruption, so impact is reduced.
> 
> It is not just about the just of the cause, but the likelihood of success. So right cause - wrong time. If, as with the the Four Fights, I'll obviously stay out next week and continue to support the Union, but I wish I could feel more positive about the likely outcomes. Instead I fear, if it leads to an all-out strike (potentially its only small chance of success) it will instead result in weakening the union further, as fewer people will remain loyal. Maybe the Union Exec have a clever trick up their sleeve and I am being unduly pessimistic (it has been known) but past experience has taught me to expect little from that quarter. Sorry for the downbeat message. Hopefully someone can post up reasons for greater optimism, which I can then share around.
> 
> (Edit: some spelling and grammar corrections)



My only hope is that people will realise now that the shit has hit the fan. Our pensions have been slashed and unless urgent mass action is taken immediately we can forget ever retiring comfortably.


----------



## Benjamin F (Feb 23, 2022)

Jeff Robinson said:


> My only hope is that people will realise now that the shit has hit the fan. Our pensions have been slashed and unless urgent mass action is taken immediately we can forget ever retiring comfortably.


That's what I was fearing, a strategy of more of the same, but dependent on getting a broad group of people who have so far been either unaware or highly distracted from engaging with this suddenly and effectively. This is highly unlikely to happen. Some are sympathetic, but cowardly or vulnerable (happy that others strike, but fear being victimised/not having contract renewed/no longer funding in place) if they take action. Others are positioned where the impact won't hit them  - _I can always move to a better job _ - or arrogantly misguided enough to believe it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 23, 2022)

Benjamin F said:


> That's what I was fearing, getting a broad group of people who have so far been either unaware or highly distracted from engaging with this suddenly and effectively is highly unlikely to happen. Some are sympathetic, but cowardly or vulnerable (happy that others strike, but fear being victimised/not having contract renewed/no longer funding in place) if they take action. Others are positioned where the impact won't hit them  - _I can always move to a better job _ - or arrogantly misguided enough to believe it.



It has been dispiriting to see strike action fritter away over the years. Many people feel pulverised and burnt out, have lost a large amount of money and in the face of employer intransigence, don't see the point in continuing. The thing that has really pissed me off though is the total lack of support of more senior members of staff. Strike action here has been made up almost entirely of junior members of staff, and people on part-time and fixed-term contracts. For people earning £90k+ a year losing a week or 10 days wages will have a fuck all effect on their lives, but - literally bar one person - Professors haven't shown a smidgen of solidarity (in my department at least). The fight for a decent pension, an end to casualisation and pay inequality has been shouldered almost exclusively by the people who need their salaries the most. 

Like I said, this pension hit will be make or break. Either it will absolutely shatter people's spirit or it will mobilise enough anger and concern to finally turn the corner. There has undoubtedly been a massive change in mood in academia since the decision was made yesterday


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 23, 2022)

Benjamin F said:


> It is not just about the just of the cause, but the likelihood of success. So right cause - wrong time. If, as with the the Four Fights, I'll obviously stay out next week and continue to support the Union, but I wish I could feel more positive about the likely outcomes. Instead I fear, if it leads to an all-out strike (potentially its only small chance of success) it will instead result in weakening the union further, as fewer people will remain loyal. Maybe the Union Exec have a clever trick up their sleeve and I am being unduly pessimistic (it has been known) but past experience has taught me to expect little from that quarter. Sorry for the downbeat message. Hopefully someone can post up reasons for greater optimism, which I can then share around.


I mean, not to be too one-track, but in terms of optimism the fact that we've seen proper cross-union action for the first time in ages feels like a very positive development? I mean, looking at that City statement again, if they could get that happening at insitutions across the UK instead of a tiny handful that'd be a real shift... but then again, we're a long way off there.
On the other hand, as bad news goes, this lockout/deducting 100% of pay for ASOS shit seems as significant as the pensions stuff?








						Staff warn rogue university bosses to prepare for more strike action over pay deductions
					

UCU has warned hardline university bosses that they could be hit with even more strike action - on top of the ten days already planned - if they go ahead with 100% deductions in pay for staff taking action short of a strike (ASOS).




					www.ucu.org.uk


----------



## aqua (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm still just not convinced by the action having any impact at all, but then I am but meh about a few HE sector things atm so it's all rolled into one.
I am however thoroughly enjoying time off to recharge after the last two years.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 1, 2022)

Hmmm, as much as I'd like to be proper strike boosterish it has felt like energy/numbers have been pretty low this last two weeks compared to November/December. And the weather wasn't even shit this morning so can't blame it on that.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 1, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Hmmm, as much as I'd like to be proper strike boosterish it has felt like energy/numbers have been pretty low this last two weeks compared to November/December. And the weather wasn't even shit this morning so can't blame it on that.


I am literally the only one out of a team of fifteen striking this week...  down from three last week...


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah, based on what I've seen of the pickets these last two weeks it's hard to see a way to winning the dispute - the current level of action doesn't really seem to have UUK/UCEA running scared, I suppose the "correct" answer is that action needs to be more intense and disruptive but it doesn't look to me like the membership would have much appetite for more strikes in the immediate future, so really struggling to see a way the UCU could win from here.


----------



## aqua (Mar 3, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, based on what I've seen of the pickets these last two weeks it's hard to see a way to winning the dispute - the current level of action doesn't really seem to have UUK/UCEA running scared, I suppose the "correct" answer is that action needs to be more intense and disruptive but it doesn't look to me like the membership would have much appetite for more strikes in the immediate future, so really struggling to see a way the UCU could win from here.


Locally we have been really quiet this strike. I think the general consensus is if we were going to 'win' it would have happened by now. Striking numbers were low, energy low. Not a reflection on our local union leaders tbh, but just an overlying sense of 'not sure what the point is here'.


----------



## aqua (Mar 4, 2022)

Another week announced for the end of this month. Are they taking the piss?


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2022)

WTF? 
I _could _dip into my savings to make up the financial loss, but it's the effect on my workload that really worries me.
I've worked about an extra 10 hours this week to catch up from the last strike, and I've got some leave planned mid-March that I really don't want to cancel.
Talk about a rock and a hard place


----------



## aqua (Mar 4, 2022)

Single income here. Days lost have a huge impact on me and the kids. I'm hoping to have to really think about this and if I can afford it. I think part of my issue is I don't really feel anything positive will come from it.


----------



## Benjamin F (Mar 4, 2022)

Aye, how can they call more strikes when they haven't had the data back on how (un)successful that last few weeks' actions were. It looks contemptuous. I'll be the only c*** still out at this rate, Never remind turning up for pickets....

Marking boycott is the only time we have real power. Management don't give a hoot if students education is affected. But if students can't graduate, graduate recruitment is impacted. Needs a clever strategy to manage effectively given the differences in assessment timetables within and between institutions. I have, however, little doubt that the Union leadership is incapable of such creative, tactical thinking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2022)

it would be better if ucu co-ordinated at all with unison. that would help both unions in their disputes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 4, 2022)

Woof, sounds grim, and certainly diminishing returns


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> it would be better if ucu co-ordinated at all with unison. that would help both unions in their disputes.


I still don't understand the history and other factors at play on this, but aye, would certainly help, you think.

But, then, I honestly don't have a whole lot of faith in UNISON at a national level.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 4, 2022)

FFS - I'm essentially the sole earner, we don't have any savings and we're always overdrawn by the end of the month.  Losing another week's wages will REALLY fuck us over.  

My role isn't student-facing - I'm in a research role at UCL, so my striking doesn't cause any pain to the University - I basically just massively inconvenience myself and to a lesser extent other members of my team.  

Will have to think hard about this...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I still don't understand the history and other factors at play on this, but aye, would certainly help, you think.
> 
> But, then, I honestly don't have a whole lot of faith in UNISON at a national level.


tbh i don't think we'd be in quite the shit we are if the unison (or ucu) leadership had any notion of how to lead. if there was any way to join a fighting union like the rmt i'd be off out of unison like a shot.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i don't think we'd be in quite the shit we are if the unison (or ucu) leadership had any notion of how to lead. if there was any way to join a fighting union like the rmt i'd be off out of unison like a shot.


I mean, what I've heard from people on the Unison negotiating team is that they want to get the balloting timetable properly synched up with UCU (and indeed Unite, EIS, GMB etc) for the 2022 pay claims. But there's still no guarantee of that, and "we want to try and get the 2022 negotiations in a better place" is not much comfort when it comes to the 2021 round.
If you're in London, is IWGB an option at all?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, what I've heard from people on the Unison negotiating team is that they want to get the balloting timetable properly synched up with UCU (and indeed Unite, EIS, GMB etc) for the 2022 pay claims. But there's still no guarantee of that, and "we want to try and get the 2022 negotiations in a better place" is not much comfort when it comes to the 2021 round.


Would be encouraging if it works out, but the impression I get is that every year they seem to be playing catch-up and don't get plans in gear soon enough before the next round of negotiating starts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, what I've heard from people on the Unison negotiating team is that they want to get the balloting timetable properly synched up with UCU (and indeed Unite, EIS, GMB etc) for the 2022 pay claims. But there's still no guarantee of that, and "we want to try and get the 2022 negotiations in a better place" is not much comfort when it comes to the 2021 round.
> If you're in London, is IWGB an option at all?


i've only heard of them organising around cleaners and security guards, generally where they've been outsourced


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> i've only heard of them organising around cleaners and security guards, generally where they've been outsourced


You're probably right there. Don't suppose you fancy a sudden change of career?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> You're probably right there. Don't suppose you fancy a sudden change of career?


gentleman of leisure sounds good to me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, what I've heard from people on the Unison negotiating team is that they want to get the balloting timetable properly synched up with UCU (and indeed Unite, EIS, GMB etc) for the 2022 pay claims. But there's still no guarantee of that, and "we want to try and get the 2022 negotiations in a better place" is not much comfort when it comes to the 2021 round.
> If you're in London, is IWGB an option at all?


sadly there's no way i can really describe my job as transport related, except in the movement of information


----------



## aqua (Mar 4, 2022)

braindancer said:


> FFS - I'm essentially the sole earner, we don't have any savings and we're always overdrawn by the end of the month.  Losing another week's wages will REALLY fuck us over.
> 
> My role isn't student-facing - I'm in a research role at UCL, so my striking doesn't cause any pain to the University - I basically just massively inconvenience myself and to a lesser extent other members of my team.
> 
> Will have to think hard about this...


This is literally me. I'm not student facing. I'm the sole income in my house. Another week will destroy my household finances. I've been able to cope so far but for another 5 days? I'm going to have to seriously think about this.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 4, 2022)

Me too.
Not student facing, the only impact will be on me and my poor overworked colleagues


----------



## strung out (Mar 4, 2022)

Sending lots of love and solidarity to all of you. Times like this I realise how lucky I am to work for a university that uses LGPS rather than USS.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 8, 2022)

At last week's rally, I suggested that we storm and occupy Woburn House. I didn't get any takers. 😆


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> Sending lots of love and solidarity to all of you. Times like this I realise how lucky I am to work for a university that uses LGPS rather than USS.


I mean, isn't the difference there that LGPS got rinsed back in 2011, and they're just now fucking over USS to LGPS levels?
Also I think for the next round they're not making any distinction between the pension days and four fights days, so probably won't make any difference in terms of number of strike days?

Am curious what people think the way forward should be - I've heard people suggest marking boycotts would be a good way to cause an impact without being as financially damaging as strike action, except for at the places that are doing big deductions for ASOS anyway?


----------



## strung out (Mar 10, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, isn't the difference there that LGPS got rinsed back in 2011, and they're just now fucking over USS to LGPS levels?


I wasn't in LGPS back in 2011, but having been a member of both LGPS and USS since 2014, I was under the impression that LGPS is far better than USS at the moment. 

For my salary level, I pay 5.8% of my salary for 1/49 into my pension with LGPS. USS is currently 9.8% for 1/75 and set to get worse.

Death in service and lump sums etc. might make them slightly more even (can't remember all the details of what's included), but they seem miles away from each other.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 10, 2022)

strung out said:


> I wasn't in LGPS back in 2011, but having been a member of both LGPS and USS since 2014, I was under the impression that LGPS is far better than USS at the moment.
> 
> For my salary level, I pay 5.8% of my salary for 1/49 into my pension with LGPS. USS is currently 9.8% for 1/75 and set to get worse.
> 
> Death in service and lump sums etc. might make them slightly more even (can't remember all the details of what's included), but they seem miles away from each other.


I don't know what numbers mean! I was kind of going off a vague sense that the USS universities were the posh ones, trying to pin down what I thought the specific differences were I thought maybe USS was still final salary, but turns out that got fucked back in 2011 as well. Beyond vague "I reckons", I swear I've had a conversation with an experienced HE unionist who told me that USS was better at the moment, but after this next round of fuckery goes through it might end up being worse than LGPS, but can't remember any specifics there. In conclusion, I should probably not become a professional pensions adviser.


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 11, 2022)

Would be interested to know more about this - does anyone know if there are other cases of UCU reps/officers being targeted at the moment? Although this sounds like this is FE so maybe a bit different:


----------



## strung out (Mar 11, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I don't know what numbers mean! I was kind of going off a vague sense that the USS universities were the posh ones, trying to pin down what I thought the specific differences were I thought maybe USS was still final salary, but turns out that got fucked back in 2011 as well. Beyond vague "I reckons", I swear I've had a conversation with an experienced HE unionist who told me that USS was better at the moment, but after this next round of fuckery goes through it might end up being worse than LGPS, but can't remember any specifics there. In conclusion, I should probably not become a professional pensions adviser.


Yeah, this person was mistaken. LGPS is definitely superior to USS, and will be even more so if these USS changes go through.

Essentially, LGPS members have less taken from their salary (that's the percentage figure I quoted), but get more in their pension (that's the fractional figure I quoted).


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 16, 2022)

Crossposting this here cos uni stuff:


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 17, 2022)

New ballots starting cos the current mandate expires soon:








						Ballots for industrial action open today at universities across the UK
					

UCU today began balloting staff to take further industrial action over cuts to pensions and deteriorating pay and conditions.




					www.ucu.org.uk
				



Unless the average UCU member is far more enthusiastic than the posters here, and I suspect that's probably not the case, I imagine the turnout for this one probably won't be that great. 😐 Hopefully they'll at least get a decent mandate for ASOS?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 12, 2022)

Results of the Four Fights reballot are out, 36 branches got past the threshold for strike action this time, and 38 for ASOS:








						Staff at 36 UK universities back further strike action in ballot over pay and working conditions
					

Staff at thirty-six UK universities have voted in favour of strike action in a dispute over pay and working conditions which could see higher education hit by further disruption this academic year.




					www.ucu.org.uk
				



I dunno what the way forward is from here, it feels to me like marking boycotts and stuff might be an effective way to cause disruption without making members lose even more money, except for at those places that are doing 100% deductions for ASOS, but dunno how much that would achieve if it's limited to 38 universities anyway?
Meanwhile, the 2022 pay claim negotiations are now starting, or rather not starting, since UCEA's response to the joint pay claim so far seems to be "get fukd lol":








						Delays to university pay talks are 'unacceptable' say unions | Article, News | News | UNISON National
					

The UCEA's decision not to present a pay offer 'sends a message that employers don't understand the urgency of the issue'




					www.unison.org.uk


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Results of the Four Fights reballot are out, 36 branches got past the threshold for strike action this time, and 38 for ASOS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye, saw people talking about some of the results as they came in on social media last night. Obviously don't have the full picture, but from the outside it's both impressive but also seems like the strain is really starting to tell.

Particularly if there's going to be more action around this year's claim. Speaking of...



hitmouse said:


> Meanwhile, the 2022 pay claim negotiations are now starting, or rather not starting, since UCEA's response to the joint pay claim so far seems to be "get fukd lol":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuuuuuuuuuup. Understandably, rather pissed a lot of people off.

I actually printed off this year's claim and the UCEA 'response' earlier, in some daft belief that I'm going to read it and then summarise for members who had arguably their first taste of union activism on the picket lines over the past month or so.

That said, I'm a little worried that rather than getting even more pissed off, some members will go the other direction and take it as "well, what's the point in strike action if they just respond with nothing?"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2022)

This has been throwing me a bit and would like to get to the bottom of it:


> The UCEA was *presented with the unions’ fully evidenced pay claim at the end of February*, and had over a month to consider it and prepare an offer.



Whereas on their website, the UCEA say:


> Joint trade unions' claim​This was sent to UCEA at the end of March 2022



I saw in some union material they said something like "the UCEA has had the headline claims for a month", so had assumed the claims were sent earlier and then the full detail followed at the end of March, but that quote from the UNISON page would suggest it all came at the end of February


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 12, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> This has been throwing me a bit and would like to get to the bottom of it:
> 
> 
> Whereas on their website, the UCEA say:
> ...


Yeah, I think your first assumption seems like the only way of making sense of it? Although suppose I can't fully rule out UCEA lying/someone absent-mindedly writing the wrong month somewhere?


Lord Camomile said:


> That said, I'm a little worried that rather than getting even more pissed off, some members will go the other direction and take it as "well, what's the point in strike action if they just respond with nothing?"


Yeah, it is a worry - it's a national dispute but, if we can't confidently rely on winning a national ballot, we're left fighting it as a collection of local disputes, and obviously if we can get enough branches over the line that has a real impact, but if not then you just get a handful of the most militant and best-organised branches going out to fight a national dispute on their own. With the cost of living crisis really starting to bite, and UCEA not seeming very willing to defuse the situation by making a generous offer that'll buy everyone off, I can see more Unison branches getting across the line this time but the worry I've heard, and that it sounds plausible, is that we might end up with Unison members/non-academic staff entering into the fight just as the number of UCU branches that can get over the threshold starts to fall because this last round burnt everyone out?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, I think your first assumption seems like the only way of making sense of it? Although suppose I can't fully rule out UCEA lying/someone absent-mindedly writing the wrong month somewhere?
> 
> Yeah, it is a worry - it's a national dispute but, if we can't confidently rely on winning a national ballot, we're left fighting it as a collection of local disputes, and obviously if we can get enough branches over the line that has a real impact, but if not then you just get a handful of the most militant and best-organised branches going out to fight a national dispute on their own. With the cost of living crisis really starting to bite, and UCEA not seeming very willing to defuse the situation by making a generous offer that'll buy everyone off, I can see more Unison branches getting across the line this time but the worry I've heard, and that it sounds plausible, is that we might end up with Unison members/non-academic staff entering into the fight just as the number of UCU branches that can get over the threshold starts to fall because this last round burnt everyone out?


Aye, likewise, sadly. I mean, UNISON only had 9 branches striking in the first place!

Was pondering the other day, whether it'd make sense to regroup and plan something big, properly co-ordinated between all five unions, for the start of the next academic year. I get the sense that a general feeling is "keep up the pressure/momentum while you can", but aside from member burnout we're about to hit the time of year when action will be largely ineffectual (maybe something like admissions might have an impact?).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2022)

It's also taken me far too long to realise that one of the reasons that UCU seem more together and on top of all this than UNISON is because they're a dedicated HE union, whereas UNISON covers loads of different sectors and, frankly, this simply doesn't seem like a huge priority/focus for them.

Certainly not in the same way as UCU, at least.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 12, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aye, likewise, sadly. I mean, UNISON only had 9 branches striking in the first place!
> 
> Was pondering the other day, whether it'd make sense to regroup and plan something big, properly co-ordinated between all five unions, for the start of the next academic year. I get the sense that a general feeling is "keep up the pressure/momentum while you can", but aside from member burnout we're about to hit the time of year when action will be largely ineffectual (maybe something like admissions might have an impact?).


Yeah, I kind of think of that (fingers crossed) as what's hopefully going to happen with the '22 pay claim, but again that all depends on union balloting timetables, as well as hoping that the branches who got over the threshold this time aren't too exhausted and burntout to do it again?


Lord Camomile said:


> It's also taken me far too long to realise that one of the reasons that UCU seem more together and on top of all this than UNISON is because they're a dedicated HE union, whereas UNISON covers loads of different sectors and, frankly, this simply doesn't seem like a huge priority/focus for them.
> 
> Certainly not in the same way as UCU, at least.


I mean, there's something in that, it feels like the places I can see UNISON putting resources into doing really good organising seem like they're mostly in care fwiw? But on the other hand, UNISON does have HE as a specific service group, and you'd hope it'd be a big priority within that service group?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, I kind of think of that (fingers crossed) as what's hopefully going to happen with the '22 pay claim, but again that all depends on union balloting timetables, as well as hoping that the branches who got over the threshold this time aren't too exhausted and burntout to do it again?


Again, have absolutely 0 perspective on other branches, but I'd like to think mine _could _do it again, with the right circumstances and using the time to give ourselves our own headwind. Hell, some of us didn't think we could do it this time!  Do have that double-edged sword of gaining members over the two strikes (yay!) meaning the number we need to vote in order to get over that threshold is now that much higher (booo!) 



hitmouse said:


> I mean, there's something in that, it feels like the places I can see UNISON putting resources into doing really good organising seem like they're mostly in care fwiw? But on the other hand, UNISON does have HE as a specific service group, and you'd hope it'd be a big priority within that service group?


You would hope...

But, just to point to one example that I feel is emblematic of a larger issue, if you look at the UNISON's HE page*, the first link is to a page about the ballot for the _first_ round of strikes, which doesn't inspire a huge amount of confidence  action. Think I've said before, we've got a great regional organiser, full of energy and enthusiasm, but certainly don't feel much support from the national level, either on the campaign or in our branch.





*think the service group is Education Services, rather than just HE, although I don't know if 'service groups within a service group' is a thing?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm in UCU in a non-academic professional services role. None of my colleagues support the strike, it's very much regarded as a lecturers strike.  My colleagues all see the strike as a bit of an anachronistic joke that's nothing to do with the smooth running of the university.


----------



## aqua (Apr 13, 2022)

I have to say I'm seriously considering leaving UCU. They don't represent me, this last strike has really hit that home. I'm disappointed. I still don't think it's winnable. Unsure atm.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2022)

Just came up in my feed, seems like an email members received from Grady today hasn't gone down well.



Seems to be taken as "let's give up this one", though other have suggested she's not _necessarily_ saying stop everything on this campaign.

"Indefinite strike action" sounds... wild 



PursuedByBears said:


> I'm in UCU in a non-academic professional services role. None of my colleagues support the strike, it's very much regarded as a lecturers strike.  My colleagues all see the strike as a bit of an anachronistic joke that's nothing to do with the smooth running of the university.



Out of interest, are those colleagues members too? Do you know if they have any view on the UNISON strikes? Though I suppose that largely depends if you work at one of the few unis where the UNISON branch _was_ out on strike.



aqua said:


> I have to say I'm seriously considering leaving UCU. They don't represent me, this last strike has really hit that home. I'm disappointed. I still don't think it's winnable. Unsure atm.




Properly sucks. Clearly sounds like there's a strain on different parts of the membership, can only hope a way out is found that most, if not all, can get back behind.

And, as ever, fuck the shitty bastards who put us all in this position in the first place


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 13, 2022)

LC very much beat me to my response there. To aqua, I suppose I'd also ask what your local branch is like, and if there's any other union that you could see yourself joining instead?

As to what Grady says, I hate that I'm in the position of kind of agreeing with a union leader who's in the position of winding down a strike here, but I think she might be right. I'd like to think that there could be things achieved from a marketing boycott, but still, we're talking about 38 or 39 branches having a mandate for action out of around 145 or so included in the national bargaining talks. I'd be very happy to hear a winning strategy if anyone has one, but further action now just seems like sending those 40 or so branches out to keep losing money and enthusiasm while trying to influence a national employer's body that don't give a shit because the majority of their members will be totally unaffected?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2022)

Aye, tbh, can easily see the frustration coming from both sides.

Activists who have undoubtedly just put a whole lot of effort into a second massive GTVO push, that's got to be galling. Only just clicked, but maybe Grady's comments are off the back of those results, and as you say it's a question of whether there's a winning strategy with 38/39 branches?

From the other end of it though, also totally get how real the issue is for a lot of members, having already sacrificed, cumulatively, more than half a month's pay. I'm pretty damned certain a lot of my colleagues who are members wouldn't have even made it this far.

Uuuhggggghghhh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2022)

Also makes me worry further about this year's negotiations, and UCEA's lack of an offer, in the context of all this.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 20, 2022)

This looks like it could be worthwhile, anyone know owt about the people/branches behind it?








						RANK + FILE #1: HANDS OFF OUR JOBS!
					

A series organised by rank and file members for rank and file members, aiming to increase awareness of trade union activites.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2022)

I am seriously fucking angry


----------



## hitmouse (May 4, 2022)

A note on timetables (don't think any of this is confidential): the final pay negotiating meeting is tomorrow, UNISON are due to run a consultative ballot on the final offer from 11-27 May, followed by a meeting of the HE exec on the 30th. If, as seems likely, they decide to move to a disaggregate ballot, branches will be asked to hold a quorate branch committee meeting, with a regional officer present, between 31 May and 7 June, to get their response in. Branches need to hold this meeting to be included in the ballot. How they decided to pick a week where two days are lost due to bank holidays as the one week where all branches need to hold a meeting is beyond me, but there you go. Anyway, if you're a UNISON member in HE I would suggest that you contact your branch to make sure they're making arrangements to hold a meeting with a regional officer present during that time, and if you're a HE worker who's a member of another union maybe you should contact your local branch just to be on the safe side.


----------



## hitmouse (May 4, 2022)

Article from Tribune, a few weeks old now:








						In the Universities, There’s No Shortcut to Victory
					

Despite the second longest period of strikes in the UCU's history, university management remains more entrenched against worker demands than ever – now is the time to organise and rebuild.




					tribunemag.co.uk
				



Tend to agree with most of it, but really hope the talk about 2023 doesn't mean that they're essentially giving up on the 2022 pay claim?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> A note on timetables (don't think any of this is confidential): the final pay negotiating meeting is tomorrow, UNISON are due to run a consultative ballot on the final offer from 11-27 May, followed by a meeting of the HE exec on the 30th. If, as seems likely, they decide to move to a disaggregate ballot, branches will be asked to hold a quorate branch committee meeting, with a regional officer present, between 31 May and 7 June, to get their response in. Branches need to hold this meeting to be included in the ballot. How they decided to pick a week where two days are lost due to bank holidays as the one week where all branches need to hold a meeting is beyond me, but there you go. Anyway, if you're a UNISON member in HE I would suggest that you contact your branch to make sure they're making arrangements to hold a meeting with a regional officer present during that time, and if you're a HE worker who's a member of another union maybe you should contact your local branch just to be on the safe side.


I made a lil' schedule 'n' everything to make sure we had a clear view of what we needed to do  



hitmouse said:


> How they decided to pick a week where two days are lost due to bank holidays as the one week where all branches need to hold a meeting is beyond me, but there you go.


Yeah, I'd assumed/hoped that was simply unfortunate luck and it was all down to the necessary timings, but does make things just that little bit fiddlier. Think it's half term, too! 

Our HE exec is also supposedly meeting on the 12th, i.e. next Thursday, the day after the consultative ballot begins. Not entirely clear on why  

An extra challenge is we've still got a mandate until June for further action on _last _year's offer, so we're trying to give us an idea of what they want to do about that, too, which isn't proving easy.

Plus, of course, trying to maintain all the other branch activity, alongside, y'know, doing the jobs we're paid shitely for


----------



## hitmouse (May 5, 2022)

Posting this for information about what's going on in UCU structures, rather than as an endorsement of UCU Left or anything:


			USS HESC results: Start the action now!
		


It's a tricky one, on one hand I can fully appreciate why people want to take a step back rather than continuing with action that doesn't seem to be going anywhere, but at the same time, it'd be an absolute disaster if UCU started to de-mobilise just at the point that UNISON ended up being able to take effective action. 😕

Also, sounds like there's some mad shit going on in Birmingham UCU:








						It’s time to talk: ‘Bullying & intimidation of grassroots activists in UCU’ - Socialist Alternative
					

Responding to this is not something I take lightly, but given that I have been publicly censured without any details, I have no choice.




					www.socialistalternative.net


----------



## hitmouse (May 5, 2022)

Final offer is now out:


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 22, 2022)

Fucking christ... 



Absolutely brutal.



Spoiler: Quote text, if you don't want to click through to Twitter


----------



## platinumsage (May 22, 2022)




----------



## hitmouse (Jun 9, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> A note on timetables (don't think any of this is confidential): the final pay negotiating meeting is tomorrow, UNISON are due to run a consultative ballot on the final offer from 11-27 May, followed by a meeting of the HE exec on the 30th. If, as seems likely, they decide to move to a disaggregate ballot, branches will be asked to hold a quorate branch committee meeting, with a regional officer present, between 31 May and 7 June, to get their response in. Branches need to hold this meeting to be included in the ballot. How they decided to pick a week where two days are lost due to bank holidays as the one week where all branches need to hold a meeting is beyond me, but there you go. Anyway, if you're a UNISON member in HE I would suggest that you contact your branch to make sure they're making arrangements to hold a meeting with a regional officer present during that time, and if you're a HE worker who's a member of another union maybe you should contact your local branch just to be on the safe side.


Update on this: UNISON decided to make the balloting process opt-out rather than opt-in, so all branches should be included unless they held a meeting and specifically voted not to be included in the vote. BUT to be included as part of the ballot, branches need to send a letter of dispute to their employer by the end of Friday the 10th. So if you're a UNISON member in HE I'd suggest contacting your branch to make sure they're remembering to do that.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 6, 2022)

Well, here we go again:
UNISON ballot to run 22 July - 26 August (or 19 if you're in Scotland):








						Higher Education pay ballot - Vote YES to strike for the pay you deserve
					

It is no surprise that a majority of members have decided that a 1.5% pay rise – for the majority of staff – simply isn’t good enough.We can’t wait any longer, 1.5% isn’t going to cut it and we need to let them know now by standing together.




					www.unison.org.uk
				




UCU to run an aggregated ballot "in late summer":








						Unprecedented strike action facing universities as UCU confirms strike ballot
					

University staff could join the wave of industrial action sweeping the UK as UCU today confirmed it will move ahead with plans to ballot staff in disputes over pensions and pay & conditions.




					www.ucu.org.uk
				




So, the next round will be either very big, or fuckall.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 7, 2022)

Joint statement from the unions on the latest meeting:


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 7, 2022)

Joint statement from the unions on the latest meeting:


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

Given the ballot was aggregated, does anyone know whether (if the ballot is successful) the national org will set the strike dates, or will local branches still have some autonomy to set their own?

Just thinking in terms of other HE branches and what options there'll be for coordinating joined up action.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Given the ballot was aggregated, does anyone know whether (if the ballot is successful) the national org will set the strike dates, or will local branches still have some autonomy to set their own?
> 
> Just thinking in terms of other HE branches and what options there'll be for coordinating joined up action.


I reckon it'll be national? Which is not entirely unreasonable when dealing with a dispute over national pay negotations, really.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 22, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Given the ballot was aggregated, does anyone know whether (if the ballot is successful) the national org will set the strike dates, or will local branches still have some autonomy to set their own?
> 
> Just thinking in terms of other HE branches and what options there'll be for coordinating joined up action.


There'll be a national branch delegate meeting to decide on what/when to do stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 22, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I reckon it'll be national? Which is not entirely unreasonable when dealing with a dispute over national pay negotations, really.





Serge Forward said:


> There'll be a national branch delegate meeting to decide on what/when to do stuff.


Figured as much, but also figured it worth seeing if anyone knew with more certainty rather than me just figurin' stuff


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2022)

Announcement in 10 mins at 1pm.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 24, 2022)

Smashed the anti-union threshold at 57% turnout! Yes and yes.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 24, 2022)

Serge Forward said:


> Smashed the anti-union threshold at 57% turnout! Yes and yes.


Bloody good result. 
Have to say during the GTVO I was very worried that we were not going to make it, or just squeeze over the line, 57% and 60% (for USS) is a bloody great result. Significant improvement on even the best combined disaggregated ballot results.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2022)

Ha, just noticed I never actually posted the results, there were just sitting here in the text box   

Anyway, big, big result.

Know there will be many for whom this result brings a lot of concerns and worry, can only hope way are found to diminish those and galvanise turnout and action.

Time to see how UNISON and other HE unions respond, and then the employers...


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 24, 2022)

Excellent result!


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Time to see how UNISON and other HE unions respond, and then the employers...


UNISON have already been out on strike in my place. Twice in the last month.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2022)

strung out said:


> UNISON have already been out on strike in my place. Twice in the last month.


Oh aye, I was out for three days at the end of Sep. For once we got out early and took action at a time when we'd have a large impact, but think many of us would like to take action at the same time as UCU, take professional services and academic staff out at the same time, for maximum impact.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 24, 2022)

redsquirrel said:


> Bloody good result.
> Have to say during the GTVO I was very worried that we were not going to make it, or just squeeze over the line, 57% and 60% (for USS) is a bloody great result. Significant improvement on even the best combined disaggregated ballot results.


Same, I'm not too proud to admit that when I first heard about the aggregated ballot - especially after how the 2021/22 dispute had ended, you can see the last few pages on here for a reminder of how unenthusiastic UCU urbs were over the spring and that mood seemed to be not that far off how my local lot were feeling - I thought it was a massive mistake and they were dooming themselves to not be able to do anything at all until the 2023 pay offer. Very very glad to be wrong about that one!


----------



## Benjamin F (Oct 24, 2022)

I must admit I'm still pessimistic (but that is probably a sign of my age), but I welcome information that will sway me to a positive state of mind.

I guess my fear is that the figures don't indicate UCU density. If they only represent 40% of the staff, then even on these figures barely a half of them (88% of 59%) vote for strike strike action. That would mean if density is 40%, only 20% of staff going out on strike. Can anyone reassure me that UCU actually represent the overwhelming number of academic and academic-related staff? 

In addition, painful experience has shown that many of those who are very vocal in promoting industrial action and vote for strike action 'in order to strengthen negotiations', but when it comes down to it, don't actually go on strike.  Last round of strike action, here, admittedly a very small institution, only about 55% of the academic workforce are UCU members. Half may have voted for strike action, but less than half of those were loyal to strike throughout. So out of an academic and academic-related workforce of 45, barely double figures were out on strike by the end, to say nothing of the vital (and far more influential) clerical, technical, janitorial and catering staff who are either in other unions, un-unionised or have, through contracting out, technically separate employers.

So the success of this strike action will depend on not only mobilising those UCU members committed to the action, but also those not in the union and those in other unions in coordinated action.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 24, 2022)

Fuck me, I choose the wrong moment to retire!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2022)

Benjamin F said:


> I must admit I'm still pessimistic (but that is probably a sign of my age), but I welcome information that will sway me to a positive state of mind.
> 
> I guess my fear is that the figures don't indicate UCU density. If they only represent 40% of the staff, then even on these figures barely a half of them (88% of 59%) vote for strike strike action. That would mean if density is 40%, only 20% of staff going out on strike. Can anyone reassure me that UCU actually represent the overwhelming number of academic and academic-related staff?
> 
> ...



Can't speak to UCU, and obviously this is also a very localised and anecdotal example, but my experience in my UNISON branch is we've seen it go both ways.

We've had a noticeable uptick of new members over the past year since we started industrial action, including colleagues who some of us have been working on _for years_. It's certainly had a galvanising effect for a lot of members.

In the other direction, we've had some members take action in the strikes in March/April, but not in our latest action last month. Everyone'll have their own reasons, but obviously finances seems to be a pretty common factor.

Personally, it does feel like the battle is there to be won, just needs the right set of strategies, in order to overcome a variety of different obstacles and barriers. Which I'm not suggesting will be easy, or even likely perhaps, simply possible.


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 24, 2022)

Benjamin F said:


> I must admit I'm still pessimistic (but that is probably a sign of my age), but I welcome information that will sway me to a positive state of mind.
> 
> I guess my fear is that the figures don't indicate UCU density. If they only represent 40% of the staff, then even on these figures barely a half of them (88% of 59%) vote for strike strike action. That would mean if density is 40%, only 20% of staff going out on strike. Can anyone reassure me that UCU actually represent the overwhelming number of academic and academic-related staff?
> 
> ...


Similar to LC, as a member of UNISON I've got less experience of taking strike action and certainly less experience of trying to hold people together through a long bitter period of action, but where I am our union has grown since we got a mandate, and I'm pretty confident that the number we eventually managed to pull out on strike was greater than the total amount of people who voted for it. Although, again, I'm conscious that getting people out for a few days is a very different order to getting them to keep on coming out throughout a long dispute.

As for the academic/non-academic split, I'm not going to claim that everything's grand and we'll have a sector-wide unified strike tomorrow, or next month even. But, last year UNISON didn't finish balloting until months after the UCU did, and only a small number of branches managed to get over the line, whereas right now UCU is entering the fight in a situation where UNISON already has a mandate at more places now than they did in February (when the last lot of results came out). Hopefully the next step will be reballots at the places that don't have existing mandates, but that'll take a while. Anyway, what I'm longwindedly trying to say is: compared to where we should be or where we'd like to be, the national picture in terms of united action is still pretty poor, but compared to what it's been like over the past few years, and probably for a fair while before that, it's certainly moving in the right direction.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 24, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> [A]s a member of UNISON I've got less experience of taking strike action and certainly less experience of trying to hold people together through a long bitter period of action... I'm conscious that getting people out for a few days is a very different order to getting them to keep on coming out throughout a long dispute.


Think this is definitely a factor for us and where some work needs doing. Our branch has gone from having no strikes since... 2013, I think, to have seven days so far this year. Most of our members aren't used to this, and aren't coming from a place of trade unionism background or principles. So preparing, conditioning and convincing them for a long fight is a challenge.

I've been keeping a log of some successful campaigns, and so many of them are sustained strikes that are weeks or even months long. But I'm honestly not sure if that'll inspire or terrify different members!



> compared to where we should be or where we'd like to be, the national picture in terms of united action is still pretty poor, but compared to what it's been like over the past few years, and probably for a fair while before that, it's certainly moving in the right direction.


Aye, again, think this is a lot of it for me. Because of so many factors, not least the sustained and intentional atrophying of collectivist ideals over essentially the span of my lifetime, we're not in the best place we'd like to be for this fight. But, we are where we are, it's better than where we were even a year ago, let alone 5 or 10 years ago, and hopefully moving in the right direction.

There will be setbacks, but as long as it's one step back and two forward rather than t'other way round, I'm hopeful we can keep this going and actually claw back some progress for workers.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 1, 2022)

More news coming soon, but here's what the UCU have agreed on so far - looks like limited strike action in the week starting 21st November:


			https://www.ucu.org.uk/media/13257/BDM-voting-results-October-2022/pdf/UCU_BDM_voting_31_October_2022.pdf


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 21, 2022)

Crossposting here as the specific UCU thread, Notes From Below's stuff on the UCU strike debate:








						How to Stop a University
					

by Zara Dinnen, James Eastwood // The Case for Indefinite Strike Action




					notesfrombelow.org
				











						How to build an indefinite strike
					

by The University Worker // Strategies for building the action




					notesfrombelow.org
				











						What the hell is going on?
					

by Socialist Alternative members in UCU // Next steps in the UCU Higher Education dispute




					notesfrombelow.org
				











						Indefinite strike - now!
					

by The University Worker // We can't back down now. We won't back down now!




					notesfrombelow.org


----------

